# 2015 Oklahoma Hunting Report Thread!!!!



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Got all these with my bow.


----------



## PowellSixO (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice. I miss me some good old morel mushrooms. I live in AZ now, and can't get them anymore. I think you should overnight me some. :wink:


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I am very excited for this upcoming year!!!! I will be out there tomorrow turkey hunting for a few hours and to pick up my 2014 rack from the scorer.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Worked on clearing shooting lanes last weekend. Got my pickup stuck... then got the tractor stuck... Haven't found any sheds yet, but haven't had time to get serious about looking either. Hoping to move a few stands and work on the food plot through the summer. Still haven't taken a deer with my recurve... been trying for 3 years now... zero for 2 shots so far. So that's my big goal for next fall. The youngest kid is headed to college next fall, so less time guiding the kids and more time hunting with the wife next season. Maybe the kids can come down for a few weekend hunts.

Best wishes to all.


----------



## TeamOkie918 (Nov 13, 2014)

My wife and I are almost counting the days until the season opener. She has pretty much sealed up access to some private land (maybe two different pieces of property) and we're anxious to get out in the woods and get some deer down. My wife bought a new Diamond Infinite Edge a few months ago and is putting in tons of practice to that she has the best chance of taking a deer this year if the shot presents itself. If the season would just get here now.....

Also, if you guys are on Twitter, you can follow us (and our hunting/fishing shenanigans). Look for @OBCAdventures and give us a Follow.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm heading out Saturday for some more turkey action.

How is everyone else doing? Don't forget to get your controlled hunt applications in.


----------



## Robbie Thompson (Jul 2, 2004)

*Wife's first*







Wife's first this year.Very proud of her!


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Robbie Thompson said:


> View attachment 2214258
> Wife's first this year.Very proud of her!


awsome!
congratulations, nice turkey!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Been seeing some bucks starting to put on some velvet. Exciting can't wait to see what a few of the nice ones from last year look like.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> Been seeing some bucks starting to put on some velvet. Exciting can't wait to see what a few of the nice ones from last year look like.


Thats exciting. I'll probably head out in a few weeks to drop off a camera or two.....or 6 


Don't forget guys, get your controlled hunts in before May 15th. Get that once in a life time elk hunt.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Not massive bases on this guy so probably won't be huge, but some good growth going on.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I reviewed all of my pictures from last year and based on that he is growing very decently for thus early in May...
And that was third week April. 

I hope the rain keeps up so we see some great antler growth this year.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

All this rain should mean the deer have optimal chances of growing some big head gear. I planted soybeans earlier in the year, I decided I was going to try one of these offset electric fences because the amount of beans I plant get browsed to the ground. I planted 1/2 acre and fenced it, the deer haven't been able to get to them and they are thriving. I planted another 1/2 acre in a different area, drove over there last night and there were 8 deer in there, 3 more showed up as I was leaving. 90% of the beans there had been browsed down to nothing. Will keep all posted on how this fence works out but it might be an awesome tool for doing smaller food plots.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good luck OkieGrant. I hope the fence works


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Heading out to scout and drop some cameras off tomorrow!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I honestly cannot believe how much rain you guys have been getting over the past few weeks. I've been watching it daily, but it hit me when I went out today to scout.
There is more green and more water in the area that I hunt than I have ever seen. I swear the vegetation now is better than it was this time August last year.

I have a real good feeling about this year....
3 cameras are hung now, more will be put up after elk season.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone getting any antler growth yet or have fawns dropping?


----------



## ASeriousHunter (Mar 16, 2007)

Saw three bucks last week with about 3". Haven't seen a fawn.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw 5 or so bucks with maybe 3-4 inches of grow Sunday night down north of McAlester. 
Saw two more does down the way but they tried to cross my path think I got both of them(I hate when they do that)

Been seeing a lot of night time movement plus I think the rain has them looking for higher ground.

Need to reset my camera on higher ground cause either around me is just lake or marsh right now. Gonna need a boat to check cams, let alone get to wall fart for supplies. 

Hope everyone able to stay safe, it's a lot worse south and west of us.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Saw a fawn standing in the middle of the road today, been to wet to do much around here....


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

In the woods doing some work a week ago I jumped a doe out of her bed. She had two fawns, must have been recently born as they just stayed bedded down hiding. Bean plots going up strong and my electric fence is keeping the deer out, first time i've ever had a chance to see a soybean plant reach 12" in height without being nipped down the the ground.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Awesome, OkieGrant!!!! Take some pictures of your crop.


I am heading out soon to pull some SD cards and move some cameras around.
Is it July 2nd yet? I'd love to see the draw results.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is a pic of the fence and beans. They are around 12" thus far and only the ones outside the fence have browse pressure.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I dont know why that posted upside down.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks real good!!!!!



I went out yesterday to do some scouting and antler growth is well on it's way.
I didn't have any fawns on camera yet, but I honestly don't even know if I'd be able to see because the grass is so high!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Here is the rightside up one.


----------



## redwagon (Nov 29, 2014)

I am using the offset electric fence on my beans as well. Last year the beans did great until August when everything else dried up then the deer just mowed them down. I fenced off 2/3 of my plot and left them a 1/3 to eat on. I wish I knew how to upload pics. What kind of soybean are you growing?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ill probably head back out soon to check some cameras. I am not going to get too excited until mid July for the pictures.
I am however getting antsy for the controlled draws!

Those will be here in less than 3 weeks! I already drew a bunch of all star hunts in NM. I am hoping it continues with OK as well :wink:


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

redwagon said:


> I am using the offset electric fence on my beans as well. Last year the beans did great until August when everything else dried up then the deer just mowed them down. I fenced off 2/3 of my plot and left them a 1/3 to eat on. I wish I knew how to upload pics. What kind of soybean are you growing?


Eagle seed beans. Pricey seed but hopefully the investment pays off. What do you plant? When did you take down your fence last year?


----------



## redwagon (Nov 29, 2014)

*2015 Food plot Eagle Seed soybeans*

My 2015 Eagle beans
View attachment 23223






77[/ATTACH]


----------



## redwagon (Nov 29, 2014)

OkieGrant said:


> Eagle seed beans. Pricey seed but hopefully the investment pays off. What do you plant? When did you take down your fence last year?


I use Eagle Seed as well (PR Gamekeeper). I didn't take down my fence at all. Last year I ran a hot fence with two strands on a single post, just to keep the cows out of my beans. I literally had pics of deer where all you could see was their heads. Once it got hot and dry the deer out ate the growth of the beans. I have been doing a little research and the Eagle Seed (Big Fellow) is supposed to be a more drought resistant strain. I don't think water will be an issue this year, but I may look into putting in some "Big Fellow" and seeing which one does best. I posted some pictures of my food plot from a couple of weeks ago, so far it's kicking butt! Do you put any nitrogen fertilizer on you plots and if you do when do you apply?


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I did fertilize. I did it a week after planting but I'm no expert. How many acres do you plant? When I've done half acre soybean plots they get browsed to the ground by deer.


----------



## redwagon (Nov 29, 2014)

OkieGrant said:


> I did fertilize. I did it a week after planting but I'm no expert. How many acres do you plant? When I've done half acre soybean plots they get browsed to the ground by deer.


This plot is a approximately 1.5 acres, only half of it is in the picture. Last years plot was about half that size and they mowed it down. That's why I went to the separated hot wire this year. I left a third of the plot open for them to eat on and have two section of the fence that I plan on taking down 3weeks before the season starts to open the rest of it up. Both those sections will funnel deer right by one of my stands.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Draw results are in less than 2 weeks


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

iccyman001 said:


> Draw results are in less than 2 weeks


Good luck fellas. I've got a bunch of clearing projects going on the family property in a few areas that have been historically great buck movement in November but really difficult to access and hunt without getting busted. Also trying to do some hinge cutting to try and get deer bedding in certain directions. Anyone do hinge cutting in OK with any success?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey guys. I haven't posted in a while. A lot of my hunting ground is probably still under water down south of Seminole. 

With my youngest playing soccer this spring I haven't had time to get out hardly at all. Need to go dry out a new stand or two and get my feeders replaced. Stupid hogs tore one to pieces.

Time to trap them suckers I guess.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

New regs are out on the Oklahoma department of wildlife Facebook page.

Also last year's harvest numbers!



Controlled hunt results are next Wednesday


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I didn't draw anything. How about you guys?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't entered the draws in a few years.


----------



## okbradley (Mar 23, 2010)

I didn't draw. We have drawn once in the last 6 yrs.


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

I didn't draw either.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I drew a Pronghorn in 09, but not a deer hunt since 07.


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

i got the same message


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

I drew out for Hominy, Nov 13-15!! Anyone ever hunted Hominy before? I hunted deer creek and boggy.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats on your draw. I don't know anything about the area, I just know you drew a GREAT hunt.


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Sure liking this July rain and cool weather giving my bean plots a little boost and relief from the heat. Haven't seen the growth in a few weeks but last I was out there they were just below knee high.


----------



## slatek (Jan 15, 2015)

I drew Boggy for the 10/23 weekend. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been so antsy to go pull some cards!!!!! I am expecting some great antler growth this year.


I have to wait a little longer though, I had some last minute toe surgery, so I have to sit on my butt for the next two weeks.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Would this be a good time to let my fellow okies know about getting my FFL the other day?


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Just put my cam's and mineral rocks out two weeks ago. The rain had my food plot under water for 2 weeks. Its pretty much ruined and looks like I'll be starting over with it. Looking forward to pulling the cam cards soon.


----------



## FredBear86 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm from NC but have some kin in Woodward. How is the hunting in this area? Trying to see if its worth pursuing putting a trip together. They own 100 acres and said about 15 is timber


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Wish I could help but haven't hunted the Woodward area. 

Excited about this upcoming season. Received my Kansas tags earlier this year. A friend and I are going on a six day guided bow hunt with Hickory Creek Outfitters. First guided hunt ever. 

I've had my cameras out for two months. Hopefully going to check them next week.


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

Woodward area def has some great hunting.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

The Woodward area has some nice deer. I spend a lot of time in that area for work (oil&gas). I've seen a lot of nice deer taken north of Woodward up to Alva. Good Luck! Also, look like my food plot will be under water soon.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Wish I could help but haven't hunted the Woodward area.
> 
> Excited about this upcoming season. Received my Kansas tags earlier this year. A friend and I are going on a six day guided bow hunt with Hickory Creek Outfitters. First guided hunt ever.
> 
> I've had my cameras out for two months. Hopefully going to check them next week.


I've hunted Kansas a couple of times. Once in November and once in September. November was much more eventful. Saw a really nice buck but he never presented a shot.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

spamking said:


> I've hunted Kansas a couple of times. Once in November and once in September. November was much more eventful. Saw a really nice buck but he never presented a shot.


We're going November 2. Hoping that they're on their feet by then and also hoping that the Okie bucks don't start early! LOL


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Anybody have any or know of any club openings or maybe a small percentage of a lease . In not to many hours drive from norman area . I'm losing the spot I had last year since it's being sold and since iv only been here 4 years I don't know alot of folks . If you know of any openings just pm me.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Duckman89 said:


> Anybody have any or know of any club openings or maybe a small percentage of a lease . In not to many hours drive from norman area . I'm losing the spot I had last year since it's being sold and since iv only been here 4 years I don't know alot of folks . If you know of any openings just pm me.


Good luck finding something! I am sure you can make it happen. Do you have access to public land out there too?


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah I do but what's local is overly hunted . My brother and dad are coming in from Georgia and couple times and we gonna try hunting some towards Kansas . I just hate to put all my eggs in one basket with public land . Like to find a decent hunt club where hunting is the man focus and not just a weekend a way from the family to get drunk , been in those clubs before those are the ones your food plots get tore up from donuts , and the 2 year old you been watching come by all year gets shot ( normally at night ) lol


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Duckman89 said:


> Yeah I do but what's local is overly hunted . My brother and dad are coming in from Georgia and couple times and we gonna try hunting some towards Kansas . I just hate to put all my eggs in one basket with public land . Like to find a decent hunt club where hunting is the man focus and not just a weekend a way from the family to get drunk , been in those clubs before those are the ones your food plots get tore up from donuts , and the 2 year old you been watching come by all year gets shot ( normally at night ) lol



Keep your eyes open! I thought there were some GIANT WMAs out that way. If you can't secure a lease just start putting in the ground work. I bet you can make it happen.
Im browsing the WMA site right now. I will let you know if I see anything sweet.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Has anyone ever hunted Ft. Cobb?


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

I plan on contributing to this thread a lot this year. Gotta a lot of scouting to do and high hopes for where I will be hunting. Antler growth should be at a record high this year due to all the rain and vegetation that is growing.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

This will be a stellar year for antler growth


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> This will be a stellar year for antler growth


I hope. 

I put one camera out a little over a week ago and will hopefully put another couple out later this month.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh, I have no doubt!
At least on my side of the state.

During March-July it's usually just HOT HOT HOT and very dry.
The waterfall this year is insane and so is the vegetation growth....

I bet even the little 2-2.5 year olds will look like studs this year 


It also helped that we had a mild winter.


Geez, I cant even tell you how excited I am for this year guys.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> Has anyone ever hunted Ft. Cobb?


Yep, along with every other Academy and Walmart shopper this side of Arkansas.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

tmorelli said:


> Yep, along with every other Academy and Walmart shopper this side of Arkansas.


Geez! That bad?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> Geez! That bad?


It gets bad.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

tmorelli said:


> It gets bad.


I'll stay in my little area then!
I was just looking around at other areas if I ever wanted to try something new.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

My brother bought a new place east of Seminole that I've got high hopes for.

Supposed to have pigs though. Might have to hit things early to take some out.


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

Heading out tomorrow to do some early scouting and see how much growth we have this year. Haven't been out since turkey season. I have high hopes for this year.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

This year will be interesting for sure.

Popped out to do a little scouting and the vegetation is waist high or higher!!!!!


This year I may have to in cooperate some gorilla warfare tactics on the deer....


It's so tall I can't even run game cameras :embara:


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> This year will be interesting for sure.
> 
> Popped out to do a little scouting and the vegetation is waist high or higher!!!!!
> 
> ...


I got out this weekend a little bit too. Mainly to check and move some cameras. One of my fixed stands that I leave up from year to year was crushed...lol. The wind uprooted the tree and it fell perfectly on top of my stand.

Not much on my cameras except for does, fawns and a coyote or two.

I had put them up in an area on my private land that I haven't hunted in several years, hoping to see a ton of activity. But 60 pictures over 2 1/2 months isn't what I'd considered 'a ton'. I moved them to a proven spot that I hunt year in, year out. Hope to have some bucks to show off in a couple of weeks.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I've got a couple of stands that I have hung by Little River that I hope are still around.

After all of this rain there is no telling what all washed up or away.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> I got out this weekend a little bit too. Mainly to check and move some cameras. One of my fixed stands that I leave up from year to year was crushed...lol. The wind uprooted the tree and it fell perfectly on top of my stand.
> 
> Not much on my cameras except for does, fawns and a coyote or two.
> 
> I had put them up in an area on my private land that I haven't hunted in several years, hoping to see a ton of activity. But 60 pictures over 2 1/2 months isn't what I'd considered 'a ton'. I moved them to a proven spot that I hunt year in, year out. Hope to have some bucks to show off in a couple of weeks.



I hope you get more pictures on that better spot. Any pictures of the stand? That is nuts!


You need to get your 6 this year 

You were SO close last year.




I'm shooting for 4, but does and I don't get along....


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

spamking said:


> I've got a couple of stands that I have hung by Little River that I hope are still around.
> 
> After all of this rain there is no telling what all washed up or away.


I hope they are still around for you!
This rain is crazy. I actually would love a dry August.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> I hope they are still around for you!
> This rain is crazy. I actually would love a dry August.


Me too man. Me too.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> I hope you get more pictures on that better spot. Any pictures of the stand? That is nuts!
> 
> 
> You need to get your 6 this year
> ...


I'm shooting for 7 since I'm going to Kansas. Lol. 

I'll take pics of the stand when I go check the cameras. 

Thinking about going next weekend.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> I hope they are still around for you!
> This rain is crazy. I actually would love a dry August.


I know Little River really overflowed down here!

Would love a dry August but wish the temps would stay below 100!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> I'm shooting for 7 since I'm going to Kansas. Lol.
> 
> I'll take pics of the stand when I go check the cameras.
> 
> Thinking about going next weekend.


Good luck in Kansas!!!!
I should say 5 then because I have a great mule deer hunt in NM.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I also hope early season starts out below 100  hahahaha


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> I know Little River really overflowed down here!
> 
> Would love a dry August but wish the temps would stay below 100!


Mom and dad sent some pictures from last month when it got up. It definitely needs to dry out a bunch for sure.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Checked my trail cams Sunday. Nothing but hogs and my uncle on his ATV. 

But I did remember to take a pic of my treestand, though.LOL


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Ouch. I checked mine and saw a ton of turkey.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Dang! Sorry to hear that ol'okie.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

It's super overgrown as you all know, so I've put more cameras up for my elk hunt.....
Needless to say I am very excited for Sept 1st....... Then I will shift to whitetail.















I have tons more on camera and a few special ones that will only get posted if I kill 

(Southern NM)


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like Southern NM is going to be a hotspot for you.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Pretty stellar pictures iccyman, been thinking about planning a diy trip up in Montana for a while and your NM pictures make me want to make it happen! I've got plans on Saturday to finish a woods clearing project, move some stands, put out a few cameras and prep all the main food plots for planting during the next month or so whenever the rain comes. Haven't seen the beans I planted in about a month but i've heard from family they are pretty tall. All that and I need to get some new strings and cables on my bow for the season before the shops get too busy. What a laundry list of stuff to do and the season is creeping up on us!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> Pretty stellar pictures iccyman, been thinking about planning a diy trip up in Montana for a while and your NM pictures make me want to make it happen! I've got plans on Saturday to finish a woods clearing project, move some stands, put out a few cameras and prep all the main food plots for planting during the next month or so whenever the rain comes. Haven't seen the beans I planted in about a month but i've heard from family they are pretty tall. All that and I need to get some new strings and cables on my bow for the season before the shops get too busy. What a laundry list of stuff to do and the season is creeping up on us!


Montana has always been a bucket list item for me too. They offer those great combo hunts (elk&deer) I'd love to take a month off and go chase both.
I 100% recommend an elk hunt to anyone.... you will love it.

You do have quite the laundry list there!!!! Good luck at getting it all done and take pictures of your plots as you go. I love seeing them.









This is my target bull for the year, but honestly, being my second elk hunt ever, I will not pass up a good animal. They taste too good and with a full freezer of elk, I am able to be more picky with whitetail.


I'm fairly prepped for my elk hunt, but once that's done it's an immediate focus change to whiteys. I have 6 cameras up in elk country and zero in whitetail land. 
I can't wait to see what is moving around out there. I'm kind of glad I don't have cameras out there.

I already can't sleep thinking about these elk, I know it would be worse if I saw the whitetails this year...


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

iccyman001 said:


> Montana has always been a bucket list item for me too. They offer those great combo hunts (elk&deer) I'd love to take a month off and go chase both.
> I 100% recommend an elk hunt to anyone.... you will love it.
> 
> You do have quite the laundry list there!!!! Good luck at getting it all done and take pictures of your plots as you go. I love seeing them.
> ...


Yeah, I just got back a week ago from a fly fishing trip in MT, the amount of game out there is unreal and really made me think a trip would be worth it. Mulies & Whitetail everywhere, saw a few really big mulies in some far out areas from the dirt road.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> Yeah, I just got back a week ago from a fly fishing trip in MT, the amount of game out there is unreal and really made me think a trip would be worth it. Mulies & Whitetail everywhere, saw a few really big mulies in some far out areas from the dirt road.



Sounds like a great time! Any pictures from your trip?


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

iccyman001 said:


> Sounds like a great time! Any pictures from your trip?


We didn't take that many pictures, probably because we were having too good of a time drinking and fishing. Caught around 20-30 fish per man a day except 1 day that was a bust, fished smaller water to stay away from any crowds but caught some nice ones up to about 15", lots of 13"&14" fish. Caught browns, rainbows, cuts, brook trout and whitefish.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice!!!!! ^^^^ I'm sure you had your fair share of pan fried, fire cooked fish out there???


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm slowly starting to get more antsy.

The heat has DEFINITELY been turned up, so I am ready for that to go away already.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, I spent a HOT 14 hour day Saturday getting ready for deer season. As usual it wasn't as productive as I'd hope for do to a few key pieces of equipment having issues, sure is easier when everything works! I did manage to get around 7-8 acres worth of fall food plots mowed and quite a bit of stand preparation done as well as get a few cameras out. I planted Soybeans early in the year and they are just under waist high in the deepest spots and flowering about to have beans, pretty happy with my electric fence purchase it has been very low maintenance, just weed eated under it twice. My old man planted a spring mix he bought at a new wildlife store in Arcadia, which it looks was primarily milo that has done pretty well. We have never had milo on the property so i'll be interested to see what attention it gets in fall/winter as it is growing decent in not so great soil.


----------



## um2012 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey guys.

A buddy and myself are looking for an out of state public land hunt this year and we have been thinking about OK. We're from Mississippi and just want to hunt in some different country than what we are used to. From what little looking I've done to this point, it looks like you guys have a lot of public opportunities in your state. 

Anyone have any suggestions or general info that would be good to know? I'm not asking for any secret spots or anything like that. We know our way around the woods and are willing to put in the time to be successful. Maybe just some general areas of the state that would be good to look into or anything you all might like to share that might help us out like time of the year to come, special seasons or regulations etc.. 

Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

um2012 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> A buddy and myself are looking for an out of state public land hunt this year and we have been thinking about OK. We're from Mississippi and just want to hunt in some different country than what we are used to. From what little looking I've done to this point, it looks like you guys have a lot of public opportunities in your state.
> 
> ...


My best advice is get on the OK wildlife department site and start there.
They have a great breakdown on public land that you can hunt. 
Also pull up the 2015 hunting regulation booklet because those and the wildlife site work hand and hand. The wild life site will tell you how large the unit is and what kind of game can be found. 

Then the regulations will have any restrictions that spot might have. For example: archery only or when it's closed for controlled hunts. 

Another great thing about the wildlife site is they have the biologist who runs that units number posted. Call them!!!! They are full of knowledge. 


East Oklahoma is nothing like West Oklahoma. They are two different beasts. 

My recommendation for you is look for bow only areas or my favorite, WMAs with a lot of land. We have some that can range from 1 to 50k acres. There are good chances that if you know what you're doing, you can get in deep enough and away from other people to find some deer. 


Then when your trip is over and successful, you tell no one because there are no deer in Oklahoma.


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

Couldn't agree more with iccyman001's last sentence!!! LOL. Take a look at Waurika Lake WMA. It's archery only and there is some excellent hunting to be had there. I hunt it every now and then when I need a change of scenery. It's usually a spot and stalk type deal for me out there.


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

Any tips for planting soybeans? I know its too late for this year but I want to have a spring/summer plot for next year to try to hold some deer on my property. My equipment is a four wheeler with a 4' disc. I'm looking for any advice on getting these things in the ground. Also, what has everyone had the best luck with on their fall plots? I normally just use wheat.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

bgoode said:


> Any tips for planting soybeans? I know its too late for this year but I want to have a spring/summer plot for next year to try to hold some deer on my property. My equipment is a four wheeler with a 4' disc. I'm looking for any advice on getting these things in the ground. Also, what has everyone had the best luck with on their fall plots? I normally just use wheat.


Had my best year with soybeans this year. I plant Eagle Seed Gamekeeper RR. Previous years they have done okay, but been browsed so hard that they never canopied and produced beans so they were worthless in the fall/winter. I had planted as large as about a 1 acre area, I think if I could have planted more area they would have done better but i'm on a pretty hilly property. This year I bought an electric fence and fenced them off, I posted a picture of it in earlier posts. They are doing really well and sections of the plot are near waist tall. If you are going to go with a small plot, this is the only way I could figure to do beans. 

For fall plots we usually just go with a generic mix bought at a local store for the smaller plots which usually has wheat, turnips, oats, iron clay peas and clover. They do okay. The bigger plots we will plant all oats or wheat to save a few $. In the past few years we haven't had the fall rain for them to really be lush, but they are always good enough to draw deer.


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you. I'm going to give them a shot next year. There arent any summer crops around me so its always really tough to get a pattern on them or hold them close to my property. Wheat seems to be the easiest to grow but there are wheat fields all around me so my tiny plot usually doesnt get hit. May try something different this year.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Only 15 more days and a few hours until Elk season starts, then I can shift all focus to whitetail!!!!!!

A few final pictures before the big trip.


----------



## amcardon (Mar 17, 2009)

Dang man, I'm jealous! My biggest concern and hesitation in moving to Oklahoma was the lack of elk... Good luck!


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

You have some shooters there!!! Best of luck, I'm heading to SE Colorado on Sept. 22nd to try to get an arrow in a bull myself.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Got out for some more work on Sunday, was hoping to get some food plots in before the rain in the area Wednesday but time is running out. I did pull my camera, nothing big on it yet but it seems I never seem to get much velvet images, the big boys usually show up for me after they have shed. One small 8pt think he is 2.5, and I got a really good picture of 3 coyote pups running in on a little fork horn. Guess I need to do some trapping.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Ended up getting 5.5 acres of food plots planted before the rain came in last night (rained half inch at the hunting property). I have around 1.5 acres of beans / sorghum. Hoping for continued rain last years food plots didn't do squat!


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

Planting mine tomorrow, hoping the 40% chance of rain on Sunday happens on my property!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good start OkieGrant

Definitely kill off those coyotes!
I had this on a camera last year.....


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

Got my plot planted yesterday. Wheat, oats and winter peas. Just need Mother nature to do her part now.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Spent a little time out "Shooting" this weekend. It's getting closer......


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking good J.
I love the bladed brow.

Be careful of those snakes!



I will be heading out to you know where after my elk hunt.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Ha ha ha. Odd you would say that! I have been on the hunt for another good rattlesnake set!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow great deer fishfurlife, even better picture. Keep em' coming.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

OkieGrant said:


> Wow great deer fishfurlife, even better picture. Keep em' coming.


I really appreciate it man! I will post them here from time to time. If anybody here uses Instagram at all, I post pictures fairly regularly there as well. It's easy to post them there without and not worry about them being stolen since Instagram downsizes them so much when posted.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Couple more days and we are a month out.......
It's coming up quick


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone want to go on a **** hunt?

This was on my camera that I checked Saturday.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

That looks like the herd of **** that got my sweet corn...


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I got a minute to go out and grab a few cameras. Seeing a few familiar faces. This one we call the unicorn buck, from left to right 2013, 2014, 2015. Think he is a 4.5 year old now, his last two years he has had a point that comes right out of the middle of his head. Pretty cool deer.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not 100% what deer this is he could be 1 of 2 from last year, I only have a few pictures of him but he is a pretty good looking 10pt with some shorter 3 inch g4's


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

This one I can't figure out if he is a new deer or a young buck that had a big growth year. I don't have any pictures where I can tell how old he is but he has cool character.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

okiebob said:


> That looks like the herd of **** that got my sweet corn...


I think I'm going to move that feeder.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

OkieGrant said:


> I got a minute to go out and grab a few cameras. Seeing a few familiar faces. This one we call the unicorn buck, from left to right 2013, 2014, 2015. Think he is a 4.5 year old now, his last two years he has had a point that comes right out of the middle of his head. Pretty cool deer.
> View attachment 2796714


Nice


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Spamking,

Get yourself some Dog Proof **** traps and you will get those *****. I ordered mine on line by the dozen but I have seen them at Atwoods too.

They work!

John


----------



## Cfrazier31 (Aug 24, 2015)

Pretty new to hunting. nice to see other people from Oklahoma on here. I'm seeing a ton of other states on here and i wasn't sure if everything I'm reading relates to us here in Oklahoma?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

GoDoe said:


> Spamking,
> 
> Get yourself some Dog Proof **** traps and you will get those *****. I ordered mine on line by the dozen but I have seen them at Atwoods too.
> 
> ...


Didn't think about doing that. Are the pelts worth much these days?

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

spamking said:


> Didn't think about doing that. Are the pelts worth much these days?
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


Pelt aren't worth much anymore and you would need to trap them January/February to get nice thick pelts. I've been trapping them for years and releasing them at various public lands. It's good to have a few but I had too many this summer and they took out a 1/2 acre of sweet corn out in one night. Now I just rip 'em with the 22mag any chance I get or set traps. Just be glad you have ***** and not hogs.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

okiebob said:


> Pelt aren't worth much anymore and you would need to trap them January/February to get nice thick pelts. I've been trapping them for years and releasing them at various public lands. It's good to have a few but I had too many this summer and they took out a 1/2 acre of sweet corn out in one night. Now I just rip 'em with the 22mag any chance I get or set traps. Just be glad you have ***** and not hogs.
> 
> View attachment 2832722


This place is supposed to have hogs too.

Haven't seen them yet.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

I hunt just south of Guthrie and have noticed an increase over the last couple of years. They seem to vanish during hunting season but are right back around march, just in time to root up my morel honey holes. I just ordered one of those feeder lights and am going to do some night hunting over the next few weekends to try and clean them out. I have shot three boars in August and it helped for about a week, then this group started showing up.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

okiebob said:


> I hunt just south of Guthrie and have noticed an increase over the last couple of years. They seem to vanish during hunting season but are right back around march, just in time to root up my morel honey holes. I just ordered one of those feeder lights and am going to do some night hunting over the next few weekends to try and clean them out. I have shot three boars in August and it helped for about a week, then this group started showing up.


I live 3 miles north of Waterloo Rd just west of Western.

Hope they stay out of our yard.


----------



## jadkins223 (Aug 23, 2012)

Woo woo okie thread love it! Checking in from good Ole wagoner Oklahoma area


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

spamking said:


> I live 3 miles north of Waterloo Rd just west of Western.
> 
> Hope they stay out of our yard.


I hunt just west and to the south of Freedom Lake and I have a friend that hunts around Sooner and Seward Rd. that has them even worse than I do.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

okiebob said:


> I hunt just west and to the south of Freedom Lake and I have a friend that hunts around Sooner and Seward Rd. that has them even worse than I do.


Great. They'll be here before I know it. Deer Creek runs just east of the house. I'm sure they'll be following it.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Son and I put up a Millenium hang on yesterday. This 90 degree weather sucks! LOL

Finally managed to put out some attractant and moved my cameras. Pretty confident that the next time I check cameras I'll have some pics to share.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Lots of hogs out towards Arcadia, no doubt we are seeing increased numbers every year on camera & in person where I hunt in that area. Farmers around us have been hiring a guy to trap them but seems like they aren't keeping up with the numbers the way they used to, Last year we killed 2 with a bow and 1 with a gun deer hunting and I walked in on 15 of them in a creek during a rainstorm. 

My trail camera addiction is in full swing now that September is here. Probably a good thing i'm getting married in a few weeks and likely won't have time to check the cameras until after.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

OkieGrant said:


> Lots of hogs out towards Arcadia, no doubt we are seeing increased numbers every year on camera & in person where I hunt in that area. Farmers around us have been hiring a guy to trap them but seems like they aren't keeping up with the numbers the way they used to, Last year we killed 2 with a bow and 1 with a gun deer hunting and I walked in on 15 of them in a creek during a rainstorm.
> 
> My trail camera addiction is in full swing now that September is here. Probably a good thing i'm getting married in a few weeks and likely won't have time to check the cameras until after.


Congrats!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

OkieGrant said:


> Probably a good thing i'm getting married in a few weeks and likely won't have time to check the cameras until after.


Condolences!!

:wink:


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> Condolences!!
> 
> :wink:


Lol, thanks!


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm ready to start hunting!! Oct. 1 and (more importantly) cooler weather can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

No stands hung yet.

Been too dang hot and my woods are thick from all the rain this summer.

Gona just take the climber for the opener and hang stands middle of day when I can.

We should all get together for some hog hunting after the season. Never done it but I have seen a few in past years. Scared the crap outta me walking up on them in the dark.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Okie X said:


> No stands hung yet.
> 
> Been too dang hot and my woods are thick from all the rain this summer.
> 
> ...


I hear you about this heat. I about wore myself out hanging stands in 90+ degree heat.

A hog hunt sounds great to me.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Anybody know anybody in the DMAP program? It would be interesting to hear what some of the Spotlight Surveys are showing this year. 

John 
Norman, OK


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Down is the word on the street from several of those I know in western Ok. They don't have to move far for food and vegetation is insanely thick this year. It will probably end up being a bad year to judge the herd on based off the spotlight counts.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

Okie X said:


> No stands hung yet.
> 
> Been too dang hot and my woods are thick from all the rain this summer.
> 
> ...


I have one ladder stand hung and a 1 acre food plot in but I think the climber is going to be key, those woods are thick this year! 

I would be down for some late season hog hunting. I am going to take out some of the larger hogs on my lease in the next couple of weeks. Going to try out the sub-sonic 300 blackout with a suppressor. I hate trying to blast them this close to the season and even being on the lease but beats the hell out of having an early morning encounter on the way to the stand. I plan on letting the smaller ones run until after the first couple of frosts and whamo, bacon.


----------



## DeftArrow (May 18, 2012)

GoDoe said:


> Anybody know anybody in the DMAP program? It would be interesting to hear what some of the Spotlight Surveys are showing this year.
> 
> John
> Norman, OK


Counts are putrid this year on our place. Can't see 10 feet off the road due to the high cover. And, we have 150 acres of standing corn to boot. Northeastern OK.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

These cool mornings are really starting to get me fired up, how about y'all!

Who all is going to the Cabela's Grand Opening? Should we have an AT meet-up?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Hung another stand and checked the camera yesterday.

Had pictures of a bunch of does.

I haven't decided if I'm going to try and make it to Cabelas on opening day. Not sure I want to deal with that mad house.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Back from my NM elk trip.











200+ lbs of meat in the freezer to start the year off.

Now I need to run out to Oklahoma and get my cameras up! Late start, but I already know most of the areas I will be hunting. 
It's more of a inventory check!


I CANT WAIT FOR OCT 1st!!!!

Goal is to take two nice bucks again this year.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice elk!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

spamking said:


> Nice elk!


Thanks! It was a great trip.


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

Has anybody gotten any good trail camera pictures lately in Oklahoma?


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

iccyman001 said:


> Thanks! It was a great trip.


Man that is awesome. I think you mentioned before but did you DIY?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> Man that is awesome. I think you mentioned before but did you DIY?



Yes sir! All DIY!
That's all I do and love every minute of it.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

DaltonMcFarland said:


> Has anybody gotten any good trail camera pictures lately in Oklahoma?


Just a bunch of doe so far.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice bull iccyman! Congrats. I'm going out to NM next year but I opted for a guide.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

okiebob said:


> Nice bull iccyman! Congrats. I'm going out to NM next year but I opted for a guide.


Thank you! 
You will absolutely have a ball. 

What unit will you be going to?


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

I have this guy coming in like clockwork. I would imagine around October 1st he will go nocturnal.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

iccyman001 said:


> Thank you!
> You will absolutely have a ball.
> 
> What unit will you be going to?


Not sure just yet, I have three different outfitters I am considering but I want to go around the Lindrith area.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

okiebob said:


> Not sure just yet, I have three different outfitters I am considering but I want to go around the Lindrith area.


That unit is west of the one I hunt. Plenty of elk!!!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I got a chance to grab a few camera cards last weekend. Nothing new showing up but some more hard antlered pictures of two of the bucks I posted before. The 10pt I believe to be 5.5 (3rd year in a row with pictures of him) and I think he is going to have a body on him come October. I think he will be around 140" (his g4's are 3-4 inch), what do you guys think? The 2nd I haven't got great images to age him but I think he is 3.5-4.5. Cool buck and he has quite a bit of trash on his browtines/bases which is a unique characteristic where I hunt. I know there are at least 4 bucks that survived the season that are bigger targets for me, hope they are on the next camera pull now that the velvet is mostly off!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Great bucks. I don't think 140" is too far off. 
Best way to find out is by putting him down. 



I love that trashy one.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

While walking the farm the other day I noticed the acorns are thick this year! I guess all that spring rain really made them make. My persimmon trees are putting on so hard that the branches are bending out!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Season is creeping up....


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

My brother was checking cows today and saw a nice buck still in velvet.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

spamking said:


> My brother was checking cows today and saw a nice buck still in velvet.



I hasn't seen many rubs or area torn up yet. This time last year I was already catching a lot of that.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone going to be out opening day?
Pretty sure I am taking Thursday and Friday off. I'll battle the heat.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> Anyone going to be out opening day?
> Pretty sure I am taking Thursday and Friday off. I'll battle the heat.


I was thinking about it, but will likely wait and go Friday evening and then Saturday.

If everything works out.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

spamking said:


> I was thinking about it, but will likely wait and go Friday evening and then Saturday.
> 
> If everything works out.



Hope it works out for you.


Good luck to everyone who can make it out.


----------



## Swamp Fox Okie (Oct 19, 2014)

Nice bucks everyone! I just found where I stored my cameras, so I don't have any pictures yet. I'm glad I got "organized" after last season. There are some nice beat down trails and decent sized tracks on my land, so there may be some hope for this season. The cooler and overcast weather last Sunday really put me in the mood to get in the stand. Can't wait until October 1st but it will probably back in the 90's by then.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Swamp Fox Okie said:


> Can't wait until October 1st but it will probably back in the 90's by then.


My weather app says 64/84 for opening day. Still a ways out to be super accurate but it's an idea.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Swamp Fox Okie said:


> Nice bucks everyone! I just found where I stored my cameras, so I don't have any pictures yet. I'm glad I got "organized" after last season. There are some nice beat down trails and decent sized tracks on my land, so there may be some hope for this season. The cooler and overcast weather last Sunday really put me in the mood to get in the stand. Can't wait until October 1st but it will probably back in the 90's by then.


I could do without the 90s for the rest of the year.


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

Watched some of my Alfalfa fields tonight and things look somewhat promising. Have "good" deer everywhere but still have not found any "big" deer yet....


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Checking in from Belize. Caught a few small barracuda on the fly. Hope the deer are doing alright without my watching over them, by the time I'm back it will be near deer season. Pumped.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

ill be there opening day regardless of the weather. That will be 25yrs in a row for me. Killed a few on opening day through the yrs...


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

jeffreyhu said:


> ill be there opening day regardless of the weather. That will be 25yrs in a row for me. Killed a few on opening day through the yrs...


I can't wait!!!
Good luck to you.




OkieGrant said:


> Checking in from Belize. Caught a few small barracuda on the fly. Hope the deer are doing alright without my watching over them, by the time I'm back it will be near deer season. Pumped.



Awesome!!!! Have fun out there.





This next week is going to drag!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Might try to go check cameras this weekend. My youngest's soccer game on Sunday has been rescheduled. 

Might try to make my first mock scrape and see if anything checks it out.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Rolling north to KS this this afternoon for the weekend. Setting a few stands and will probably hunt one evening just to say I did it.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

fishfurlife said:


> Rolling north to KS this this afternoon for the weekend. Setting a few stands and will probably hunt one evening just to say I did it.


Good luck. 

I'm heading out to cloudcroft today to camp and look for bears...


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

iccyman001 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> I'm heading out to cloudcroft today to camp and look for bears...


Dang it! Head east of there into the lower Penasco River and do some elk scouting for me while you are there!


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Good luck to all! I'm looking forward to that first Oct cold front!!!


----------



## outback89 (Aug 1, 2010)

Acorns are falling everywhere on my place in Lincoln County. Trail cam pics on my corn have went way down in the last week.. does it seem a bit early for the acorns to start dropping?


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

outback89 said:


> Acorns are falling everywhere on my place in Lincoln County. Trail cam pics on my corn have went way down in the last week.. does it seem a bit early for the acorns to start dropping?


I am in Logan county and I have never seen the acorns so thick! I went to check cams the other day and it sounded like it was raining in the woods, it was acorns dropping. 

I have also had most of my larger bucks go nocturnal in the last week.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

fishfurlife said:


> Dang it! Head east of there into the lower Penasco River and do some elk scouting for me while you are there!



I guess you can say there are a few elk out there. :zip:
Lots of elk and deer encounters. 



Anyone see Saturdays temp drop off?
Looks nice.....





CANT WAIT FOR THURSDAY!!!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

okiebob said:


> I am in Logan county and I have never seen the acorns so thick! I went to check cams the other day and it sounded like it was raining in the woods, it was acorns dropping.
> 
> I have also had most of my larger bucks go nocturnal in the last week.


You must be just north of me. I'm off of Western north of Waterloo rd.

Would love to hunt along the Cimarron.

I'm ready to get out on some new land Friday.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Checked cameras yesterday and put up a ladder stand for my son. Still nothing but does and coyotes.

On a good note, the acorn crop is looking good. 

Can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

spamking said:


> You must be just north of me. I'm off of Western north of Waterloo rd.
> 
> Would love to hunt along the Cimarron.
> 
> I'm ready to get out on some new land Friday.


Yeah, I just picked up another place on Sooner and Simpson that I am going to hunt pretty hard. It has hogs but nothing like they are on the river. The landowner is not charging me a lease rate in exchange for keeping trespassers out and/or having them arrested. Should be kinda fun bc from what I understand the landowner to the north doesn't seem to care about trespassing and I already have pics of the scumbag on the property and so does the Logan County Sheriffs Dept.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

okiebob said:


> Yeah, I just picked up another place on Sooner and Simpson that I am going to hunt pretty hard. It has hogs but nothing like they are on the river. The landowner is not charging me a lease rate in exchange for keeping trespassers out and/or having them arrested. Should be kinda fun bc from what I understand the landowner to the north doesn't seem to care about trespassing and I already have pics of the scumbag on the property and so does the Logan County Sheriffs Dept.


Yikes. Those hard headed folks are always fun to deal with.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

spamking said:


> Yikes. Those hard headed folks are always fun to deal with.


Yeah, having to add a 45 and zip ties to the gear bag. LOL!


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm up towards Freedom past Alva, seems like these rains have helped up here a lot. I have been seeing many fawns, which is a rarity up in these parts the last few years. a lot of three and four year olds but having troubles finding the five and six year olds. Hows everybody else's necks of the woods looking?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

This weekends temps look GREAT


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Back from Belize, had a blast fishing was fantastic (caught a 5lb bonefish, hooked 3 tarpon all threw the hook before I got them back to the boat, and caught a bunch of reef fish) but glad to be back in time for deer season. Itching to check my trail cameras, see if the food plots are alive or dead, and come up with a plan for the year. My bet is like normal i'll be going after a few does early around the edges, and then getting in to my best spots in November. Couple pics from the trip, sorry I know it isn't archery related but I can't help it. 

Hooked into a nice tarpon, guide said 60lbs, not huge but hell on an 8wt fly rod. Took me all the way through my backing and got off when I started cranking her in. 







Here is another one I hooked that jumped closer to the boat, guide said probably 50lb







5lb Bonefish, was a blast to catch in about 2ft of water.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

OkieGrant said:


> Back from Belize, had a blast fishing was fantastic (caught a 5lb bonefish, hooked 3 tarpon all threw the hook before I got them back to the boat, and caught a bunch of reef fish) but glad to be back in time for deer season. Itching to check my trail cameras, see if the food plots are alive or dead, and come up with a plan for the year. My bet is like normal i'll be going after a few does early around the edges, and then getting in to my best spots in November. Couple pics from the trip, sorry I know it isn't archery related but I can't help it.
> 
> Hooked into a nice tarpon, guide said 60lbs, not huge but hell on an 8wt fly rod. Took me all the way through my backing and got off when I started cranking her in.
> View attachment 2958642
> ...


Nice. Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Got some awesome trail cam pics of the buck i'd like to get the most. 4 years history with him and believe he is 6.5. Also some pictures of some unknown bucks that good pretty great. Sure seems like the deer have benefited from the rain this year as they all have some great character this year. 

Buck i've got 4 years history with - "Lucky"















New buck here, 11 typical points








There is a chance this is a buck from long ago, but that would make him like 8.5-9.5, so i'll say it's a new buck.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

One more...

New buck here, might be young but got some freak in him.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

Longest day, ever...

Looks like y'all had a good time Grant! 

Good luck tomorrow, y'all. 'Tis the season!


----------



## GaryinOK (Apr 3, 2007)

Just stepped out for lunch and it was darn right chilly. I second longest day ever. Looks like one of the best openers weather wise in a while.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Praying that everyone has a fun and safe hunting season. The Lord has blessed us with a great opportunity to enjoy His creation!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Hopefully the House will pass a budget and I can take Friday off to go climb up a tree.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Great pics OkieGrant!




Budget was passed so I have a job still too.



Heading out to Oklahoma tonight and I'm so ready for tomorrow!!!
Good luck to everyone and be safe.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Apply for MacAlister long bow hunt during muzzle loading season. Your chances are excellent.


sinko said:


> View attachment 2408905
> 
> 
> I drew a Pronghorn in 09, but not a deer hunt since 07.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Who's going tomorrow?


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 9 days of vacation left and they told me I have to start taking it...so I figured, hey let's take the first two days of hunting season off. Praise God!!!!


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Last minute packing, washing, rearranging... doesn't seem real... hunting season in less than 9 hours...


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

You lucky dogs...I can't go till Sat. But looks like I can leave the Thermacell home!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

LongArrows said:


> Last minute packing, washing, rearranging... doesn't seem real... hunting season in less than 9 hours...


I'm experiencing the exact same thing! Some one pinch me! LOL


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Good luck out there today! Remember those of us who are in Defensive Drivers training so we can be off in November....


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Good luck and be careful out there boys.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

At work today, but planning to head out tomorrow.

Good luck guys!


----------



## okiewhitetails (Sep 2, 2014)

Just climbed out of the tree, didn't think lightning and me in a tree was a good idea, what a bummer, already seen 2 does and 2 smaller bucks


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

At work right now, but plan on skipping lunch so I can hit the woods by 4:00. Don't really care if I see anything. Just want to be back out there!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

This weather is making me antsy too.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Getting dressed and walking out the door! Got here pulled cards and had a doe with fawns at the blind 30 minutes before I rolled in at 12:30. Been hitting it consistently at 7 every night. Hope them or the pigs keep coming!


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

First doe down at 9:30am this morning. Love to see some blood and back strap down on opening morning. Plus I found a shed. Doesnt get much better!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

First it was a Yote and a lot of these







And then the carnage of 2015 began.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

More pictures


----------



## Wild-Lines (Dec 30, 2014)

outback89 said:


> Acorns are falling everywhere on my place in Lincoln County. Trail cam pics on my corn have went way down in the last week.. does it seem a bit early for the acorns to start dropping?


What part of Lincoln? I live in FL now and hunt mainly here, but my dad still have his cattle ranch in Lincoln County. South of Cushing. I got back every year, but have not hunted it the last 15 due to timing and work. We are considering to start putting in plots for 2016, some nice unpressured deer on the farm and only shoot bigger bucks. I also have access to 2k acres on the Cimarron River that has not given permission to anyone in 30 years. There has to be some big deer there on the wheat field along the river bottoms and thinking it may be easier to just hunt there considering the river and fields already being sowed.

Curious if you have shot many "big" deer in Lincoln? I hunted it growing up and shot lots of deer, but studs.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats everyone who put some down!



I lost my range finder and played with turkeys all day. 
I had 3 long beards that were litterally dragging on the ground, but their hens had them too protected. 

Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Do any of my fellow Okies use the Periscope app?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

okbow68 said:


> Do any of my fellow Okies use the Periscope app?


Heard of it but have never used it.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

If you have a twitter account you can use periscope to broadcast live worldwide. I broadcast a couple of minutes this evening of a small 8 point feeding.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

okbow68 said:


> If you have a twitter account you can use periscope to broadcast live worldwide. I broadcast a couple of minutes this evening of a small 8 point feeding.


I'll install and give it a try.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Any of you guys go after OK black bears? I'm on my way to Honobia to try to tag one on public land.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice and calm this morning.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nice morning. Someone just forgot to tell the deer


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

masonbanta said:


> Very nice morning. Someone just forgot to tell the deer


Yep. Just heard some turkey so far.


----------



## Kdgooden (Oct 20, 2014)

Just a coyote and a few pigs here outside of chickasha for us too. Heard turkey earlier as well


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Colberjs said:


> Any of you guys go after OK black bears? I'm on my way to Honobia to try to tag one on public land.


Have had several bears under my stand in Honobia, OK. Never shelled out the money for the tag though, so I let them walk.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Nothing but cows so far this morning.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

My new toy. Didn't see anything but sure enjoyed being back in the woods!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Nothing but cows so far this morning.
> 
> View attachment 2977306


Same here. They were laying right where I normally see deer and where I was planning to hang a stand later.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

31yds quartered away slick trick mag did work.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Got down and was heading back to the truck and saw three doe headed my way. So I'm back up in it to see what they do.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Jealous of all you guys out there in the woods. This whole getting married thing threw a big wrench in my hunting plans for early season. I've still got a bit of prep to do, put a ground blind out, and make sure my pins past 20 are still on (can only shoot to 25 at my place). Last year was my first year to process my own deer as apposed to just gutting and taking to Sallee, i'm eager to get one in my garage and start slicing it up and making some steaks and jerky. Feel like I learned a lot processing last year.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice morning????
I've been poured on since 5am hahaha


Passed up a smaller buck today, but after realizing how much this vegetation has grown and made this area even more difficult, I should not be passing on too much haha


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Just got in the stand. Some guys are clearing a fence row for my brother and said they've been seeing deer all week. Hopefully some come my way.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Had five walk past my stand this evening. Two doe and three fawns. Still had spots on two of them. Would prefer a doe with a fawn without spots. 

Going back in the morning. Plan on hunting both mornings and evenings for the next two days.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just an armored possum for me


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Found this yesterday am.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Got busted by a couple does this evening that was it


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Awesome job guys!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Killed a doe this evening. Been a long day. Think I'm sleeping in tomorrow.


----------



## outback89 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wild-Lines said:


> What part of Lincoln? I live in FL now and hunt mainly here, but my dad still have his cattle ranch in Lincoln County. South of Cushing. I got back every year, but have not hunted it the last 15 due to timing and work. We are considering to start putting in plots for 2016, some nice unpressured deer on the farm and only shoot bigger bucks. I also have access to 2k acres on the Cimarron River that has not given permission to anyone in 30 years. There has to be some big deer there on the wheat field along the river bottoms and thinking it may be easier to just hunt there considering the river and fields already being sowed.
> 
> Curious if you have shot many "big" deer in Lincoln? I hunted it growing up and shot lots of deer, but studs.


I'm west of you maybe 10-12 miles, I've killed some great bucks in Lincoln county. All my camera pictures really picked up in the last couple days, I don't know that the acorns are as thick as I thought.. I walked where I seen them last week and couldn't find any new ones.. good luck if you make it up this way..


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

spamking said:


> Killed a doe this evening. Been a long day. Think I'm sleeping in tomorrow.



congrats!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

No deer this morning so far. Just two river otters at 5 yards.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> No deer this morning so far. Just two river otters at 5 yards.



Looks like you have a doe down now 

Congrats!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Yep. Ended up seeing seven deer after that post. I smoked a doe at 35 yards and my buddy shot a spike fifteen minutes later.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> Have had several bears under my stand in Honobia, OK. Never shelled out the money for the tag though, so I let them walk.


I shelled out the money. I need to borrow your stand.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow dude that's an awesome buck congrats


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

Killed him Opening evening in Northwest Ok. 222lbs field dressed.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

DaltonMcFarland said:


> View attachment 2988218
> View attachment 2988218
> 
> Killed him Opening evening in Northwest Ok. 222lbs field dressed.


Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Fantastic buck!!!!!
Congrats!!!!!


Great shot too.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Colberjs said:


> I shelled out the money. I need to borrow your stand.


I'd let you hunt my stand but I got off the lease last year! It's about an hour and 15 minute drive from my house and I rarely made the trip.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Going to get my first hunt of the year in after work today. Goal is to hunt 1 of my easy to access spots and avoid my key honey holes, hopefully see a few deer and get a doe.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well hung stands and got cameras out sat hate starting late , but had to wait to get access to my spot . Hopefully Friday IL have a doe in the freezer


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

OkieGrant said:


> Going to get my first hunt of the year in after work today. Goal is to hunt 1 of my easy to access spots and avoid my key honey holes, hopefully see a few deer and get a doe.


Any luck?


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

How's the deer movement been for you guys? Most of my big ones are going nocturnal. BUT still have a couple that the Fiancé will be able to hunt when we have a north wind (Thursday). Here is what she killed last year.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Haven't seen any bucks on camera, but have seen a couple of small guys in daylight.

I'm covered in does so the boys should be on their way.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> Any luck?


I had a great hunt. I sat in a ground overlooking my soybean plot I planted that has been getting hammered. I saw somewhere around 10 deer. The first 5 deer came from the same place, all stopped at the same tree to eat acorns, and then walk to the bean plot. I was getting ready to draw on the largest doe at 30 yards, and I saw some movement out of the corner of my eye and after a better look it was a good buck. He walked to that same acorn tree and stood there and ate for 15 minutes, I was jacked, I knew he was going to do exactly what the other deer did and be within 40 yards in minutes. I didn't think the spot I was at would likely have a nice buck nearby this time of year as it is fairly close to my folks barn and house. I've been making a concentrated effort to avoid hunting over feeders (because where I am, but big boys avoid feeders) but there was a feeder around 150 yards from where I was. As he starts to head my way, the feeder (150 yards from me, 80 yards from the deer) goes off and some deer I didn't know where at that spooked my way (and towards the buck) and one snorted. All the deer got a little uneasy and after a few minutes they all trotted off away from the feeder and towards cover. Anyway, I cursed the feeder for botching the end of my hunt but it felt great to get out in the cool weather and see a shooter. Hopefully I see a few more before the week is done


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Great hunt...wish you would've gotten a shot at the buck though!

This weekend was great for seeing deer. Saw 7 Saturday morning and 18 Sunday morning. No bucks bigger than a 6 inch spike.

Weather doesn't look too good for this weekend. High's near 90 and overnight low's near 60.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Looking at scheduling some time off for November. Curious when everyone is taking off this year. Last year I took 11/12-11/16, and 11/19-11/23. Only shooters I saw were during 11/12-11/16 but the weather was really preferable then and it was warmer during the second section.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

OkieGrant said:


> Looking at scheduling some time off for November. Curious when everyone is taking off this year. Last year I took 11/12-11/16, and 11/19-11/23. Only shooters I saw were during 11/12-11/16 but the weather was really preferable then and it was warmer during the second section.


I'm planning to take my daughters out during the youth rifle season, I'll hunt 10/29-31, 11/11-14, 11/23-28. May try some late season stuff in December if I'm able to get a late season good plot out.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

spamking said:


> I'm planning to take my daughters out during the youth rifle season, I'll hunt 10/29-31, 11/11-14, 11/23-28. May try some late season stuff in December if I'm able to get a late season good plot out.


Awesome, i've been considering take two days the the first, second and 3rd weeks in November which would give me three 4-day weekends in a row in the first part of November. I'm tempted to just do a whole week in a row off but weather really triggered my best hunts it seemed last year and I don't want to be pigeon holed into a week of 80 degree weather if I choose wrong. I have a hard time taking off in late November because of the industry I work in.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

OkieGrant said:


> Looking at scheduling some time off for November. Curious when everyone is taking off this year. Last year I took 11/12-11/16, and 11/19-11/23. Only shooters I saw were during 11/12-11/16 but the weather was really preferable then and it was warmer during the second section.


I'm taking off November 2-15. Going to Kansas for the first week. My favorite week to hunt is one week after muzzleloader. Seems the deer get calmer and the rut is normally kicking in.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Got this guy coming in to one of my stands. Might have to hunt tomorrow!


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

The last 3-4 years Nov 11-15 have been the range where I've noticed the most buck activity in my area. I usually try to take time off during that time but got a new job and no vacation for me til the first of the year


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> Looking at scheduling some time off for November. Curious when everyone is taking off this year. Last year I took 11/12-11/16, and 11/19-11/23. Only shooters I saw were during 11/12-11/16 but the weather was really preferable then and it was warmer during the second section.


I am taking 11/6-11/23  then I will be out for the 3 days after Turkey day.


I killed my first buck last year the 14th and the bigger buck on the 28th.


----------



## Scrossmaggard (May 12, 2015)

Had bucks on cam both the morning and evenings of the 30th and the 1st. Killed my first Oklahoma deer on the evening of the first. I recently moved from Missouri. I have some bigger bucks on cam, but shot a spike. I was hoping for a doe, but settled for the spike as my first deer. I had a recent medical emergency, so I won't be able to hunt for two weeks. My stand is perfect for the North, North East wind we've been having, so I am kinda bummed.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats on your first!!!!! I hope you get many more!


----------



## Scrossmaggard (May 12, 2015)

iccyman001 said:


> Congrats on your first!!!!! I hope you get many more!


Thanks, I lost my first OK deer last year, due to failed broad head (didn't open). Only had trickles of blood. I was so stoked to find this one only went 50 yards or so.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

cwschwark said:


> View attachment 3009146
> 
> Got this guy coming in to one of my stands. Might have to hunt tomorrow!


Stud! Get him.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Bucks are finally starting to show up on my place. Doesn't hurt that acorns are starting to fall.

This one will be a stud in a couple of years. I'm pretty sure I shot his father last year. He had a similar point coming off his base and scored almost 140.









Gotta add these to the hitlist though.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Live from the tree . And done punched a does ticket for a truck ride


----------



## Scrossmaggard (May 12, 2015)

Duckman89 said:


> Live from the tree . And done punched a does ticket for a truck ride


Back straps!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Any other report from this morning?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Didn't get out. My youngest has soccer today and tomorrow.


----------



## Scrossmaggard (May 12, 2015)

My buddy got out last night. We both live near OKC. He got busted twice drawing back two seperate times. They were moving an hour before dusk.


----------



## full throttle (Nov 14, 2013)

Got this guy on cam the last several days in Love County. 




























Hope he sticks around.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Dropped a fat little 5 pt this am on WMA. Need meat lol. Blew it last Saturday on a shooter 8 when my left elbow popped as I reached for bow. He was 23 yds and turned inside out on me! Almost 57....every thing pops or creaks anymore!!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

B4L Okie said:


> Dropped a fat little 5 pt this am on WMA. Need meat lol. Blew it last Saturday on a shooter 8 when my left elbow popped as I reached for bow. He was 23 yds and turned inside out on me! Almost 57....every thing pops or creaks anymore!!


Congrats.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

B4L Okie said:


> Dropped a fat little 5 pt this am on WMA. Need meat lol. Blew it last Saturday on a shooter 8 when my left elbow popped as I reached for bow. He was 23 yds and turned inside out on me! Almost 57....every thing pops or creaks anymore!!


Alright backstraps for diner! Going in the morning! Who's with me?


----------



## Scrossmaggard (May 12, 2015)

okbow68 said:


> Alright backstraps for diner! Going in the morning! Who's with me?


Gonna have to wait till next weekend. Spent today prepping jerky and fletching arrows. Good luck everyone!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

okbow68 said:


> Alright backstraps for diner! Going in the morning! Who's with me?


I'm getting ready to head out. 

Would love to see something with more than two points. Swear I've seen 5 different spikes in three different spots. 

Will smoke a doe if she gets close enough too!

Good luck!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone seen any chasing yet?


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm an idiot. I hunted Friday on my lease near Prue. Got out there right after the thunderstorms passed, sat there trying to keep quiet and avoid coughing(had a weak cold/congestion). Didn't see anything from 1pm till about 7:15, with maybe 6-8 minutes of shooting light left. GF started hassling me about dinner getting cold at her parents' place so I decided to climb down. Got to the bottom of the tree and I see a deer standing there in the woods looking my direction. He didn't spook or blow, I know he didn't see or smell me or even know what I was, but he decided not to come in to the little food plot I was sitting on. Never saw if it was a doe or buck but it had a fairly big body. Beating myself up over it! I'll never know if it was the 150"ish 10pt or a doe! Lol


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

okbow68 said:


> Anyone seen any chasing yet?


Not here. Did see an 8 point running by himself this morning. Normally they're still in a bachelor group. Didn't get a great look at him since he snuck up behind me but I'd put him in the 110 inch range and 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw one pushing a doe this morning not pushing her bad but still. Last week it was bachelor groups.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Went this am...dang near burnt up...saw nothing...and maybe bruises from the giant white oak acorns pelting me with the high winds!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

B4L Okie said:


> Went this am...dang near burnt up...saw nothing...and maybe bruises from the giant white oak acorns pelting me with the high winds!


I'm burning up watching soccer in Elk City.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

About burned up this evening that's for sure. Saw 4 does/yearlings and one fox. 
Off work tomorrow. Gonna hunt the morning but thinking about playing golf in the afternoon. Too dang hot!!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> About burned up this evening that's for sure. Saw 4 does/yearlings and one fox.
> Off work tomorrow. Gonna hunt the morning but thinking about playing golf in the afternoon. Too dang hot!!


I had thought about going out tomorrow too, but decided you what until Thursday. Then take the girls out on Friday (and maybe Saturday) for the youth rifle season. Not sure how much they'll want to get out if it's hot.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Was stinking hot yesterday evening.


----------



## greg31 (Jul 14, 2010)

my gf got this nice 10 pt Saturday morning!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

greg31 said:


> View attachment 3033074
> my gf got this nice 10 pt Saturday morning!


Congrats to her.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome deer congrats to her spamking, rotated him & her for you!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I ended up getting some shooting in late last week and getting a chance to get my camera card at the spot I hunted on 10/5 and saw a good buck. It was the buck I thought it was, we call "Unicorn" because he has about a 7-8 inch point that comes off his base. Last year he was really visible in daylight come November. Finally have a better picture of him from this year, 4.5 years old by my count. 

2013 - think he is a stud 2.5 here: 







2014 - 3.5 













2015 - 4.5


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

My fathers passing has kept me out of the woods for now.
Had his funeral in Idaho & having his memorial in Tulsa this Friday.
Should be able to get after them in the next couple weeks.
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

OkieGrant said:


> Awesome deer congrats to her spamking, rotated him & her for you!
> View attachment 3033434


That's Greg's girl.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Capt'n D said:


> My fathers passing has kept me out of the woods for now.
> Had his funeral in Idaho & having his memorial in Tulsa this Friday.
> Should be able to get after them in the next couple weeks.
> Keep the pics coming!


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## thaHooligan (Feb 28, 2012)

Ahh just found this thread! I usually just go straight to the western section. I only seen one small buck this past weekend. Was a little warm for my liking. This coming Saturday is looking pretty good, a little cooler weather so maybe some better luck!

Heres a link to the thread/video of the 6x6 Elk I got on Oct. 3rd!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3027154


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Thought i'd share a few more trail camera pics. Put another camera out a bit ago and snatched up a card i've got near a cedar thicket I like to look over. I've been hoping to get pictures of a buck called Flat Top this year and here he is... not much score wise but I believe he is 4.5 and he has a really massy left side. 

2013: Guessing 2.5 years here. 







2014: 3.5, got a little bigger thought he was showing great potential, elected to pass again since he was still young. 







2015: 4.5, nothing doing as far as tine length goes, but his left side has a bunch of mass. If he comes by i'd be very excited to get him even though he won't score well.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

One more to share - got another pic of this guy. Never seen him before this year, he may be young but he has great mass if he is young. I don't think I can let him walk by even if he is young. On both sides his G2's have 2 stickers/splits.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Setting in my tree roasting . Wind is slowly turning wrong .can't wait to this weekend in tho for cast looking all right


----------



## Scrossmaggard (May 12, 2015)

Too dang hot. I'd be in the woods tomorrow am if I wasn't a working man!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Scrossmaggard said:


> Too dang hot. I'd be in the woods tomorrow am if I wasn't a working man!


Me too!

Hunted this evening and sweated my butt off!

Jumped a good buck off his bed walking in but didn't see anything from stand.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome morning to be in the woods. Unfortunately I'm at work and probably will be for the rest of the month


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> I ended up getting some shooting in late last week and getting a chance to get my camera card at the spot I hunted on 10/5 and saw a good buck. It was the buck I thought it was, we call "Unicorn" because he has about a 7-8 inch point that comes off his base. Last year he was really visible in daylight come November. Finally have a better picture of him from this year, 4.5 years old by my count.
> 
> 2013 - think he is a stud 2.5 here:
> View attachment 3033546
> ...




Wow... I love the stickers on that thing!!!!!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Same here this morning. Last long week though then I go to 8 days on 6 off till march.


----------



## Scrossmaggard (May 12, 2015)

Friday and Saturday look promising, depending on wind.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Scrossmaggard said:


> Friday and Saturday look promising, depending on wind.


I'm praying it works out for all of us.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

spamking said:


> I'm praying it works out for all of us.


 me to I got a mature 6 pointer I'd like to put a rage in his boiler room . He ant no monster but he is old and heavy and just not much going on up top


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Duckman89 said:


> me to I got a mature 6 pointer I'd like to put a rage in his boiler room . He ant no monster but he is old and heavy and just not much going on up top


Any pics of him?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats to all that have harvested!

This season has started off at a crawl for me. Seen a lot fewer deer than in the past. So far just a big doe with 2 yearlings, spike buck with one side broken off with a fawn(still in spots following him wish I could've got a video of that the fawn sure was sowing it oats), and a young 4pt buck. Tho I have seen more hunters than the last few years which might be a big factor here. Guess my honey hole ain't a secret anymore. Looks like I may have to start traveling deeper to get away from the other hunters and to see more deer. Or start thinking outside the box to hunt.

This week as also gotten off to a bad start first I left my climbing sticks at home Monday. Then today I realized on the way out I lost my jacket with my release in it out in the woods Monday also.

Tho I found it after daylight today it was too late for a hunt. Looks like I'll be waiting till the weekend to try again. Looks promising with the cooler temps. As I'm not much to sweat while hunting.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

OkieGrant said:


> Any pics of him?


IL get some up they on the computer


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Wasn't in the woods last weekend but was the weekend before. Let a small 6 point walk and then a doe came in and I couldn't draw my damn bow. Then she left and I could draw it. What the ever ****ing **** was that ****? LOL Oh well, going out again this weekend and looking foward to some slightly cooler temps.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hope your season turns around Rhino! I've been in that spot a few times. 

It's all about the kids this weekend. Going to try to get both my kids a deer. Doubt the girl has the patience to sit longer than an hour but we'll see.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Hope your season turns around Rhino! I've been in that spot a few times.
> 
> It's all about the kids this weekend. Going to try to get both my kids a deer. Doubt the girl has the patience to sit longer than an hour but we'll see.


Taking my two girls out as well. They are 17 and 14. Not sure how long they'll want to be out, but I'm hoping to get them one each as well. My 14 year old killed a doe last year and my oldest hasn't had much luck. 

Good luck to y'all.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm so antsy to get back out.

My cameras have finally been soaking in good spots, so I am hoping to see some good bucks.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

spamking said:


> Taking my two girls out as well. They are 17 and 14. Not sure how long they'll want to be out, but I'm hoping to get them one each as well. My 14 year old killed a doe last year and my oldest hasn't had much luck.
> 
> Good luck to y'all.


My boy is 12 and has killed two does but no bucks. My daughter is 10 and has hunted a total of thirty minutes in the past two years! She can't sit still and be quiet for long. She's my little talker. 

Good luck to y'all too!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been avoiding hunting this hot weather, but i've seen the deer really narrow in on the acorns during the past week or so. Food plots, beans and feeders have been fairly abandoned where I hunt. Might get out this tomorrow evening to take advantage of a little better weather. Anyone else getting out?


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

It's my boy's 7th Bday tomorrow and he wanted me to take off work to go hunting. I'm hoping the cooler weather will help. It may be windy though. I asked him what he wanted for his bday and he said for us to go hunting together.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Plan to hunt in the morning and thru the weekend. Tho this record heat has put a damper on any evening hunts for me. Looking forward to a good cold snap sooner rather than later!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm about to go move a feeder, but can't decide if I want to bother with climbing into a stand when it's 80 something.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll be getting out tonight with a buddy. A little boggled about what stand to sit in considering all the acorns. Anyone else getting out?


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

We call him "Skronny." what do you think is wrong with him? He came in the morning of our first hunt. My wife was the designated shooter so my bow was hanging beside me while I ran the camera. He 'made a wrong turn' and came to my side and the wife couldn't get a shot. He and another shooter stood right under my side of the tree for 5 minutes.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Young deer with good genetics


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Stand I choose this morning had deer bed around it . Blew the place getting in . So frustrating , mainly cause they don't always bed there but occasionally as it's the edge of the bedding area


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Duckman89 been there many times. Sure makes it hard to hunt when they are bedded under your stand!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Me too


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sitting in my favorite stand this evening. Hoping something good walks by heading to a big stand of oaks behind me. 

Only downside is its public and every bit of a mile from the truck so getting it out will definitely suck


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

We have been hunting most days since the beginning of the season. We took two very good bucks the first weekend. The last three days have been the slowest so far, despite the cooler weather. The cameras are showing almost all movement at night. Despite that we are on our way to the stand now.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Anyone have a number to contact someone from the corps of engineers?

Got a truck driving all over creation right now in an area that vehicles aren't allowed


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Adamsdjr said:


> We have been hunting most days since the beginning of the season. We took two very good bucks the first weekend. The last three days have been the slowest so far, despite the cooler weather. The cameras are showing almost all movement at night. Despite that we are on our way to the stand now.


Same as my cameras .after this morning and wind being wrong for the stand I want to hunt decided to set this evening out . Come on sweet November . Ready to see some scrapes


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Things were a bust for our hunt yesterday. Saw two does on a feeder I had setup Thursday, but they were there when we got to our spot Friday morning. The girls didn't get chance for a shot and the does busted us when they were scooting around to get clear of some shrubs.

So we called it a day and I decided to let things calm down.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Since I was Setting at the house I'd throw some pic of last years bow kill . No gaint but biggest I'd killed since moving


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice buck!

Now go get a bigger one this year!


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

That's real nice man


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Got 4 of these finished and put up a few days ago. 














Not really for archery, unless you xbow hunt but they'll be nice for family and friends during rifle season. Hell I may even hang up my bow for a day to sit in one!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

cwschwark said:


> Got 4 of these finished and put up a few days ago.
> View attachment 3067594
> 
> View attachment 3067610
> ...


Nice. I need to make a few of those.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

saw a lot of action tonight....all does...it was a blessing tho! Praise the Lord!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Man we saw nothing this evening. It was perfect though, I thought big boy would step out anytime. Who's going in the morning?


----------



## doylecj (Oct 7, 2015)

Anyone going around the Lawton, k area? Public areas in particular...?


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

okbow68 said:


> Man we saw nothing this evening. It was perfect though, I thought big boy would step out anytime. Who's going in the morning?


Taking my son this morning. We haven't seen much from stand yet. Hoping he gets a shot at one this morning though. If he does, it's my daughters turn this evening.


----------



## buckhog01 (Nov 17, 2014)

*First bow kill*

Good morning everyone,
It's so windy in the stand I figured I'd post this now since I'm so busy during the week. I finally got my first deer with a bow last weekend. I had four more does stroll through yesterday morning, but I'm holding out for a buck now.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats man!


----------



## Scrossmaggard (May 12, 2015)

Was in the woods yesterday morning. Deer were moving. Passed on 2 mama's and two buttons. Had an decent 8 creep around the backside, but no shot. Been back indoors with a sinus infection. I haven't had allergies or sinus issues until moving to Oklahoma.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Got this when I pulled cams today.

He wouldn't walk by me.... no sir!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

iccyman001 said:


> Got this when I pulled cams today.
> 
> He wouldn't walk by me.... no sir!


Good looking mulie. Get him!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

My son connected on the final evening. 120 yard shot with a .243. My daughter only hunted one time and didn't see anything.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats to your son, Ol' Okie


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> Good looking mulie. Get him!



I am going to try!!!!
I have some good whities that would outscore him, but I'd love to have a mule deer on the wall.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

iccyman001 said:


> Got this when I pulled cams today.
> 
> He wouldn't walk by me.... no sir!


I'd love to get a arrow in a muley like that . Since I shot one with a rifle I been wanting to stick one that's been 10 years ago lol


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

buckhog01 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> It's so windy in the stand I figured I'd post this now since I'm so busy during the week. I finally got my first deer with a bow last weekend. I had four more does stroll through yesterday morning, but I'm holding out for a buck now.
> View attachment 3069426


Great job, first deer with a bow is special


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Congrats to buckhog1 and Ol' Okie. I'm still holding out for better weather and some different winds to hunt my best spots.


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

It's been tough up here will the 30-40 mile an hour winds. Cameras are starting to show that I'm gaining some deer and losing others. What about you guys?


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Sitting in a blind with the best looking hunting partner ever!! I'm hoping we can at least see some deer.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Check out this article: Yes I know it is a youth rifle, but what a deer!
http://www.tulsaworld.com/sportsext...5501-86fd-a30d67f62913.html#user-comment-area


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, that's pretty amazing! Good for her! How do you top that!? haha


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Big buck for sure .sadly il hunt from now on and never even sling an arrow at one that will score that


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Anybody been to Seqouyah NWR? Daughter drew for muzz hunt later this week. Any tips greatly appreciated. Pm if u would like. Thanks!!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Well my "buddy" is still making the same rounds as last year. Had him at 9 yards yesterday, and 40 today. Should make 100"-110". I will let him go till next year. Had 6 bucks in bow range this am. No real activity yet, just been in a core area.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

sinko said:


> Well my "buddy" is still making the same rounds as last year. Had him at 9 yards yesterday, and 40 today. Should make 100"-110". I will let him go till next year. Had 6 bucks in bow range this am. No real activity yet, just been in a core area.



Sounds like a good spot.
Hope the bigger boys come soon.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

sinko said:


> Well my "buddy" is still making the same rounds as last year. Had him at 9 yards yesterday, and 40 today. Should make 100"-110". I will let him go till next year. Had 6 bucks in bow range this am. No real activity yet, just been in a core area.


Haven't had 6 bucks in range all year! Lol. Sounds like they're starting to move a little!

Not looking good for black powder opener down in the southeast. We need rain VERY badly but couldn't it wait until Monday when I'm at work?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

It just a little water;-)

Lite Rain has been very productive days for me in the past. As long as is it ain't a flash flood or t-storm with lots of lightening Don't want to drown or fry!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

rhino_81 said:


> It just a little water;-)


3-6 inches! We're going to get a flood according the experts. But we need it. We're by far the driest part of the state. If I had to guess, the land would soak up 6 inches and not even keep a puddle longer than thirty minutes.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Weekend is looking good!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I fed the Darton this am.


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

The fiancé and I are looking forward to the weekend. Getting pictures of some good deer but the largest of which are currently coming in after dark. Weather looks promising. Good luck to everybody else.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

ol'okie said:


> 3-6 inches! We're going to get a flood according the experts. But we need it. We're by far the driest part of the state. If I had to guess, the land would soak up 6 inches and not even keep a puddle longer than thirty minutes.




It's like May's Weather all over again tho we most deftly need the rain. Ground is like a super sponge, I will probably be crunching leave on the walk in this morning haha!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

rhino_81 said:


> It's like May's Weather all over again tho we most deftly need the rain. Ground is like a super sponge, I will probably be crunching leave on the walk in this morning haha!


Thunderstorms right now. It has been raining for over an hour straight so far. Glad I'm working this morning. Looked at the hourly forecast for this weekend and there's nothing less than 50%. Hope it stops for a little while but the extreme southeast looks to get flooded.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm hopeful for good movement this morning after the overnight rain. But we'll see they're deer they do what they want


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Weather movement is slow, had to refresh the weather app a few times cause I thought it was showing me last nights radar still!

If starts to rain heavy tho I won't last long! But it not suppose to start back up here till later today when I'm at work.

Yeah deer always seem to do not what you think there gonna do haha!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

4.5 inches of rain since 4:30 at some locations down here!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

sinko said:


> View attachment 3096346
> 
> 
> I fed the Darton this am.


Congrats, Sinko!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

sinko said:


> View attachment 3096346
> 
> 
> I fed the Darton this am.


Congrats Sinko!

Imagine that Darton just got hungrier after that!


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hopefully weather gets them moving in the light this weekend . Last two weeks most of my cams are just showing night movement and no buck movement in the day. They going into pre -ruthless back home hopefully itl kick off here soon


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pee-wee here checking scrapes lol


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not going to be able to get out until next Thursday. Will likely take my muzzle loader and bow just in case.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Getting back from an elk hunt. Planning to bow hunt this weekend. Should be decent weather.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Got out of the stand and walked/stalked around a bit. Great weather for stalking, tho I still failed to see deer moving. If I didn't have to go to work I'd been stalking/scouting around all day.
Know I would've run into something sooner or later!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Concur with that rhino. I slinked around a bit pulling camera cards. Woods silent out west with rain. Still nothing around besides the 2 pt.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Small 8pt, small 9pt, small 6 and 4 and 1 doe so far this morning.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Save some for me guys. Watching soccer again this weekend.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Been an amazing week for me. Started the week out with this....









Made it home middle of the week. Then capped the week off with this guy last night! Been a great week boys!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

fishfurlife said:


> Been an amazing week for me. Started the week out with this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Dadgum Jeremiah! Very nice job


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow! Awesome job, that's a week of a lifetime right there.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

fishfurlife said:


> Been an amazing week for me. Started the week out with this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats fishfurlife!

That'll be a week for sure, that will be hard to top!


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Great hunt this morning lots of movement . Seen first daylight buck little guy . Pulled camera have daylight pics of a nice one if his pattern holds true , I'm praying I get a shot tonight . Got good hunting buddy his bow got hung pulling up and popped his sting off his cam . He decided just sit out. Sucks though


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Awesome FFL! I think your luck is got to be out so why don't I come up there and hunt your spots for ya! LOL


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

That sucks for your buddy duckman. I've had my bow get hung up and had my rope break. The bow fell every bit of 20ft hitting a couple branches on the way down. Luckily it didn't break or bend anything tho.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Back in the dense stuff this evening. I love this stand but sure makes for long sits with foliage still on. They are either under you or your not gonna see a thing.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> Back in the dense stuff this evening. I love this stand but sure makes for long sits with foliage still on. They are either under you or your not gonna see a thing.


That's the way a couple of my spots are. Never a dull moment.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Let the ol' z28 get another one under its belt this evening. 2" rage chisel tip put her down in less than 50 yards. Thank the Lord for great weather and another fine hunt.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Perfect evening just didnt see any shooters.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Wish I could say it was a perfect evening but it wasn't. Sat in a downpour for almost two hours and didn't see squat. Poured two inches of water out of my boots. Lol


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Been there and will probably be there again. Those ground blinds sure are good in the rain.


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

My son got his first Trad deer Tuesday, he is a deer killing machine but I think he was more pumped on this one than any of the others he has taken.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Way to go


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I really need to put more effort into my traditional archery so I'd feel comfortable using to take a deer!

Congrats to your son on his first Trad bow harvest!


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Plan of attack failed tonight . Buck on camera has been on that trail last few nights right before dark , but was no show tonight . At least my buddy fixed his bow in the stand . So one positive , I got him into hunting , just told them things happen to all of us at some time or another. Congrats on those that killed


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Finally have some bigger deer moving. 
I can't wait for the time change. 

My target buck frequents my spot at 635 


Mid to high 30s main frame 8 with dual split g2s


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

First sit is tonight. Been in the stand about 10 min. Life has been busy but I am just glad to be back out here. Would love to see some deer but sitting here in the peace of God's creation is nice as well. Good luck to my fellow Okies.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Next week looks promising weather wise . It's getting close to go time . Pse ready to eat. On side note anybody know a local around okc area guy who does custom wrapped arrows?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Roughrider said:


> My son got his first Trad deer Tuesday, he is a deer killing machine but I think he was more pumped on this one than any of the others he has taken.


Awesome!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Duckman89 said:


> Next week looks promising weather wise . It's getting close to go time . Pse ready to eat. On side note anybody know a local around okc area guy who does custom wrapped arrows?


I'd be happy if we dropped 20 degrees before the rut started picking up. I don't see it happening


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> I'd be happy if we dropped 20 degrees before the rut started picking up. I don't see it happening


I don't see that happening until December! Lol


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> I don't see that happening until December! Lol


hahah I am just hoping for some cooler weather!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

It was chilly heading to work this morning.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Saw a couple of 4 year olds chasing does this morning and they were both serious. Looks like we are getting close.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

It has been chilly sittin in the stand this morning. Tho it's been dead quite not even the squirrels are moving today️


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

I read on the Oklahoma Bowhunter page that some dude called in a buck with grunts and ratlers so I'm kicking myself for not taking my grunt call to my stand yesterday because two bucks were out of range and in another tree line! Ugh. I took off the week of November 8th (off this Friday and the rest of the weekend too). Hopefully, there's still a lot of action that week.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

I grunted sat morning two does came in . Wait an hour did again real light 3 point came in checking


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

Had a big buck 40 yards through some trees last night but no shot. Always nice seeing big deer in the daylight even if no shot is presented.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Fishfurlife: Ya done good this week. Was starting to look like National Geographic's with all the great trail cam pics.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Went out last night, didn't see any movement. Sat back in some thick stuff hoping to get one moving early.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> Fishfurlife: Ya done good this week. Was starting to look like National Geographic's with all the great trail cam pics.


Ha ha ha! I agree. It was starting to look that way! 
I appreciate it as well!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Trying my first hunt from the ground this evening. I'm thinking I like the tree better lol


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Trying my first hunt from the ground this evening. I'm thinking I like the tree better lol


That's my plan for Thursday morning.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Trying my first hunt from the ground this evening. I'm thinking I like the tree better lol


I have actually had a good bit of luck from the ground. The buck I killed this last week was from the ground. Even without a ground blind. Was hunting on a break coming out of a bottom.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Trying my first hunt from the ground this evening. I'm thinking I like the tree better lol


I'm with you, I'm more comfortable in a tree-stand with a better view. That said, i've killed more off the ground than in a tree. It is super exciting when you get one close at eye level.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm hunting an open hay meadow and there just aren't any big trees on our property that is next to it. I'm sitting in a cedar thicket where they are about 5 foot tall. The deer have been coming out here at dusk and last night I got pics of a couple good bucks so hopefully they show a little sooner tonight.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

I hunted on the edge of a Wheat field last night and had 15 does and two bucks come out. I put my step dad in that place tonight and I'm hunting a lower wheat field where we have been seeing the bigger bucks. Good luck to everyone hunting tonight!!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Good luck y'all


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Trying my first hunt from the ground this evening. I'm thinking I like the tree better lol


Works good in the ruthless and you have hot doe where you don't have stand


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

fishfurlife said:


> I have actually had a good bit of luck from the ground. The buck I killed this last week was from the ground. Even without a ground blind. Was hunting on a break coming out of a bottom.


I have also been fairly successful on the ground. 
I miss the extended sight range that a tree stand gives you, but shooting a buck on the ground is a rush.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Head off to Kansas in four days. Got our accommodations Monday. The outfitter has four or five lodges and we drew the smallest(could be good, could be bad). The lodge is normally reserved for duck hunters. The real negative is that it has 4 bedrooms and only one bathroom. If there are four hunters in camp and all take scent free showers in the morning, that could be a problem. Not off to a real good start! Got my fingers crossed that it gets better!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> Head off to Kansas in four days. Got our accommodations Monday. The outfitter has four or five lodges and we drew the smallest(could be good, could be bad). The lodge is normally reserved for duck hunters. The real negative is that it has 4 bedrooms and only one bathroom. If there are four hunters in camp and all take scent free showers in the morning, that could be a problem. Not off to a real good start! Got my fingers crossed that it gets better!



Good luck!!!!!
I've been on one outfitter hunt (never again in my life) and we had 2 showers for 12 people.
You'll be able to make it work, just get shower times squared away from the get go. i.e. "you shower at 4, I shower at 415, you shower at 430" etc etc.

Have fun!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> Good luck!!!!!
> I've been on one outfitter hunt (never again in my life) and we had 2 showers for 12 people.
> You'll be able to make it work, just get shower times squared away from the get go. i.e. "you shower at 4, I shower at 415, you shower at 430" etc etc.
> 
> Have fun!


Lol. Their website says maximum of 8 hunters per lodge. I won't be happy if there are 8 hunters and 1 bath. LOL


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> Lol. They're website says maximum of 8 hunters per lodge. I won't be happy if there are 8 hunters and 1 bath. LOL


I am not going to tell you too much about my trip then because we were told max of 12 and there were 21 people in camp.
They had us split into two different buildings 12 with 2 showers and then 9 with 2 showers.


We made it work! Looking forward to some of your hero pics!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> I am not going to tell you too much about my trip then because we were told max of 12 and there were 21 people in camp.
> They had us split into two different buildings 12 with 2 showers and then 9 with 2 showers.
> 
> 
> We made it work! Looking forward to some of your hero pics!


Lol. I'd be telling everybody that would listen if I were you! 

This place has five lodges so they could be guiding 35-40 hunters each week. 

I've seen a lot of good reviews so I've got high hopes. 

I'll be taking my video camera and will be recording as much as I can. Hope to have an edited version before the end of the season.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Lol. I'd be telling everybody that would listen if I were you!
> 
> This place has five lodges so they could be guiding 35-40 hunters each week.
> 
> ...


What part of Kansas?

I've hunted near Garnett twice. Our lodging was a hotel.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

ol'okie said:


> Head off to Kansas in four days. Got our accommodations Monday. The outfitter has four or five lodges and we drew the smallest(could be good, could be bad). The lodge is normally reserved for duck hunters. The real negative is that it has 4 bedrooms and only one bathroom. If there are four hunters in camp and all take scent free showers in the morning, that could be a problem. Not off to a real good start! Got my fingers crossed that it gets better!


I will be spending time in KS as well this season. Banking on the rut to treat me well up there.  

As for getting down on things, don't let a single bathroom get you down. I can assure you that every hunter in the cabin will not be concerned about a scent free shower in the morning. I generally shower the evening before in scenarios like yours and call it good. I would be more concerned with the wind direction in relation to the stand they set you in. ;-) Good luck on the hunt!!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

fishfurlife said:


> I will be spending time in KS as well this season. Banking on the rut to treat me well up there.
> 
> As for getting down on things, don't let a single bathroom get you down. I can assure you that every hunter in the cabin will not be concerned about a scent free shower in the morning. I generally shower the evening before in scenarios like yours and call it good. I would be more concerned with the wind direction in relation to the stand they set you in. ;-) Good luck on the hunt!!


This horrible hunt I keep referring to, the guide told me wind direction doesn't matter because it's the rut. 

Needless to say, I didn't get along with him. 




Fishfurlife,
I'll be you know where Nov 6th until most likely the 20th. 

Come visit!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope somebody is able to get out today once this rain moves through. They aught to be up and moving.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> I hope somebody is able to get out today once this rain moves through. They aught to be up and moving.


Hoping to sneak away early and go this evening.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

spamking said:


> Hoping to sneak away early and go this evening.


As am I.


----------



## MuddMotorDD (Jan 17, 2015)

I will be hunting the Arcadia lake draw hunt again this thurs - sun for the second time this season. Possibly once more before Dec lots of doe movement thru the days and eve early and late light mostly. Bucks are still moving primarily at night still according to some reliable sources. It is Pretty thick and some really tuff hunting in a lot of spots out there in that 5300 acres that we had scouted pre season but a ton of deer none the less. Not to forget the stud 178 3/8 buck Matt Dodson took there on a hot Oct 4th in 2011 so anything is possible with these temps and rain. 

Good luck all…Steve


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

No movement this morning after storms . Had a cold wet and wild ride before daylight . Slipped in after the first wave . Playing weather man I figured the second wave would fall apart or just be drizzle . Needless to say i suck at being a weather man lolz


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

The weatherman usually sucks at being a weatherman too, lol. If you can guess 50% correctly you on par for their record


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Sitting in the truck getting stuff together to head to the stand. Thankfully this one is in the shade. That Sun is hot.

Hopefully it'll cool off a little later.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Grabbed some cameras today. Not showing much consistent daylight movement so far. My uncle did see a nice one on the hoof on Tuesday headed back into some thick stuff i'm assuming to bed. I'll likely get out Saturday & Sunday.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Sat yesterday evening, had a spike feeding within 20 yards for almost an hour. He moved on and 3 big does and a button buck came in. They fed within 20 yards for about a half hour. Buddy was muzzleloader hunting and shot a big bodied 8pt(he thinks it's an 8pt anyways). We followed blood for a while, had some good puddles of bubbly lung blood so he definitely got at least one lung. We had to back out so he could get his kids home to bed. Hopefully he finds him this morning. Will post pics if he does.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Seen a 3.5ish year old 8 hanging off side of rural county road with two does about 30 mins ago on drive into work. Wasn't harassing them but defiently surveying locations. First buck seen on drive so far this year


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Headed to the stand right now. Could be my last Oklahoma hunt for over a week so I hope I see good movement or I might stay in Kansas!


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Tagged out. It's been a stellar season so far! Looking forward to spending some time in Kansas over the next few weeks!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful fishfurlife.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

All I've seen so far this morning is a small four point.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Heck of a season so far fishfurlife, to say I am jealous would be an understatement. Good luck in Kansas (not that you really need any luck)


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

while running my parts route this morning at 9:40 I saw a big 9 point cross the road ahead of me, id guess him in the mid 140s, anyway,s i stopped and whatched him walk down a fence line and work a scrape. he paid no attn to me,, its getting closer i cant wait til the weekend


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Last weekend i saw a basket 6 pushing 3 does, grunting the whole time...they passed 10 yards from my stand...

I've found tons of scrapes...i haven't seen a ton of rubs, but i think the action will heat up soon...just my $.02


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Found this.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Biggest rub i've found on my property


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

fishfurlife said:


> Tagged out. It's been a stellar season so far! Looking forward to spending some time in Kansas over the next few weeks!


Congrats on tagging out your seasons is hitting on all cylinders! Good luck in Kansas!

Figures I would be working a lot of overtime and then get sick on top of that this week. On top of that this week looked like to be a great week to hunt. Last week of Oct and first week of Nov tend to be my best times hunting. Hopefully I can get better and back to hunting next week.
Good luck to everyone hunting looking forward to seeing the pictures of successful hunts!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Bout to head out. Two new bucks on cam last night bout 7:30. Hope they are a little earlier tonight. Also moving a Lil closer to where they bed to try and cut them off.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Mid Adair Co is heating up fast. Bucks chasing like mad...Buddy has seen 9 diff bucks since Sunday.

The part(s) of Delaware Co. that I hunt are in their usual state. Prob by early next week it will be hammer time.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

In the stand now. This time in the sun. Ugh.

Hopefully the big 8 my dad saw earlier this week will come back through.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope they really get going next week. Next stretch off from work is 2nd- 13th. Then the 17th-22nd. If I don't get one down I won't be able to say it's cause I had to work lol


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> I hope they really get going next week. Next stretch off from work is 2nd- 13th. Then the 17th-22nd. If I don't get one down I won't be able to say it's cause I had to work lol


I'm off the 11th-13th . . . Also hunting in the morning. Then have to head home.

Finally, a little shade.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Just got finished driving from tulsa to hwy 18 (pawnee exit) along 412. 6 hit on westbound side. 0 eastbound. Same drive last week 0 total


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> Just got finished driving from tulsa to hwy 18 (pawnee exit) along 412. 6 hit on westbound side. 0 eastbound. Same drive last week 0 total


I used to work in Pawnee. Moved from Stillwater to north of Edmond in 2007.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

spamking said:


> I used to work in Pawnee. Moved from Stillwater to north of Edmond in 2007.


Wife still works in pawnee. We moved from stillwater to NW of sand springs little over year ago


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> Wife still works in pawnee. We moved from stillwater to NW of sand springs little over year ago


I like that part of the state.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

I as well. We'd move back if the opportunity arose. I've got 2 stands up on the house property here but find myself on my long time properties up NW of perry and west of bills corner along 64 almost every outing.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm headed out in the morning. WE need some cold weather and rain...


----------



## Alphashooter (Aug 22, 2010)

Bucks have been chasing does all week down here in the SE. Saw a stud this morning chase one just out of range. Killed a nice 10 pt last weekend with the muzzleloader, after he went down another decent buck came out of the thicket and picked right up where the other left off, chased the doe off the field. Its pretty hot right now!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I didn't see a thing this evening. Maybe in the morning.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

spamking said:


> I didn't see a thing this evening. Maybe in the morning.


Same :/


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Not much chasing here in the extreme SE. Got a lot friends in the woods and the most they've seen is a young buck pushing a group of does.

I got busted by a good one last night. Came in behind me and either crossed my trail walking in or caught my wind. 

Leave for Kansas Sunday, but the way my luck is going, I'll just be happy to see a shooter!


----------



## full throttle (Nov 14, 2013)

Shot this guy last night. Came in to an estrus bleat call. 12 yds broadside and only ran 50 yds.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Have a little window of no rain fit a little while. Maybe I'll get lucky before I get rained out.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

full throttle said:


> Shot this guy last night. Came in to an estrus bleat call. 12 yds broadside and only ran 50 yds.


Nice job.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

full throttle said:


> Shot this guy last night. Came in to an estrus bleat call. 12 yds broadside and only ran 50 yds.


Congrats full throttle!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome deer full throttle. Got this guy last night. Hunt started off terrible, stand hadn't been trimmed enough to shoot out of and spent 20 minutes trimming it out. Scared some deer off in the process... then some does came through and seemed to not know anything was up, then this guy came in and chased them for a while. Believe him to be 5.5 years old, pictures of him last year looking 4 and believe I saw him on the hoof at 3. 240lbs on the hoof.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome bucks, congrats to both you guys!


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Great bucks what part of the state


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Duckman89 said:


> Great bucks what part of the state


Central OK, outside of Arcadia.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Dang OkieGrant that one fat ol'buck Congrats!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats guys on the kills. Got me debating on whether to cut out early today and head for woods


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Dang! You guys are getting it done!

Congrats.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Great bucks guys!


Got rained out this morning. Had to head home to hang with my girls. My father in law is in the hospital and my wife is helping her mom stay with him.


----------



## full throttle (Nov 14, 2013)

Mine was Love County. Thanks


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

got this 1 coming into the safe zone pretty regulary this week, we don't hunt the safe zone just feed corn and minerals there.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice bucks!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Think I'll go get my daughter early and we'll go sit ground blind at house this evening.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Think I'm try it as well it's wet but it's been wet all day


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I need to get a new ground blind.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

I picked up one of the gander mountain brand ones on sale couple weeks ago for $79. I've liked it so far it's equivalent in size and make to the $150-75 ameristeps


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> I picked up one of the gander mountain brand ones on sale couple weeks ago for $79. I've liked it so far it's equivalent in size and make to the $150-75 ameristeps


Dimensions?


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

spamking said:


> Dimensions?


59×59 base, 70" tall
full length corner windows, canvas carry bag that goes on like backpack


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> 59×59 base, 70" tall
> full length corner windows, canvas carry bag that goes on like backpack


Thanks. I looked on their site but didn't see one.

I'll keep looking.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Highly recommend this processor if your up this way. After hours drop Saturday evening. Gave em cut order tuesday, just picked her up today. Plus where else can you eat a steak in old stock trailer, lol


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

It's wet boys


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Dry in here... new buck showed up this morning @ 2am. Have another photo he's gotta a lil 6 pt with them so not quite time around here


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> Dry in here... new buck showed up this morning @ 2am. Have another photo he's gotta a lil 6 pt with them so not quite time around here


That's a brute. 

I finally have some bucks showing up on camera. I'll try to get some pics uploaded.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

The little 6 he had with him earlier this morning came in around 5:45 this afternoon and hung out for 15-20 minutes. Unfortunately he didn't have big boy in tow this go round. I'll be paying closer attention to that camera over next week or so and see if he starts making daylight mistakes


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Assist here fellas. Is it camera angles, am I crazy, or are these not the same deer?? 
I'll let ya look and then tell what has me wondering....


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> Assist here fellas. Is it camera angles, am I crazy, or are these not the same deer??
> I'll let ya look and then tell what has me wondering....


Looks like the same one to me.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hard inside hook to left brow is what I'm looking at. Even at the angle of third photo I'd think you would see that

18 minute time lapse and a doe blowing by camera btw the 2nd and third pics


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Believe it's the the same buck.

Tho I will admit it almost looks like a mirrored image. At least looking at the brow tines. Most likely its the angle and distance not being the same makes him look different.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Had that big 6 iv been after come through last night dogging a doe. Went around behind me just never gave me a shot I felt comfortable with . Only movement this morning is squirrels and mosquitos


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

hunter0717 said:


> Assist here fellas. Is it camera angles, am I crazy, or are these not the same deer??
> I'll let ya look and then tell what has me wondering....


100% same deer.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Beautiful night in the woods in Stephens Co. on Halloween. Sat down at 3:40 and at 3:43 a small 6 pt walked by at 20 yds down wind. That was the only deer I saw. He was just meander along. Not sniffing the ground or really hunting for does.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Had three does walk under my stand at 5:15 yesterday. 

Didn't go this morning. Had too much packing to do. I'm leaving for Kansas right now!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Had three does walk under my stand at 5:15 yesterday.
> 
> Didn't go this morning. Had too much packing to do. I'm leaving for Kansas right now!


Happy hunting!


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Decided to take my nephew to do a little coyote hunting yesterday evening. 

On the last set my nephew got my attention and said he saw one coming at about 250yds trying to get downwind. I started the caller back up and it turned coming straight to us. It checked up right at 200yds for a second and he took the shot and missed. It wasn't real spooked at the shot and was just trotting off around a small ridge to our left. 

We jumped up and tried to get another shot at it but when we rounded the ridge it appeared to be gone. I was about to turn back to leave and my nephew said he saw one drop into a creek 80yds below us coming our way. A few seconds later it came out at about 50 yds and I dropped it.

I've been talking about taking him for years but have never been able to make it happen for one reason or another. It was awesome to finally get the opportunity and be successful at the same time. Found out later that he had seen three total but I only saw the one.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

*Got the "Rib Cage" buck today*

Not the best of pics but a really nice deer and a great story.

Shot him tonight at 15 yds after grunting him in from 400 yds away. We have deer cam pics of him last year and this year. He has added some length and the sticker but not gotten any wider. 

We call him the "Rib Cage" buck because his tines curve in and look like a person's rib cage.

He was bumping around a doe and a fawn at 5:45pm and when I grunted to him he looked right in my direction like I had smacked him in the head. He walked 100 yds closer and stood there looking around. I watched him with my binoculars. It felt like he was breathing on me. 

I grunted to him again when he turned his head. He walked another couple of hundred yards closer (west) and stopped behind a big oak tree and turned and faced north. I grunted to him quietly this time and he closed the rest of the distance to with 15 yds of my tree. Nowhere near a feeder.

He was broad side and I whispered out a mouth grunt to stop him in his tracks. I had already come to full draw and had stood up. I don't remember pulling the trigger but I do remember that perfect sound and feeling that it was a very good shot. 

The blood trail looked like paint spilled from a bucket for 80 yds. The Rage made short work of this big ole dude. He ran down into our big ditch; about 40' nearly straight down. If not for plenty of rope and the 4 wheeler there is no way I could have gotten him to the truck. I tied the rope around the antler bases and drug him up the hill.

Yes, I was alone. 

To the taxidermist in Weatherford first thing in the morning.


----------



## realunlucky (Feb 4, 2009)

Love the look on your face


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Awesome deer GD! Congrats!

I'm sitting in a lodge in Howard, Kansas right now waiting on some coffee to brew. 

There are six other hunters in camp and two guides. I'm the only one up right now, thanks to my internal clock(was up at 4 every morning before time change). Let's hope the early bird gets the buck!

We're supposed to head out to our stands around 4:45. Hunt until 11:30, grab quick bite to eat and then head back in for the rest of the day. 

Will check back in later.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats godoe


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Funny story....

Hunted a small tract of land in town last Friday. First time to hunt it. Buddy sets up on our side of the fence across from a Double Bull blind. The blind was not in use and appears to have not been used this year... In any case, cows come through about dusk. Buddy said a massive bull picks the blind up and proceeds to shred it. He said the blind is pretty mangled. Not sure how the blind has survived this long....


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL at the blind^

Not off to a good start in Kansas. Had trouble finding my stand. Walked about two miles! Finally got set up fifteen minutes after sunrise. No movement as of yet. Buddy has seen three does but nothing else.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> LOL at the blind^
> 
> Not off to a good start in Kansas. Had trouble finding my stand. Walked about two miles! Finally got set up fifteen minutes after sunrise. No movement as of yet. Buddy has seen three does but nothing else.


I did that on my second trip to Kansas. Thankfully I remembered which direction to head from hunting the same stand the year before and eventually found it.


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

ol'okie said:


> Awesome deer GD! Congrats!
> 
> I'm sitting in a lodge in Howard, Kansas right now waiting on some coffee to brew.
> 
> ...


Lol I have a farm up there too! Favorite place to eat?


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Will1616 said:


> Lol I have a farm up there too! Favorite place to eat?


Toot's Diner! Lol


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Nicely done GoDoe, good looking buck!


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

ol'okie said:


> Toot's Diner! Lol


Love that place. Large double cheese burger![emoji6]


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Had a great weekend hunting. My dad shot this guy Saturday morning, he actually saw a nicer buck that went out of site, when this guy came in on a trot he thought it was the other deer. Regardless his first deer w/ a bow, a little ground shrinkage but a happy hunter who is now snake bit for life. His quote "I was still shaking when I picked up my arrow of the ground." That's what it is all about. Sunday morning I saw an incredible deer, he was walking away and I was covered in does so I didn't call at him. This morning I saw a buck we call flattop (4.5yo), called him in to 40 yards (facing me no shot) and then he turned and shirted me at 60. It's a deer that has a ton of mass but no tine length I would have shot him if he would have came in all the way.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Grant, Nice old buck your dad got. The taxidermist told me my buck was 6.5 yrs or older. All we can do it let them get old and see what they turn out to be.

John


----------



## Jackrabbit2 (Aug 22, 2012)

Knocked down 4 so far this year. Gonna wait for something bigger now.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Jackrabbit2 said:


> View attachment 3155386
> View attachment 3155394
> View attachment 3155410
> View attachment 3155426
> Knocked down 4 so far this year. Gonna wait for something bigger now.


Your having a great year jackrabbit2!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Grant,
Congrats to your dad on a really nice buck!



I'm finally on the other side of the crud hill I think should be getting after them again this week. Closest I'v come to hunting has been reading post here and watching deer hunting vid's last 5 days.







.
Really good videos I might add, not like the promo vid's they talk more bout strategy then just filming hunts.

Also did get some paracord mods done to the run and gun lone wolf stand while I had some free time









Looking forward to get out this week after hear/reading about all the deer movement has me Jonesing to get in the woods!!

Good luck to everyone still hard at it!


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jackrabbit2 said:


> View attachment 3155386
> View attachment 3155394
> View attachment 3155410
> View attachment 3155426
> Knocked down 4 so far this year. Gonna wait for something bigger now.


Layin em down


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Bad morning is turning into a bad evening. Wind is blowing right where deer normally cross at. Checked weather channel and that's where it's supposed to be blowing. Hate sitting in a stand with the wind at my back!


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Had a spike and a young 6 about 10 yards away from me today as I sat on the ground in my ghillie suit. The fact that they are still running together and I am seeing very little scrape activity leads me to believe I'm about a week to 10 days out from it getting really good in my neck of the woods.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

There's been good scrape activity on my lease in Osage county. Have about 15 different bucks hitting it in the last week.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats to everyone knocking them down. Keep the reports coming on Rut activity. I've been sidelined for a week or so but for excellent reason. 

We welcomed the newest future oklahoma bow hunter into the world at about 5 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats on the new addition to your family!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Amen! Congrats Hunter!!!


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats! Our first was born on the 29th so I've been sidelined as well.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome guys! Lifelong bundles of happiness right there!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> Congrats to everyone knocking them down. Keep the reports coming on Rut activity. I've been sidelined for a week or so but for excellent reason.
> 
> We welcomed the newest future oklahoma bow hunter into the world at about 5 yesterday afternoon.


Congrats


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

cwschwark said:


> View attachment 3161090
> 
> 
> Congrats! Our first was born on the 29th so I've been sidelined as well.


Congrats


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Not going so well in Kansas. Just got through with another sit with no deer sightings. It's getting rough to sit 10 hours a day in the stand without seeing much movement. Cold front coming through Thursday night should help.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> Not going so well in Kansas. Just got through with another sit with no deer sightings. It's getting rough to sit 10 hours a day in the stand without seeing much movement. Cold front coming through Thursday night should help.


Keep at it, it only takes 1 deer making a mistake to change your spirits!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats Hunter & cwschwark!!!!




I am heading to Oklahoma Friday night and should be out there until the 20th.
CANT WAIT! 


Good luck everyone.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

OkieGrant said:


> Keep at it, it only takes 1 deer making a mistake to change your spirits!


I'm trying to keep a positive attitude but it's hard. Lol. This is my third sit in a row with the wind at my back. I NEVER hunt with the wind at my back on purpose. Lol


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> I'm trying to keep a positive attitude but it's hard. Lol. This is my third sit in a row with the wind at my back. I NEVER hunt with the wind at my back on purpose. Lol


When my brother and I hunted up there we had totally different experiences.

He hated it on both trips because he didn't see many deer and I had a better time our first time up there because I saw a bunch.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

spamking said:


> When my brother and I hunted up there we had totally different experiences.
> 
> He hated it on both trips because he didn't see many deer and I had a better time our first time up there because I saw a bunch.


I must've pissed the guide off because every time someone asks how's the wind going to be for the hunt, he says good for everyone but marginal for Kevin.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> I must've pissed the guide off because every time someone asks how's the wind going to be for the hunt, he says good for everyone but marginal for Kevin.


Guide sounds like a douche . . .


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

spamking said:


> Guide sounds like a douche . . .


Actually he's a great guy and I don't think it's intentional but that doesn't make the pill any easier to swallow.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Actually he's a great guy and I don't think it's intentional but that doesn't make the pill any easier to swallow.


We had a great guide both times, the same one actually. Hopefully it'll get better.

Have you hunted with them before?


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

spamking said:


> We had a great guide both times, the same one actually. Hopefully it'll get better.
> 
> Have you hunted with them before?


First time. It's actually our first time with an outfitter. I've seen 9 deer and my friend has seen 5. But one of his was a shooter. 

Our camp has seven hunters in it. One has killed a 160 inch and only two of us has not seen a buck over 135.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> First time. It's actually our first time with an outfitter. I've seen 9 deer and my friend has seen 5. But one of his was a shooter.
> 
> Our camp has seven hunters in it. One has killed a 160 inch and only two of us has not seen a buck over 135.


We dealt with a full house both times (12 hunters or so). I think they had a total of 5 guides though. 

If I remember right we couldn't shoot a buck that scored under 140 without paying an additional $500 penalty.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Anything under 135 is considered an ATM buck. Meaning if you kill one, you have to run to the ATM and get $800 to pay the fine. Lol


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Anything under 135 is considered an ATM buck. Meaning if you kill one, you have to run to the ATM and get $800 to pay the fine. Lol


Judging those big bodied KS deer can sometimes be tough.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah that's what I heard. Saw a 80 inch six point Monday that would field dress 160. Lol


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

On Saturday I saw a small buck chasing and grunting... Haven't seen any big ones yet. Sunday was dismal. Evening hunts haven't been very good for me.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good luck, Ol' okie


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> Good luck, Ol' okie


Thanks! I apparently need a ton of it! Sitting near a bait pile with the wind at my back. Just another day in Kansas! LOL


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Thanks! I apparently need a ton of it! Sitting near a bait pile with the wind at my back. Just another day in Kansas! LOL


My brother and his oldest got put in a ground blind surrounded by poison ivy one day up there.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> Thanks! I apparently need a ton of it! Sitting near a bait pile with the wind at my back. Just another day in Kansas! LOL


This sounds oddly enough like my one and only ever guide experience. 

"The wind doesn't matter during the rut. The bucks don't care"

You'll make it happen!

Just make the best of it in camp with your friends and family.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ol okie who you hunting with? I went back a few pages but didn't see


----------



## Alchemy (Oct 10, 2011)

This war weather is no good! Looks like this weekend is going to be a bit cooler especially sunday morning, my season has been pretty un eventful so far.... Just waiting till a good front comes in to take of work and put some hours in!


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

I dread the day that I finally use a guide and they set me up with the wind at my back. I feel for you man!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

shaffer88 said:


> Ol okie who you hunting with? I went back a few pages but didn't see


Hickory Creek. They're a good outfit.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh yeah man! They have some dandies. Especially if a 160 and other shooters have been spotted and/or shot.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> Hickory Creek. They're a good outfit.


Maybe he knows you stink less then the rest of the crew and a marginal wind you can get away with lol


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Hickory Creek. They're a good outfit.


We hunted with IMB.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Northern creek county I'm starting to see smaller bucks cruising. Had a spike pushing a doe around Monday evening and just saw a small fork horn with his nose to the ground on a mission. I have yet to see anything decent from the stand or on camera


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

*Grunted in another buck*










Yesterday morning I grunted in a buck. It was too early to shoot him. Like 5 years too early but they are definitely responding to the grunt tube.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

spamking said:


> We hunted with IMB.


How far were your walks to your stands? Out of 14 trips, 7 have been at least a mile walk.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> How far were your walks to your stands? Out of 14 trips, 7 have been at least a mile walk.


Half mile or a little more at the most. There was one stand that may have been 3/4.

Nothing too bad.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Starting to heat up a little. Got blanked this morning but I like the location so I asked the guide to let me go back this evening. Got back in the stand as soon as the bottom dropped out. Rained for almost an hour. As soon as it stopped I had two bucks walk out. A 130 inch 8 and a 100 inch 8. The big one fed on off and the little one bedded down. 

Then a 12 inch spike came in and followed the young 8's scent trail to his bed and they sparred for 20 minutes before walking on off.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Liking the weather change the next few days, some colder mornings on the horizon. I'll be hunting the next 4 days or so on and off mornings and evenings. Hoping to see some more nice deer running around, thus far my season has basically extremely good in terms of shooter sightings.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> Starting to heat up a little. Got blanked this morning but I like the location so I asked the guide to let me go back this evening. Got back in the stand as soon as the bottom dropped out. Rained for almost an hour. As soon as it stopped I had two bucks walk out. A 130 inch 8 and a 100 inch 8. The big one fed on off and the little one bedded down.
> 
> Then a 12 inch spike came in and followed the young 8's scent trail to his bed and they sparred for 20 minutes before walking on off.



Do you know how hard it would have been for me to let that 130" 8 walk....


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

Tag


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

iccyman001 said:


> Do you know how hard it would have been for me to let that 130" 8 walk....


I have already proven to myself this season that I just can't let a 135" 8 walk. Jaw showed him at 5.5 though. So it was exactly the mature deer I was looking for!


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

fishfurlife said:


> I have already proven to myself this season that I just can't let a 135" 8 walk. Jaw showed him at 5.5 though. So it was exactly the mature deer I was looking for!


5.5 anything is a nice and mature animal. Congrats again.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Whelp finally got tree time this morning. Saw one shootable buck by my standards. Tho he was to far for a shot. Watched him just mill around for 20-30mins. Then two spikes came running from were he went so I guess he run them out.

All in all best day so far especially after being sick and unable to go for almost 2 weeks. Looking to hit it hard over the next 3 days!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

iccyman001 said:


> 5.5 anything is a nice and mature animal. Congrats again.


No kidding, scored mine right around there and can't imagine passing that deer.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Bucks where really on their feet this morning! A buddy passed a 130's 8pt this morning and I had a 160+ 10pt with split g2's at 45 yards but no shot.... Gonna be an awesome next 4 days with this high pressure


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> Do you know how hard it would have been for me to let that 130" 8 walk....


Well, it was apparently too hard for me this morning. Lol

Shot a buck that I'm hoping pushes 130 at first light. He looked massive on hoof. Definite shooter for me but not by the outfitter standards, I'm afraid.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Well, it was apparently too hard for me this morning. Lol
> 
> Shot a buck that I'm hoping pushes 130 at first light. He looked massive on hoof. Definite shooter for me but not by the outfitter standards, I'm afraid.


Congrats!

That's gonna be close.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

113.25. LOL

A major case of ground shrinkage. Learned a hard lesson.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> 113.25. LOL
> 
> A major case of ground shrinkage. Learned a hard lesson.


Doh!

I would've probably taken a shot at him too.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Feels good after a long week to be up a tree


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ol okie he looks bigger than the score definitely a shooter in my book


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats man!! Great job man! What part of KS again? I would be pretty curious to know what that deer aged as well. I bet the outfitter may be happy in the end that you might have stabbed a mature deer!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

fishfurlife said:


> Congrats man!! Great job man! What part of KS again? I would be pretty curious to know what that deer aged as well. I bet the outfitter may be happy in the end that you might have stabbed a mature deer!


I shot him at 6:45 in the morning. Sunrise was at 6:54. He was making a scrape at 17 yards. He ran less than 80 yards. 

Had two nice bucks(one would easily outscore the one I shot) come by and posture up. The biggest made two scrapes and walked off. 

Ended up seeing 6 bucks total. 

Highly recommend Hickory Creek Outfitters in Kansas. All it took was a wind change and dropping temps and the bucks went crazy.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> I shot him at 6:45 in the morning. Sunrise was at 6:54. He was making a scrape at 17 yards. He ran less than 80 yards.
> 
> Had two nice bucks(one would easily outscore the one I shot) come by and posture up. The biggest made two scrapes and walked off.
> 
> ...


When did Kansas switch to drawing tags?

The two times I hunted you could purchase over the counter.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

spamking said:


> When did Kansas switch to drawing tags?
> 
> The two times I hunted you could purchase over the counter.


Been that way for a while now.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

fishfurlife said:


> Been that way for a while now.


I hunted up there last in 2012 or 2013 OTC.

Well, bought online without a draw.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

fishfurlife said:


> Been that way for a while now.


I believe you can still buy over the counter left over tags after draw for the zone you plan to hunt in.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> I believe you can still buy over the counter left over tags after draw for the zone you plan to hunt in.


Maybe that's what I did. I'm getting old and forgetful.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats Ol Okie!!!!
Did they make you go to the ATM?



I am Oklahoma bound. These next 2 weeks will be good!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Got a pass from the wife for in morning. Question now is to hunt my ridge stand that's been productive in mornings catching cruisers in previous years. 
Or go back to the scrape line stand that was getting going last week (8 scrapes within 50 yrds of stand).


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

iccyman001 said:


> Congrats Ol Okie!!!!
> Did they make you go to the ATM?
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet. I'm hoping that since the buck was mature they might give me a pass. I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Had some good activity tonight. Ran a couple deer off my feeder when I walked in at 4:00. About 4:25 I had 2 does come in with a 5 point following closely. 2 more does came in and the 5 point chased them all around so I never got a shot. They walked off and had a funky 7 point cruise by and came in after I grunted. He hung out for a bit until a pig came in and ran him off. I was getting ready to smoke the porker when my feeder went off and scared her away. Headed back in the morning


----------



## dreamssn_xforce (Nov 25, 2009)

First time in the stand all year this morning, matter of fact first time back in the stand in three years. Coaching and little ones have had priority the last few years. Irregardless of what happens today it is just nice to be back up in a tree.


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lots of activity this morning. Seen 3 bucks. 2 I've never seen before. Posturing and two making different scrapes at the same time within 40 yards.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Arbuckle area. Just had a young six tailing two does grunting. Didn't care about me grunting...at all. Come on boys!!!


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just yotes for me . Never would come in to shoot , but hung around probably why I any seen nothing


----------



## dreamssn_xforce (Nov 25, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/144978468
Really contemplated taking this guy. On the small side and looks young but would have only been my second bow buck ever and my first bow kill in three years.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

had a doe cross the fence about 15yds from me before daylight this morning within 10 minutes five bucks had crossed at same place and followed same trail, 1 was a def shooter but still to dark for a shot, had a big ole 6 follow same trail about a hour later, he,s a new deer never seen him before,,, he was tempting,,, some does are def coming in to heat. good luck to everyone


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

My daughter is playing in the turkey shootout soccer tourney in Edmond this weekend. Y'all save some deer for me. Maybe I'll get to have a deer shootout next week.

[emoji6]


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

ol'okie said:


> 113.25. LOL
> 
> A major case of ground shrinkage. Learned a hard lesson.


Good buck hope that hard lesson doesn't cost ya


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

Bucks starting to be more active up here. Had two mature Bucks fighting at 120 yards. Pretty cool sight.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

tc2506 said:


> had a doe cross the fence about 15yds from me before daylight this morning within 10 minutes five bucks had crossed at same place and followed same trail, 1 was a def shooter but still to dark for a shot, had a big ole 6 follow same trail about a hour later, he,s a new deer never seen him before,,, he was tempting,,, some does are def coming in to heat. good luck to everyone



I agree, saw a 2 year looking hard for one ..The rut is getting started I think .. next week -or next weekend should be real good..


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been watching young bucks chase hard for about a week now


----------



## jadkins223 (Aug 23, 2012)

Was in the process of moving my stand this morning and had two shooters run a doe hard by my tree. Bow was on the ground naturally lol out in wagoner


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

My wife saw nothing last night, one young buck and a doe this morning (not together). Last night I had 3 does and 2 yearling fawns at last light, This morning saw 3 young bucks and a 130" 10 point that I gave a pass to. 1 doe about an hour later. No sure signs that it's on North and East of Jay, OK. This coming week and next weekend is my prediction.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nada this morning while on stand. Couple 2 year olds messing around with each other when I came through the gate and crossed paths with a lone doe while pulling camera cards. Couple shots on the cameras have younger bucks looking and nosing does. No shooters showing in daylight hours yet


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

If I could get just one of the three I been getting on camera at night to slip in here IL be happy this afternoon . They obviously don't know I'm only here to dark lol


----------



## dreamssn_xforce (Nov 25, 2009)

Just one deer all day so far. Hoping things will pick up but I don't know with all this wind.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Good luck guys. Hopefully things pick up next week.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hopefully brother and daddy on there way in now from GA . Then we headed to woodward . Hopefully big bucks will go down next week


----------



## jtg88 (Nov 18, 2008)

Myself and two friends are headed just north of Tulsa on Wednesday for a week of hunting. I hope we timed it right.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Saw three bucks cruising before 7:00 this morning. One shooter but he didn't get close enough for a shot. 

Have yet to see some chasing. I have to work Monday but then I'm off the rest of the week. Hope to see some rutting action then.


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

Saw a nice 10 chasing a doe this morning


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

jtg88 said:


> Myself and two friends are headed just north of Tulsa on Wednesday for a week of hunting. I hope we timed it right.


Middle of coming week to this coming weekend should GREAT! Hopefully we'll get a cold front with some lows in the 20's and highs in the 40's instead of 60's.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Just seen a 2.5 year old 8 pt on trail of doe I assume he didn't want to lose. Stood right in the middle of the road with nose to pavement while we pulled up. Got within 20 ft or so before he looked up and walked to side of road and just stood there waiting for us to go by, lol. THEY starting to not think with their heads out there boys


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Saw a small 8 and then a monster 8 about 5 o'clock this evening they seemed to be searching.w


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

Sweet November.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Awesome buck Dalton!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

DaltonMcFarland said:


> Sweet November.
> View attachment 3190897


Congrats


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

..Dang that is a nice buck ..went out this morning did see any thing.. Going to be windy next few days.I am still thinking end of week weekend still should be good..


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

That is a cool pic Dalton! Congrats on the buck!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> Well, it was apparently too hard for me this morning. Lol
> 
> Shot a buck that I'm hoping pushes 130 at first light. He looked massive on hoof. Definite shooter for me but not by the outfitter standards, I'm afraid.


Congrats Ole' Okie. that ole' buck had a good size body on him!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Buckhavoc said:


> Congrats Ole' Okie. that ole' buck had a good size body on him!


Easily the biggest bodied deer I've seen from stand.

A very memorable hunt. We're already planning on booking another hunt with Hickory Creek Outfitters. Class act in my book. Out of 4 hunters, our guide had 3 kills. And the fourth guy was my buddy and he had opportunities but just couldn't get the right shot.

Starting 6 days straight of nothing but bowhunting in the morning. Hope to get at least one Oklahoma buck tag filled before my vacation is up.


----------



## jvue (Sep 29, 2011)

What's your opinion, will Wednesday's morning storm get them moving in the afternoon or too winding?


----------



## DParenti547 (Sep 29, 2015)

Wednesday probably won't be very good. Definitely going to be really windy, at least around Ponca City where I'm hunting. Thursday will be better, and conditions for the rest of the weekend should be great.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Going to give it a try Wednesday morning and then set up a ground blind that afternoon.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

Anyone seeing any chasing yet?


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nada so far this morning. Winds up quite a bit out this way. Gonna give it another hour or so then use the wind to my advantage and see if I can sneak up on one taking a nap down in one of the bottoms


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

If you have the time to hunt then I say go for it... Like hunters always say " you cant kill'em sitting at home". Good Luck and you let the rest of us know what we missed on Wednesday!


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Come on Thursday


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Chasing is definitely going on in my neck of the woods. I saw four bucks on two does Saturday and couldn't get the one that I wanted to take a better look at to stop as he chased a doe 15 yards from the stand.

Question for my Oklahoma Bowhunters: 

Guys/Gals: I have tried rattling throughout my hunting life. Haven't had any success with it here in Oklahoma. I understand that there is success in it here in our state, but how? To clarify, I understand the process as I think that I am an educated hunter that has numerous good bucks killed with my bow. Do you guys have success with it? And if this is the wrong forum I do apologize in advance I would just like to simplify to the research criteria to my fellow Oklahomans.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Duckman89 said:


> Come on Thursday


Yep. After looking at the forecast more closely I might just wait and give Wednesday afternoon a try in instead of tomorrow morning.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Only had this one group come by for a visit this morning. Midday maybe where it's at though. Seen two 120+" deer cruising fields along 412 on the drive home. Both out in wide open btw 11:20-45


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Buckhavoc said:


> Chasing is definitely going on in my neck of the woods. I saw four bucks on two does Saturday and couldn't get the one that I wanted to take a better look at to stop as he chased a doe 15 yards from the stand.
> 
> Question for my Oklahoma Bowhunters:
> 
> Guys/Gals: I have tried rattling throughout my hunting life. Haven't had any success with it here in Oklahoma. I understand that there is success in it here in our state, but how? To clarify, I understand the process as I think that I am an educated hunter that has numerous good bucks killed with my bow. Do you guys have success with it? And if this is the wrong forum I do apologize in advance I would just like to simplify to the research criteria to my fellow Oklahomans.


I've blind rattled a few mature deer in, and a whole lot of young deer. I'd say about 1/4 times i've blind rattled something has came in within the next 15 minutes, i'm assuming to see what was going on. All that said i've changed my tune a bit on rattling, and unless I have a setup where the deer can't get behind me i'm not blind rattling, only rattling if I see a deer direct upwind and out of range or not responding to a grunt call. Even with some sort of land feature behind preventing the deer from circling i've often had rattled in bucks skirt me at 50-60 yards looking for the fight, not running to the bottom of my tree like they seem to do on TV, guess I need to bring the decoy more often. If you hunt an area with a high hunter density you probably won't have much luck, most of my luck has came in remote areas of my folks property where the rest of the family is too lazy to hunt.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Seeing smaller bucks trailing does, but the big boys havent show any interest so far. Hoping that changes soon.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Buckhavoc said:


> Chasing is definitely going on in my neck of the woods. I saw four bucks on two does Saturday and couldn't get the one that I wanted to take a better look at to stop as he chased a doe 15 yards from the stand.
> 
> Question for my Oklahoma Bowhunters:
> 
> Guys/Gals: I have tried rattling throughout my hunting life. Haven't had any success with it here in Oklahoma. I understand that there is success in it here in our state, but how? To clarify, I understand the process as I think that I am an educated hunter that has numerous good bucks killed with my bow. Do you guys have success with it? And if this is the wrong forum I do apologize in advance I would just like to simplify to the research criteria to my fellow Oklahomans.


Alot of it can depend on your buck to doe ratio, if you have a lot more doe's than bucks the bucks don't have a reason to be real competitive... I rattled in a 160+ Friday morning and have seen him 3 out of the last 5 mornings, yesterday morning her walked right past my other stand following a doe, now I'm just waiting in the right wind to get back in there


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well anyone out playing rodeo clown in tree this morning?


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

The last three mornings driving to work I have seen a huge increase in deer (Cotton/Comanche County). Saw 4 bucks this morning. One with his nose on the ground trotting across a wide open wheat field and the others were with does. They werent big guys but it is picking up! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## mmcan (Oct 13, 2013)

We have been using this windy windy day to check on stands, refill feeders (they are rarely eating corn, however, with so many acorns near us), and hope to hunt all day tomorrow. Have only seen one big buck chase 1 doe, but have had very little day time activity this week.

But no way in Hell would I be riding a tree today. Even checking the stands and staying on the ladder or steps is nerve racking for me.



hunter0717 said:


> Well anyone out playing rodeo clown in tree this morning?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm in a blind down in a little draw. The wind isn't quite as bad. Hopefully it'll calm down and the deer will be moving right before dark.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Saw 9 deer this morning, 7 does and 2 small bucks dogging them in Nowata County. All were real early headed back to bed...


----------



## oklahoma archer (Nov 23, 2012)

I was able to get out yesterday and saw a good shooter buck and a small spike running a doe all over a large field and the woods around me.. They were chasing very hard but never came within range. Fun to watch though.. So some are chasing in Bryan Co. at least.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Saw a couple of does this evening.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Had two bucks chasing does this morning. Shot a nice 8 point at 8:00 but hit shoulder and only got an inch of penetration. The broad head broke off and I watched the buck walk off. 

Went this afternoon and sat through an hour of rain only to be skunked. 

Hoping the morning and the cold weather gets them up in their feet.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Holy Smokes it was windy this afternoon I had acorns hitting me in the head.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

ol'okie said:


> Had two bucks chasing does this morning. Shot a nice 8 point at 8:00 but hit shoulder and only got an inch of penetration. The broad head broke off and I watched the buck walk off.
> 
> Went this afternoon and sat through an hour of rain only to be skunked.
> 
> Hoping the morning and the cold weather gets them up in their feet.


Sorry to hear you did not recover the buck. Curious though as to what your set up is (bow, draw weight & length, and broadhead). Only an inch of penetration does not even get to the shaft.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Adamsdjr said:


> Sorry to hear you did not recover the buck. Curious though as to what your set up is (bow, draw weight & length, and broadhead). Only an inch of penetration does not even get to the shaft.


It got a quarter inch on the shaft. I shoot a Creed at 65 lbs 30 inch draw with a hypodermic. I know from experience of you hit the joint your arrow isn't going anywhere. I normally don't aim there but with him walking, I figured I'd lead just a tad. Better than a gut shot.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Saw two bucks out n bout this morning headed to work! Sure wish I could be there in the Stand this morning or ALLDAY


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

7 does and 3 bucks so far this morning. 2 of the bucks were decent but I didn't get a very good look, they were within 40 yards but moving through thicker stuff.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

cwschwark said:


> 7 does and 3 bucks so far this morning. 2 of the bucks were decent but I didn't get a very good look, they were within 40 yards but moving through thicker stuff.


Two bucks and three does so far here. One shooter buck snuck in on me and never offered a shot.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Saw 6 does with one smaller buck following one of the does. Then my stand broke and my hunters safety harness paid for itself and saved my bacon. 

Banged my hand and jammed some fingers, but nothing major.

Fixed the stand and stayed up there for another couple of hours.

Next sit in the thing I'm bringing some extra straps.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Getting ready to head out for afternoon. Got two stands to choose from that I'm thinking of sitting.

One stand a proven shooter producer over the years but has had minimal traffic by it lately.

Other is a post rut hang from last season that has been covered up with lil bucks and does on camera all hours over past week.

Where would yall sit??


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Damn. That'll wake you up! I've see another doe with 2 small bucks following her casually.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

spamking said:


> Saw 6 does with one smaller buck following one of the does. Then my stand broke and my hunters safety harness paid for itself and saved my bacon.
> 
> Banged my hand and jammed some fingers, but nothing major.
> 
> ...


That's a close one, good thing you had that on!!! And good job getting back on the horse (in the stand)


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I hunted a small tract in east Norman this a.m. Grunted blindly and had 3 small bucks come looking. It was so good that two of them came back looking again 30 minutes after their first visits. Heard some crashing/chasing and some real deer grunting too. All action was before 9;30

My brother was in NE Stephens Co and he can called in 6 different bucks. No shooters. Also before 9;30

Another buddy had his doe decoy out outside of Medford and he had a really nice 8 come to it like a puppy on a leash. 5 yds and he gave it a pass.

It is time to be in the woods as much as you can. It first hot doe is going to get dogged to death by all the whorny suitors. 

Back in a tree at 3 for me.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

cwschwark said:


> Damn. That'll wake you up! I've see another doe with 2 small bucks following her casually.


Yep. Was not expecting that at all.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

legion_archery said:


> That's a close one, good thing you had that on!!! And good job getting back on the horse (in the stand)


I almost went to the truck because three does were blowing and going crazy. It's like they were laughing at me hanging from the tree.   

I'm eating some lunch and will be sitting in my blind this evening.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Hoping to get out the next 3 mornings. Usually about this time I struggle with buck or bucks on a single doe, and that doe not going past my stand with no luck steering him away from her. Maybe this will be the year i'm right place right time on a hot doe.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Had this little guy come into a bleat call a few minutes ago.


----------



## OK Cowboy (Jul 16, 2015)

Western Oklahoma was invaded by hogs. My 10 year old son and myself were surrounded by them on Saturday afternoon when we got out of the truck and taking our bows out of the cases. I plugged one within 15 yards of the truck. I estimated we were surrounded by 200 hogs after we set up the blind. They were as close as 5 yards in the brush and tall grass. After a group we could see ran off a nice buck at 25 yards, I offered to let my son take a shot. He was nervous after drawing and had me shoot the one that was chasing the deer. She ran about 20 yards, and we recovered her the following morning. I didn't want to risk going after possibly wounded hogs in the dark.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

First set in Woodward . Brother and dads been in from Georgia all week up here .done seen one doe on the wheat so will see what happens .


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

OK Cowboy said:


> Western Oklahoma was invaded by hogs. My 10 year old son and myself were surrounded by them on Saturday afternoon when we got out of the truck and taking our bows out of the cases. I plugged one within 15 yards of the truck. I estimated we were surrounded by 200 hogs after we set up the blind. They were as close as 5 yards in the brush and tall grass. After a group we could see ran off a nice buck at 25 yards, I offered to let my son take a shot. He was nervous after drawing and had me shoot the one that was chasing the deer. She ran about 20 yards, and we recovered her the following morning. I didn't want to risk going after possibly wounded hogs in the dark.


What part? My brother lives in Weatherford and his in laws have land in Leedey.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

One potential shooter skirted by this evening around 4:15. Really didn't give me good enough of a look to tell. Other then that not much stirring this eve.

Checked camera at that stand and did have a shooter there this morning at 7:42!!!!  Maybe he'll play same game tomorrow when I can be out in morning.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

guess I musta spilled some code blue on the wifes car Tuesday


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

tc2506 said:


> guess I musta spilled some code blue on the wifes car Tuesday
> View attachment 3216777


Whoops.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ouch!

Sitting in a tree with me camera. Hoping to at least see a deer!


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

In stand now that shooter was at yesterday morning. Have an ok wind at moment but forecast shows completely wrong by 9. Debating on whether to just stay put here or plan a mid morning stand switch with wind direction


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Sitting in a tree with me camera. Hoping to at least see a deer!


Same here, well in a blind and minus the camera.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Haven't had much movement before 8 here lately. Looks like nothing's changed. 

Wind out of SSE here. Should be NNE. Once it picks up I'm sure it will switch but neither hurts me.


----------



## dreamssn_xforce (Nov 25, 2009)

Nothing in SE Ok so far this morning. Hoping things pick up. Days off are few and far between.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, I have sat on the stand three nights this week and have only seen the same 5 does and 3 fawns every night, like clockwork. No bucks! However, this weekend looks to be great mostly bc the rifle hunters to the south of me will show up, drive their atv's around and scout for sign all while smoking cigs, being loud and generally spooking every deer in the woods! God bless those rifle hunters, please also make sure to "doctor" every scrape, hang whatever $20 lure you bought at bass pro or cabelas and last but not least hang your new stand. LOL! Good luck to all y'all, hopefully these cooler temps get them up on their feet during the day!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Winds supposed to stay out of the south for the next two-three days.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Was out this morning. Saw a doe and two fawns together, a fawn by herself and a buck alone. Didn't get a great look at the bucks rack but confident is was a 2.5 or 3.5 at best.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Haven't seen a blasted thing. I was sure I'd see something at this spot this morning.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

At 10:00 on the nose a shooter eight point ran a doe past. Never checked up.


----------



## OK Cowboy (Jul 16, 2015)

spamking said:


> What part? My brother lives in Weatherford and his in laws have land in Leedey.


South of Hinton anywhere within 2 miles of Sugar Creek.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

OK Cowboy said:


> South of Hinton anywhere within 2 miles of Sugar Creek.


Gotcha. Kill em all.


----------



## OK Cowboy (Jul 16, 2015)

spamking said:


> Gotcha. Kill em all.


You could go from I40 all the way to Anadarko along Sugar Creek.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Had five does, a button buck and a small 8 running around from 315 to a little but ago.

The 8 was grunting like crazy. Watched him make a rub and scrape before trailing after two of the does.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Stuff is stirring just at first light and late morning in Adair Co.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Saw another buck after a doe right about sundown. Nothing got close enough for shot, except for the button buck.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Took my son bowhunting and we saw two nice bucks chasing a doe. Also had 12 turkeys file by right before dark.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Had a shooter walk by at about 30 yards around 10 this morning.

This wind isn't making tracking him easy. I followed blood until I went cross eyed and couldn't see anymore. Marked my spot and went to the truck to call in back up.

Hopefully we find him shortly.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hope you find him spam. 

Got blanked this morning.


----------



## Alphashooter (Aug 22, 2010)

Good luck on finding him.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Could be wrong but in that pic the blood looks like there is food mixed in with it ..That would mean a gut shot ..best of luck to you,,,

I seen and shot at A good buck this morning .Missed. After the shot I saw a limb moving ..I really wanted to cry ,But, we know grow men don't cry most of the time..


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ftshooter said:


> Could be wrong but in that pic the blood looks like there is food mixed in with it ..That would mean a gut shot ..best of luck to you,,,
> 
> I seen and shot at A good buck this morning .Missed. After the shot I saw a limb moving ..I really wanted to cry ,But, we know grow men don't cry most of the time..


I found better spots with more blood, but still haven't found him. Lost the blood trail like he was headed to a creek crossing.

Found the arrow.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hope you find your deer spamking. 

I'm sitting in a tiny tree and the wind is blowing like crazy. Just hung this new stand in my favorite spot for the south wind this evening and found why deer seem to be travelling different through this area. I haven't been able to figure it out until I hung this new stand and about 120yds away I can see a ground blind. 

Had a feeling there was someone else hunting close by but now I know. Gotta hand it to them though. I thought I was the only one willing to walk this far in


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Haven't found him yet. Going to look a while longer on the other side of the creek. Hoping he crossed it and bedded down some where over here.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

arrow looks like a gut shot for sure. Not trying to be a jerk. I would wait as long as possible, you sure dont want to push that deer. u want him to bed and die. Hope you find him.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

jeffreyhu said:


> arrow looks like a gut shot for sure. Not trying to be a jerk. I would wait as long as possible, you sure dont want to push that deer. u want him to bed and die. Hope you find him.


No worries. I think we've decided to call it good.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Didn't find him this evening.  

Guess we will see what tomorrow brings.

Hopefully he bedded down some where on my brothers place and we will find him tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Had a shooter run directly under my stand this morning. Couldn't get him stopped.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

OkieGrant said:


> Had a shooter run directly under my stand this morning. Couldn't get him stopped.


Dangit. At least you're seeing them close.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

I would look in the thick stuff tomorrow. Then I would watch for crows, and buzzards. At least you would get the rack. I shaved a good 8 low a couple of days ago. It sucks. Im pretty sure mine is still walking...


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

jeffreyhu said:


> I would look in the thick stuff tomorrow. Then I would watch for crows, and buzzards. At least you would get the rack. I shaved a good 8 low a couple of days ago. It sucks. Im pretty sure mine is still walking...


That's the plan. Stinks to lose the meat, but it would be nice to get the rack.

I'm pretty sure he'll be dead by morning. I saw several spots of heavy, bright red blood right before it just stopped.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

spamking said:


> That's the plan. Stinks to lose the meat, but it would be nice to get the rack.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he'll be dead by morning. I saw several spots of heavy, bright red blood right before it just stopped.


The only deer i ever shot with that much blood that I didnt find I hit too far forward in the brisket. When I started tracking him up hill I knew he wasnt going to die. I had him back on camera a few days later and could see the wound. He healed up fine. He bled like a stuck pig, I kept thinking he had to run out of blood soon...


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

jeffreyhu said:


> The only deer i ever shot with that much blood that I didnt find I hit too far forward in the brisket. When I started tracking him up hill I knew he wasnt going to die. I had him back on camera a few days later and could see the wound. He healed up fine. He bled like a stuck pig, I kept thinking he had to run out of blood soon...


Man. He was still on flat ground when we lost the blood trail.

I hope we find him. [emoji15]


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

I shot one two years ago and cut him across the chest right behind his front legs. Deer bled like crazy for first 200 yards then layed up and made a spot of blood, did that again and again and again. Never recovered him but we called off the search when we had tracked through and entire mile section and he made it to section line road and walked right down the middle for 200 yards middle of the day then jumped a 10 ft embankment to get up to other side.

It sucked not finding him dead but I learned some invaluable lessons on that track job. PATIENCE while trailing being main one. Took us 6 hours tracking pen head size spots at times to get through to other road.

Good luck Spam. Hopefully he laid up and done for.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> I shot one two years ago and cut him across the chest right behind his front legs. Deer bled like crazy for first 200 yards then layed up and made a spot of blood, did that again and again and again. Never recovered him but we called off the search when we had tracked through and entire mile section and he made it to section line road and walked right down the middle for 200 yards middle of the day then jumped a 10 ft embankment to get up to other side.
> 
> It sucked not finding him dead but I learned some invaluable lessons on that track job. PATIENCE while trailing being main one. Took us 6 hours tracking pen head size spots at times to get through to other road.
> 
> Good luck Spam. Hopefully he laid up and done for.


Thanks.

Wow. This wind didn't help at all. Now I'm not so sure that we will find him.

Nothing I can do about it now.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Yep,, I been there as well ..Just to let you know...your not alone...I hope you find him in the morning ,,


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good luck spamking.


Good luck to everyone out hunting. I am getting closer daily to putting down some good bucks...


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Not sure about OK's rules, but can you use tracking dogs?


I have seem them recover many of deer.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> Not sure about OK's rules, but can you use tracking dogs?
> 
> 
> I have seem them recover many of deer.


I don't know for sure myself


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

spamking said:


> I don't know for sure myself



Mind be worth looking into.
They can do some fantastic things.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

iccyman001 said:


> Mind be worth looking into.
> They can do some fantastic things.


General consensus has been that it is legal as long as there are no weapons present within the group searching. Tracking with dog they say is legal, add weapon they call it hunting.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

It is a beautiful morning in southeast Oklahoma !!!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

First try using tapatalk.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Buckhavoc said:


> It is a beautiful morning in southeast Oklahoma !!!!


In our little part of SE Ok it seems like the rut may have already happened. A week and a half ago we saw lots of single does with mature bucks following. Now does are back together in groups and only the occasional little buck pestering them.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

I understand what you're saying... I saw the same thing last weekend with younger bucks chasing singled out does. This weekend seems a little calmer. I had three mature does come in last night. Thought a buck might be trailing but never saw him. My trail cam has groups of does on it from last week and only one mature buck cruising with them. Rut is on the only question for me is... Am i in the right place this of morning?


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm running into the same thing as everyone else.


Groups of does and bucks seem to be doing their own things. 
I've only seen one buck with his head down power housing towards something.... hot doe I am sure.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

iccyman001 said:


> I'm running into the same thing as everyone else.
> 
> 
> Groups of does and bucks seem to be doing their own things.
> I've only seen one buck with his head down power housing towards something.... hot doe I am sure.


Ya the bucks up here haven't been trying very hard, probably gonna be a slow rut because the deer numbers are so low... I've seen almost the same amount of bucks as doe's. I had a group of 8 doe's come by me the other day and not a buck around (never seen a group that large before) hopefully it picks up


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Adamsdjr said:


> In our little part of SE Ok it seems like the rut may have already happened. A week and a half ago we saw lots of single does with mature bucks following. Now does are back together in groups and only the occasional little buck pestering them.


In my part of SE Oklahoma, I saw chasing every day this week up until Saturday. I haven't seen a deer since Friday afternoon. 

Watched at least seven different bucks chasing does but now it's like a switch was turned off. 

Getting ready to go out this evening for one last try and then it's back to work next week.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Had a lot of deer moving in creek county this morning. Had a doe come by at ten yards with nothing behind her.

I text the wife a picture of it and asked why I didn't shoot it. She's been on me for a couple weeks about getting some meat so I told her I'd take the next one that came by. 

20 min later had a spike come by and gave me a ten yard shot and I took it. About a min later a fork horn came through on the same trail. I started to get down to get the spike and had a doe bust me. Then jumped another small buck dragging him out. Another guy that was hunting nearby shot a small 8. 

I really didn't want to take the spike but at least the old lady got some deer meat and now I can focus on going after the big one I've seen running around. 

If your not in the woods right now you should be. Hearing that the big ones are starting to look for does but have only seen a bunch of little guys harassing them


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

I never really seen any bucks dogging does or actively on a trail while hunting last week. Been back to work past few days and have to work tomorrow then off rest of week.

This is all stillwater/perry area.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

I hunt inside okc city limits I seen one buck pushing a doe and a three point cruising for does end of October no rubs or scrapes . Went to woodward this week rubs and scrapes small bucks chasing and cruising this weekend . Couple of shooters cruising last two days . Just got back in hopeful things are picking up on my place . Got some nice ones on camera I pray the good Lord bless me with this week


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I got bagged by a good 9 point while trying to stand up to pee. 

My chair made a little noise. 
He was 40 yards away and was about to come up a lane that would have put him 20 yards broadside. 


Darn chair! Darn bladder!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

I had a decent buck chasing a doe last Saturday evening @ 4:30. She had her tongue hanging half way out of her head and was paying any attention to me.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

spamking said:


> Dangit. At least you're seeing them close.


No kidding! Starting to really figure out the property I hunt on after 6 years of work and scouting. Have been out 10 times this year, 5 times had shooters within 80 yards times (all different deer). This is the one I saw saturday morning close enough to drop an acorn on him, I think he may be 3.5 but wow in person he looked spectacular, don't think I could have passed if I could have got him to stop. He's a traveler the first pictures I got of him were a mile and a half from where I had him Saturday. 








Also did some speed scouting and put up out climber in a new spot, ran into this rub and about 6 others in an area I expected might be pretty good. Tree was about 6" in diameter and rub is around waist high.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

spamking pm backnwhack he hangs out in crossbow section he,s from Duncan and trains deer tracking dogs, he,s a hecka nice guy, good luck. I gotta sleep loss pic on trail cam over the weekend. I cant even think straight now


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

tc2506 said:


> spamking pm backnwhack he hangs out in crossbow section he,s from Duncan and trains deer tracking dogs, he,s a hecka nice guy, good luck. I gotta sleep loss pic on trail cam over the weekend. I cant even think straight now
> View attachment 3232865
> 
> View attachment 3232873


Thanks. That's good to know for the future.

Didn't find him yesterday do he's either healing up or the carcass hasn't been discovered yet.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Man, I hunted in SE Oklahoma all last week... I have to say, the activity was really, really low. We have an insane amount of acorns this year... They're literally every where... And with the temps being as high as they were we're thinking both of these make for a horrible combination... It's too warm so they move at night and any movement they do make for food, is very little because they don't have to go far. I just don't get it... We did see some good bucks and even one was killed on our property... But outside of those few spottings and one kill, that activity was extremely low. Oh well, I'll just have to keep on it. Headed back on Thursday night to hunt Friday and throughout the weekend.


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

Anybody else in northwest Oklahoma?


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

On Saturday I got some video of a bobcat at 50 yards on my phone. Picture or vid isn't great but figured i'd post. Had it been December 1 maybe i'd have a nice bobcat mount.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

DaltonMcFarland said:


> Anybody else in northwest Oklahoma?


I'm in Woodward.


----------



## backnwhack (Jan 1, 2013)

tc2506 said:


> spamking pm backnwhack he hangs out in crossbow section he,s from Duncan and trains deer tracking dogs, he,s a hecka nice guy, good luck.


spamking, and any of you other okies, if you will pm me your address, I will send you a card.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hoping the weather man has time line right. Showing rain to push out of the perry area around 5 am tomorrow. [emoji106]


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Headed out. Rolling the dice that the stuff coming up out of OKC breaks apart as it moves north....


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Be thurs or Friday before I get to hunt cause of work /priorities . I'm just about shaking to get in the tree . After taking off and hunting most of last week . I'm having withdrawals . Ready to get back to my property for the first time in weeks and hopefully connect with a shooter


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

2 does, one with a yearling with her and little spike so far this morning


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

DaltonMcFarland said:


> Anybody else in northwest Oklahoma?


I'm in Ellis County and the hunting has been horrible, I think the wind and warm weather has a lot to do with it


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

I was able to take this public land buck on November 7th on my first sit of the year. I hung the stand at noon and shot him at 2:45. 42 yard shot through the aorta. He made it about 50 yards.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

In Stephens Co this afternoon. First a little background. On Nov I grunted in a 6.5 yr old 132" buck. Then my brother hunted this spot on Thursday, 11-12. He canned called up 7 different bucks and saw 0 does. Three of us hunted the same property on Saturday morning, 11-14. I saw nothing, My brother saw three single does-one had a spike tailing her and our buddy saw a mom and two and a mom and one. 

So we were baffled as to what was going on. 

Today I sat down at 3 and at 3:15 a 1.5 yr old buck with a broken off left main beam shows up sniffing along. Nothing else until my walk back to the 4 wheeler. There 75 yds from it in an open low spot is a nice mature buck paired up with a mature doe. He has his left right antler missing. Any way, she is grazing along and tolerating him. He is not approaching her, just stay 20' from here as she moves along. I stood still in the nearly dark watching them through my binocs. She bedded down. I had to Coyote call several times and run along the ground to get rid of them so I could get to my 4 wheeler. 

So, were are thinking some does came in around the 12-13th and our mature bucks got paired up with them. But the other day the 3 mature does with no bucks seems to tell us that it is not the thick of the rut yet.

Just passing along information.....................

John


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

okbowman said:


> I was able to take this public land buck on November 7th on my first sit of the year. I hung the stand at noon and shot him at 2:45. 42 yard shot through the aorta. He made it about 50 yards.


Congrats!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Joining in on this thread I just moved to Tulsa.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

tag... not sure how I missed this thread.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nothing else came by me this morning, didn't get out this evening. I've still to yet see any actual chasing/trailing anything from the stand. With does still with yearlings and grouped up I'm not sure if they just haven't come in or none have. 

I got this set of photos off a camera today and as you can see he was clearly curious to who was bedded up there. (Yearling)









Then it also appears I continue to be plagued by having to work or in wrong stand at wrong times so far this season. I'd like a better look at this guy from tree to make decision on age. He's 18 yards broadside to the stand in that photo.[emoji17]


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Welcome to Oklahoma, cdpkook. After living in Az, hope you enjoy it here. Don't mind the high humidity, pollen, tornadoes and such, you'll get used to it! The hunting and fishing is not bad tho.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

GoDoe said:


> In Stephens Co this afternoon. First a little background. On Nov I grunted in a 6.5 yr old 132" buck. Then my brother hunted this spot on Thursday, 11-12. He canned called up 7 different bucks and saw 0 does. Three of us hunted the same property on Saturday morning, 11-14. I saw nothing, My brother saw three single does-one had a spike tailing her and our buddy saw a mom and two and a mom and one.
> 
> So we were baffled as to what was going on.
> 
> ...


I'm on the same page down here. I saw my last chasing on the 13th. After that, activity plummeted. Still haven't checked my cameras though to confirm.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

okbowman said:


> I was able to take this public land buck on November 7th on my first sit of the year. I hung the stand at noon and shot him at 2:45. 42 yard shot through the aorta. He made it about 50 yards.


Congrats!


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> I'm on the same page down here. I saw my last chasing on the 13th. After that, activity plummeted. Still haven't checked my cameras though to confirm.


same here its like a switch turned off after the 13th


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Joining in on this thread I just moved to Tulsa.


I'm sorry! LOL just kidding. I live in Jenks which is just South of Tulsa. We have good hunting here but this year things have been slow. Hoping it makes for a great December though.


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

Saw a 4pt chasing a doe this morning


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Had 2 shooters chase does by me this morn, just a touch out of range. I was in some thick stuff. Ended up seeing 8 does, last 3 didn't have a buck in tow so I killed the big one. After shooting the doe had a lone 3.5 year old 8pt come through looking and went over and checked out the dead doe, he was all broke up. Seems like the last 5 years of taking a few more does than bucks has helped the ratio.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Saw six point come sniffing though this morning at 9:00 am ...So, it is still going some what .. S. Pottowatomie Co.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Is it going or starting ? Seems like it never really got going to me , it's been a strange year


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

They are going to let loose on Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah without a doubt sat may be best weather hunting day so far this year


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Duckman89 said:


> Is it going or starting ? Seems like it never really got going to me , it's been a strange year


This is kinda were I'm at. I seen my first actual chasing of the year this morning while on stand. This lil fella followed a drag line by me and then 35-40 minutes later him and another lil 4 pt harassed a doe back and forth for around 10 minutes. I pulled cards and have 10 new bucks in last 4 days in one location so I'm hoping they just now moving around starting to search out the does.


----------



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

Can any of you guys offer any advice on public land in northern OK? Looking to make a trip up for 2016 in Novemeber, how is the pressure on the WMAs between gun seasons? Especially looking at Kaw WMA bad idea? What is realistic expectations? Will I be able to find plenty of huntable trees or is it more ground blind country? Good luck everyone


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Kaw will be loaded with huntable trees. Decent WMA. Put some work in, do some homework and I bet you stumble onto more than just a year and a half old deer.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I've thought about running up to kaw myself. I've never deer hunted it but I've done quite a bit of coyote hunting up there. Like fish said finding trees won't be a problem and I always see plenty of deer when I'm up there.

If you are interested in getting on some deer on public ground shoot me a PM. I could point you in the right direction on some ground right by me in creek county. Some of the best hunting I have personally experienced has been on public land around here. I've spent plenty of money on leases and still find myself more excited about my spots on public ground than I do about my leases.


----------



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

fishfurlife said:


> Kaw will be loaded with huntable trees. Decent WMA. Put some work in, do some homework and I bet you stumble onto more than just a year and a half old deer.


Thanks! I spoke to the biologist today and he was telling me they have solid numbers but you know that's all relative


----------



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

goldeneagle747 said:


> I've thought about running up to kaw myself. I've never deer hunted it but I've done quite a bit of coyote hunting up there. Like fish said finding trees won't be a problem and I always see plenty of deer when I'm up there.
> 
> If you are interested in getting on some deer on public ground shoot me a PM. I could point you in the right direction on some ground right by me in creek county. Some of the best hunting I have personally experienced has been on public land around here. I've spent plenty of money on leases and still find myself more excited about my spots on public ground than I do about my leases.


Pm sent!


----------



## Trash2 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've hunted it before and never again, go west of there to get out of the crowds


----------



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

Trash2 said:


> I've hunted it before and never again, go west of there to get out of the crowds


Crowded even during archery season?


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

7 deer so far this morning. 3 little bucks. Winds picked up to pretty good sustained mph now. Not sure how long I'll stay today.








How bout that wind forecast for tomorrow morning 20+mph out of north..


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hunted yesterday morning and the activity wasn't anything like last weekend. Only had two does come through together. Been seeing more bucks than does and most does had a buck pushing her around. Gonna give it a shot in the morning and I hope they are moving a little better


----------



## Trash2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Justin Spies said:


> Crowded even during archery season?


Yeah, you could hunt but it wasn't wide open. The old biologist was way more informative, the new young guy seems to say the same things over and over. Really nice guy but not sure how much time he spends in the woods. Definitely give it a shot but if possible look west


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Anybody have any action ? Had one yearling doe about 9:45 set to 11. Rough ride early this morning


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Had some good action

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

Small buck chasing doe earlier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Will1616 said:


> Small buck chasing doe earlier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good sign


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Decent buck cruising. Nothing else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Back in the saddle been in for about 30 mins . Hopefully IL see more horns than I did this morning . Yall looked at next sat forcast


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Taking my daughter out tomorrow afternoon. Hoping she can kill her first buck.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nothing this evening. My son and I both were skunked. 

We're in line for our first freeze of the year tonight. 

Only negative is the wind switch at 8/9 in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Wind suppose to switch out west around 4 am. Prolly gonna be an all day sit for me tomorrow. Go back to work for 8 days straight on monday


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Forgot to mention seen a big hog hit on side of 412 around 1 on way back from stillwater area. Been about 5 mikes west of the Cleveland exit. First hog I've seen or heard of in that area


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> Forgot to mention seen a big hog hit on side of 412 around 1 on way back from stillwater area. Been about 5 mikes west of the Cleveland exit. First hog I've seen or heard of in that area


That's pretty far north for them things.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Great night to night , had small 4 pushing a yearling doe around . Then around dark had a buck come in to a grunt call . Thought I knew him ( not positive it was pretty dark ). Took a shot a knew I shouldn't have . 12 ringed a limb , he left with a few less hairs and snot in his nose , and I left one less arrow (picked up pieces) and less pride


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Duckman89 said:


> Great night to night , had small 4 pushing a yearling doe around . Then around dark had a buck come in to a grunt call . Thought I knew him ( not positive it was pretty dark ). Took a shot a knew I shouldn't have . 12 ringed a limb , he left with a few less hairs and snot in his nose , and I left one less arrow (picked up pieces) and less pride


Dangit . . . Keep shootin

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## Alphashooter (Aug 22, 2010)

Saw a spike doggin some does around this evening. Hopefully there is still some rut left down here, game department predicts peak rut this week in the SE but Im not so sure. Sure was alot of activity during BP season and a week or two after.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I am looking forward to hitting it hard Friday through Sunday. I had a lot of success last year during that time.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

saw a decent buck with a doe pinned down in wheat field about 1pm yesterday, turned around to get a look at him and noticed a larger buck chasing yet another buck down treeline next to them, doe got up and ran to treeline buck followed her, only rutting activity I,ve seen by lager bucks for several days, weired year for sure trikcle trickle


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

13 different bucks so far this morning. Only one shooter that wouldn't give me clean shot. Just stood there facing me whole time at 35 yards


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

NE corner of Stephens Co on Saturday afternoon. A doe and her fawn came by at 5 and no bucks looking for her before dark. Quite slow. Cameras are barely getting any pictures at the two feeders.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Nothing doing this evening for me deer wise, killed another coyote. One less fawn, turkey quail killer.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

My daughter and I saw a really nice buck at about 4, but never got close enough for a shot.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Four slicks this evening. Only one set of horns all weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank the Lord Jesus! Me and my boy got this guy yesterday evening

Responded to grunts and bleats...had some fight wounds

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

jonshaff said:


> View attachment 3277634
> 
> 
> Thank the Lord Jesus! Me and my boy got this guy yesterday evening
> ...


Very nice. Congrats!

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

spamking said:


> Very nice. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my awesome mobile device


Thank you! hope you are successful with your kiddo!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Saw 28 between saturday pm and this am. 10 different bucks. My buddys boy saw 18 between 4 and 430 today. 30 deer total this afternoon. 12 different bucks. Nice to actually see something....


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Boss killed a stud with his rifle this morning in sayre. In other news I'm at work and will be Thursday before I get a chance to play some string music


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Seen seven doe and a little button buck so far this morning.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm back at work unfortunately. But always find a way to get in the air lol


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Had one small buck come through on Friday, then saw a good shooter in the afternoon but never had a shot as he was out walking open land. Saturday was a bust, wind. Sunday was decent as i had another small buck come by. I couldnt buy a doe or shooter buck but my buddy doubled down on a couple big does. Rain in the future forecast up here over the holiday weekend.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah cold front should offer movement . Get the right doe , might even get interesting . I'm just ready to see a shooter . Been way to many weeks , they mock me and show up on days I can't hunt according to my camera


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Bucks are falling left and right down in SE Oklahoma. Buddy shot a nice one with his bow this evening. Another shot a 150 inch buck with his rifle this morning.

Supposed to warm up the rest of the week.

My season is looking like it's over. I never have good luck in the late season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

ol'okie said:


> Bucks are falling left and right down in SE Oklahoma. Buddy shot a nice one with his bow this evening. Another shot a 150 inch buck with his rifle this morning.
> 
> Supposed to warm up the rest of the week.
> 
> ...


Don't give up. I shot a 158" buck let year on the 28th.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll be at it every weekend up until January 15th. Just not too confident late season. Hunt food but the bucks seem to stick to nighttime movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

ol'okie said:


> I'll be at it every weekend up until January 15th. Just not too confident late season. Hunt food but the bucks seem to stick to nighttime movement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your luck and mine sound about the same. Starting to already prep my mind for long sits in freezing temps to hope for a glimpse of a shooter lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

hunter0717 said:


> Your luck and mine sound about the same. Starting to already prep my mind for long sits in freezing temps to hope for a glimpse of a shooter lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Oh man. Y'all stop it. I thought I was one of the only unlucky fellas.

Guess I'm in good company.  

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

spamking said:


> Oh man. Y'all stop it. I thought I was one of the only unlucky fellas.
> 
> Guess I'm in good company.


Yep. Maybe one of us will break the streak this year!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

My brother saw a big 10 chasing a doe last night. NE


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

There was a decent buck on camera this morning at 630, where my daughter and I hunted this evening. And I of course went to another spot this morning.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Will be getting out this evening. Have a couple year pattern on a bruiser that historically has visited a certain food plot location from 11/22-11/24 in the evening the past 3 years. He is a monster so hopefully it holds true and today is the day.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

This has to be the slowest/oddest year yet for me. Usually tagged something by gun season start.
This year all I have seen is one shooter buck 3wks ago 30yds away but no clear lanes for a shot. Have been mostly covered up with baby bucks. Have 2-buttons, 2-spikes, 2-4pt, and a 6pt all sticking around me.

Fri saw one 4pt chasing a doe 1st and only rutting action, By Sunday he was grouped up with the 6pt buck with a small doe following along. 

The 6pt keeps walking by at 10yds or so he has been pressing his luck. Biggest bodied deer I have seen next to the shooter buck. I would like to fill the freezer at some point tho.

Hopefully the late season will treat me better.

Good luck to all that are still at it and congrats to all that have harvest I'm living vicariously thru you right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

How I feel iv got one doe first hunt of this year . All shooters except one has showed when I wasn't there . Just don't know what to think of this rut . Was there just that many does everywhere this year ?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Just turkey and 3 coyotes so far this morning. Was going to take out one if the coyotes but never had a clear shot.

Hopefully the one I hit but never found decides to walk by again.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I think the doe's got too thinned out around here last year. Thus causing me to see less deer this year. It's so bad that they aren't even showing up at night in the backyard corn feeder. I had one buck a few weeks ago thats it so far this season. Usually getting deer off and on all year long then hunting season I see an up tick in #'s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Came back home (Delaware Co) yesterday. Back to the normal hunting...saw 1 unknown right at dark.


----------



## dreamssn_xforce (Nov 25, 2009)

One spike in range so far. Hoping the next 45 minutes are good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

OkieGrant said:


> Will be getting out this evening. Have a couple year pattern on a bruiser that historically has visited a certain food plot location from 11/22-11/24 in the evening the past 3 years. He is a monster so hopefully it holds true and today is the day.


Get him!


----------



## Alphashooter (Aug 22, 2010)

Things are fairly dead here my section of SE Atoka county, did see a few does this evening though. Not even hearing as many gunshots as usual. Anyone seeing much activity in the SE this week?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been hunting in Seminole and Hughes county. Saw a bunch of doe the last couple of days. Had a little spike walk under my stand this morning and saw a bigger buck going through the woods about two hundred yards out.


Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

In SE McCurtain County bucks are dropping like flies. At least five Facebook friends dropped nice bucks yesterday morning. A buddies son shot a big 8 yesterday evening. 

My son and I are going bowhunting thanksgiving morning. Then it's back to work Friday. But I do have the weekend off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Well no luck with my hopes to see the big boy last night, hunted a trail heading to a feeder that he usually visits at night this time of year and the last 3 years he has cross through in daylight... but not this year. Grabbed a camera card from that at least confirmed he is still alive. Should he continue to evade me and live another year he'll be 7.5 next year. What a deer.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

The older he gets the more likely he will make a misstep and walk right out in front of you OkieGrant!
Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well got it done tonight . Total of 10 mins in the tree. Not huge to some but my best bow kill and I'm proud , now to catch one of two big I'm after   also hole you see was a follow up shot first one took out his lungs and buried up in off solder


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice deer Duckman! Congrats on the kill.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea That is a good one For sure....Congrads.. going to try this morning.. Before it rains I hope


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats Duckman! Nice one!

My son and I hunted last night with only a hog sighting. Headed out this morning to try to get a Thanksgiving buck. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats, Duckman!!!!!!!
Great buck!!!


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank everybody , feel blessed to get him . Iv got some bigger ones I'm chasing but I'm super happy with him . See what this morning holds before the rain . Happy thanksgiving


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats duckman!

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

I had this buck at 40yds a week ago brush was to thick to shoot through its the 1 and only time I laid eyes on him other than on trail cam's, congrats to the guy that shot him 1/2 mile away this week he,s a stud 177 & change


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is a hoss


----------



## HDstandard08 (Dec 21, 2010)

Alphashooter said:


> Things are fairly dead here my section of SE Atoka county, did see a few does this evening though. Not even hearing as many gunshots as usual. Anyone seeing much activity in the SE this week?


Yep I've noticed the same and I hunt just west of Daisy.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

tc2506 said:


> I had this buck at 40yds a week ago brush was to thick to shoot through its the 1 and only time I laid eyes on him other than on trail cam's, congrats to the guy that shot him 1/2 mile away this week he,s a stud 177 & change
> View attachment 3296193


Holy smokes!!!!
Congrats!!!!!

That is a stud.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Today was not a fun day to be out hunting!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

iccyman001 said:


> Today was not a fun day to be out hunting!


I bet. Times like these make want to build a nice solid, insulated blind.



Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

It just never slacked up enough for me to try it . Blood trail would have been a pain to follow . I want to go in the morning but don't look like it's letting up until late morning


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats Duckman! As long as your proud of your harvest it's a trophy in my book! 

Havent been out since Wednesday morning, got blessed to get off early tonight at work so I'll be out in the morning waiting patiently for deer to show up;-)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

iccyman001 said:


> Holy smokes!!!!
> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> That is a stud.


Just whoa! That's a monster buck I think I can only dream of seeing one like that let alone harvest one! 

Congrats to him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

rhino_81 said:


> Just whoa! That's a monster buck I think I can only dream of seeing one like that let alone harvest one!
> 
> Congrats to him!
> 
> ...


yep he sure caused me many a sleepless nites over the last several weeks after I started getting tc pics of him


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Anybody see anything this morning ? Wanted to go bad but don't have any blinds set up . And getting soaked in 30 Temps just didn't sound smart


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah did see a thing went for a little while but with the heavy rain starting backup I gave up. Hope it lets up for this evening and try again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

This is the road to my lease. Doubt I get in the woods this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Sat in my blind until 8...saw about 10 deer head into the woods. Decided I would too.

Left the woods at 830.



Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like you gonna need a boat to get to that lease Ol'okie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been out here all day. I haven't seen a thing.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sat in the stand til about 8:15. The wind and rain made it just a little too miserable for me. I did shoot a coyote shortly after getting in the stand but only deer I saw was when I was looking for the coyote.


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

had to work yesterday in the am, got to stand about 1pm by 3:30 I was headed home tree limbs/trees where coming down all around me to dangerous,, had 1 on the cab of my truck when I got back to it, power was out most of yesterday here in mv,,,im headed out to a nice safe open field for geese this morning


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sat from 2 to dark last night saw one unidentifiable deer at 530 close enough to shoot but to dark to see to shoot. 
Plan to head back out there in a bit kinda waiting to see if rain is gonna stop or not.

Also Praying for our Okie neighbors with power outages and dealing with the ice storms. We have been blessed to have stayed above freezing thus far.
Be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

Shot a nice buck last night with the cheater stick, 7mag. Came in at around 5pm right on a doe. Was grunting downwind of me in my blind spot for a good fifteen minutes, so much so that I thought I had another trespasser going nutter butter on a grunt call. Imo, I think the rut is just now starting. First buck I have seen chasing this season.









Sent from my SGH-S970G using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

okiebob said:


> Shot a nice buck last night with the cheater stick, 7mag. Came in at around 5pm right on a doe. Was grunting downwind of me in my blind spot for a good fifteen minutes, so much so that I thought I had another trespasser going nutter butter on a grunt call. Imo, I think the rut is just now starting. First buck I have seen chasing this season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Nice buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Super nice buck maybe Second rut will be better cause of cooler Temps . Even though I never had much luck or even seen much activity during that phase


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats OkieBob on a nice buck even if it was with a cheater stick haha.

Saw notta this morning, got out at 3pm spooked two does off they came right back but just outta bow range. Waiting to see if anything else will be up and moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

Finally got it done in Arizona, back to the flat land to hunt whitetails 









433 yards 7mm magnum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Will1616 said:


> 433 yards 7mm magnum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Helluva shot! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

I had 6 does walk past me last night a various times while on stand. Not a single buck following any of them. I was able to grunt in a buck, but once he got into range he was just way to small.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I hunted in eastern Cleveland County this afternoon and nothing. My brother hunted in NE Stephens Co this morning and saw a single doe and then a doe and fawn and no bucks on their trails. Nice afternoon but rain on my brother all morning.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

I took this guy today. Sucks it was with my rifle but I have been moving and totally forgot my bow so the bang stick was all I had. Very happy with him.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Congrats OkieBob, Will1616, and Pdawg88!!!


Great bucks & elk


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pdawg88 said:


> I took this guy today. Sucks it was with my rifle but I have been moving and totally forgot my bow so the bang stick was all I had. Very happy with him.


Congrats, what part of state with that much ice on ground??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

hunter0717 said:


> Congrats, what part of state with that much ice on ground??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Northwest, up by Seiling


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrads .. nothing wrong with a gun hunt that is a good buck no matter what you used.. Now, the weather is better and I got to go back to work,, Dang it


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Had a few hunts over the weekend, froze my tail off. Did see some does but not any bucks. Tore down a few trail cameras and had this young buck on camera from a while back. Cool rack think he is 2.5, could be something special. I should be able to get out a few more times but i've had minimal success in past years around this time


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Agreed deer sighing in general goes away this time of year for me. IL probably be down to one or two sits a week rest of season. Still after two giants , but the odds are even more in there favor now


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Is anybody else having a super tuff season?

Might be my toughest year in the last 25 or so years, everything considered.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

VonH said:


> Is anybody else having a super tuff season?
> 
> Might be my toughest year in the last 25 or so years, everything considered.



Between the weather and battling myself, this has been a very tough season.
I've still had my fair share of encounters with bucks, but all younger ones....


I had one encounter with a mature buck, but his rack was pretty broken up and funky so he got the pass.
I regret that.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Worst early season I have had in at least 5-6yrs. Only had one shooter in range but didn't ever give me a clear shooting lane. Only had one doe that was big enough to take no shot, everything else buck or doe has been babies. Hope that with the colder weather coming. That the late season with end up being better for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

VonH said:


> Is anybody else having a super tuff season?
> 
> Might be my toughest year in the last 25 or so years, everything considered.


Easily my worst year in Oklahoma over the past 5 years.

I'm pretty sure a lot of us will score in the next few weeks and everything will change. But like I mentioned earlier, my late season luck is almost non-existant. I looked back on my past deer kills and the latest buck kill was November 23rd. LOL But normally I'm buck-tagged out by then anyway. Guess we'll see!


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not going to be able to get back out until the week of Christmas most likely. I'm hoping things will settle down and the mature bucks will be hitting food on the regular.

I don't due food plots . . . has anyone ever put out alfalfa hay with any luck?

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

VonH said:


> Is anybody else having a super tuff season?
> 
> Might be my toughest year in the last 25 or so years, everything considered.


Man, that stinks. Guess that means you'll have a few more walking around next year! I've had a stellar year but most of my family that hunts the same land has struggled, especially past mid November. I've really never had any luck seeing a mature deer in December but i'm going to try a few new things and see what happens.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Mature buck? Lol. Whats that.

Ive only seen one mature buck in Delaware Co this year.

I can count on one hand the number of bucks Ive seen in Delaware Co this year in 30ish sits. In Washington Co. Ive seen 16 different bucks in 3 sits. Im waaaay off in tactics this year, just havent figured out how.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

VonH said:


> Mature buck? Lol. Whats that.
> 
> Ive only seen one mature buck in Delaware Co this year.
> 
> I can count on one hand the number of bucks Ive seen in Delaware Co this year in 30ish sits. In Washington Co. Ive seen 16 different bucks in 3 sits. Im waaaay off in tactics this year, just havent figured out how.


16 bucks in 3 sits doesn't sound too bad!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Slow year for me too in Central and South Central OK. I blame it on too many acorns. Deer won't even eat corn on the ground when they walk through it. That tells you that they are getting all the goodies they want and like without much work. They don't have to leave the woods for anything right now. 

By the looks of my leases they won't be running out of acorns any time soon either. We might have to move into the thick stuff and try to root one out. It is just hard to go in there and sit when you can barely see 20 yds and only thru 1 or 2 shooting lanes. 

Good year for the deer................................

Taxidermist in Weatherford says he is seeing lots of big deer being brought to him from the early Gun season days. Maybe from areas with thinner woods and less acorns.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

OkieGrant said:


> 16 bucks in 3 sits doesn't sound too bad!



The 3 sit land is not land i regularly hunt. In fact, hadnt hunted it before this year. I mentioned it as a comparison to my "home" land, which is less than stellar this year.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

GoDoe said:


> Slow year for me too in Central and South Central OK. I blame it on too many acorns. Deer won't even eat corn on the ground when they walk through it. That tells you that they are getting all the goodies they want and like without much work. They don't have to leave the woods for anything right now.
> 
> By the looks of my leases they won't be running out of acorns any time soon either. We might have to move into the thick stuff and try to root one out. It is just hard to go in there and sit when you can barely see 20 yds and only thru 1 or 2 shooting lanes.
> 
> ...


The only shooter I had walk within range came after I moved into the thicker stuff. And of course he took my arrow like a champ and bled just enough to get my hopes up.



Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

i've spent a lot of time in the woods this year, more than my average over the years. What i seem to be seeing with deer movement is a lot of time spent in the woods, the thick "sanctuary" type stuff...and come nightfall, A LOT of Open field movement. Temps have been a lot higher and the "seek phase" for the mature bucks have been just within the last week. I have a couple of deer that are just "out and about" on my game cams. I'd say don't give up on the deer just yet, i'm thinking some good movement will be within the next week...we are exiting a full moon as well...























and i killed this guy "cruising" last week....


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

jonshaff said:


> i've spent a lot of time in the woods this year, more than my average over the years. What i seem to be seeing with deer movement is a lot of time spent in the woods, the thick "sanctuary" type stuff...and come nightfall, A LOT of Open field movement. Temps have been a lot higher and the "seek phase" for the mature bucks have been just within the last week. I have a couple of deer that are just "out and about" on my game cams. I'd say don't give up on the deer just yet, i'm thinking some good movement will be within the next week...we are exiting a full moon as well...
> View attachment 3327801
> 
> 
> ...


Nice

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

spamking said:


> I'm not going to be able to get back out until the week of Christmas most likely. I'm hoping things will settle down and the mature bucks will be hitting food on the regular.
> 
> I don't due food plots . . . has anyone ever put out alfalfa hay with any luck?
> 
> Sent from my awesome mobile device


Wasn't me but I saw a alfalfa bale that was dropped and busted a few years ago when we had a lot of snow. Always had lots of deer around it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

this is just a crazy rut IMO, there was a 221 inch buck shot just south of town here yesterday hot on a doe at 11am, then today I followed a mid 140s buck on a does tail for probly 1/4 mile down the road at 10am this morning while running my parts route


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

tc2506 said:


> this is just a crazy rut IMO, there was a 221 inch buck shot just south of town here yesterday hot on a doe at 11am, then today I followed a mid 140s buck on a does tail for probly 1/4 mile down the road at 10am this morning while running my parts route




221"? Geez! That's a stud


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

heres the 221 incher


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Not deer ...must be elk . Only in my dreams can I shoot bucks like that


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

wow


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Man thats a spectacular buck! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

That is a stud! What town was that killed near?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

Carnegie in SW OK


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

Duckman89 said:


> Not deer ...must be elk . Only in my dreams can I shoot bucks like that


maybe its a hybrid:wink:, we have elk here to, most are further south though


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Back in the saddle this morning. Almost broke down and bought a rifle tag yesterday but refrained, lol. All kinds of deer out and about along the roads on drive over. Hopefully get a shot thus morning.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

tc2506 said:


> heres the 221 incher
> View attachment 3329377


Go Kiowa Co!!!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Bucks I saw are Bach-together! 

I hunted yesterday afternoon outside of Elmore City, NE Stephens Co. I saw 4 bucks. One unidentifiable by himself. Three others running together. They were 1, 2, 3 years old and the 3 was about 125-130 inches. The 1 & the 2 did some play sparring but there was no testosterone flowing as they got along quite nicely. Got within 100 yds of me but no closer.

The woods are slow and the scrapes are not being used.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Moved a stand right before dark yesterday evening, barely got the stand hung and had 2 bucks chasing 3 does come right under me..... One of the bucks was a nice 2 year old 100" 9pt with good potential, think the second rut is starting up


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Keep at it boys. They still moving in daylight. More story later









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

VonH said:


> Is anybody else having a super tuff season?
> 
> Might be my toughest year in the last 25 or so years, everything considered.


This is by far my least productive year in over 15 years. On a normal year, at my place, if I don't have at least 6 deer within bow range, per sit, I'm disappointed! This year....I've been completely skunked on 4 sits. Nothing, nada. Like others have already mentioned.....the acorns are thicker than I've ever seen and it's got my herd completely off their patterns. I can just imagine my big bucks just laying in their beds eating acorns. The only thing that I can think of that might help me is if we get a good cover of snow. Gonna try again in the coming weeks. Good luck everyone. Hopefully next year will be the best in 15 years!!??!!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Heck yeah hunter0717, looks like a good deer looking forward to some more details.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Alright now that the running around is done. The rest of the story.

This is a deer that I have had a little bit of history with. I first got him on camera around mid November last year and he was rather a ghost. Only out at night and showing up at multiple camera location at all different times and days. No real pattern per say. As of December 15th of last year he had all but vanished.

Fast forward to this season. I never got any photos of him through the summer and growing season but out of the blue he showed up at one camera for 2 pictures in the first week of October, I really had begun to believe that winter may had taken him out. After that he was gone again, no photos, not seen from stand,just left. He made his return on November 25th but at a new stand and camera setup that I had just placed 1st week of november. Only one thing was different he was routine. He'd go by the camera south bound btw 6:15 and 6:45pm. Back north to bed up btw 10:30 and 11:30pm. Unfortunately although routine it was at night I really thought he was gonna be nocturnal rest of the year with no chance to get a shot at who I have named at this point "OLD MAN". 

This morning I arrived at my place with about 30 minutes to spare before needing to get dressed and start the walk into the setup I had thought I was going too. As I sat there in the truck and thought about my game plan even further I checked most recent forecast and wind directions and decided to switch stands to were "OLD MAN" had been frequenting nightly. For some reason I just had a feeling he had been using a secondary trail that some deer use that is behind the camera by about 15 yards but both lead to same main trail into bedding area and I wasn't catching him at all times. The past couple of nights lows had me optimistic that he was out feeding and hopefully would be a little late headed to bed up in the morning. I got settled into stand as usual and the wait began. Well the wait wasn't long at about 7:20 low and behold here he came at 40 yards on the trail just behind the camera. He came out into the clearing and immediately turned and started straight toward the base of my tree. At this point I begin to wonder if I'm even gonna be able to get a shot at this deer being this close. Thankfully he turned soon enough to go around the tree and gave me roughly a 5 yard shot and was down in less then 30.









Sorry for the long read but I'm super excited to have gotten the "OLD MAN" of my deer woods. I had guessed him on camera at 5.5 minimum. Myself and everyone who seen him today and checked teeth all came to the consensus that he was most likely 6.5 if not 7.5. By far the oldest whitetail I have ever shot. I never even thought to put a tape to him but my guess is 138" and taxidermist thinks 136". I'll get the skull plate back in few weeks and measure before they need it back to finish mount.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Great buck, CONGRATS!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Great story. If they could all get to that age the woods would be full of big boys.


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone know what the deer activity is like in SE OK right now?


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

rhendrix said:


> Anyone know what the deer activity is like in SE OK right now?


4-5 of us have been hunting all week. Tuesday was a great day with several mature bucks sighted. Since then it has slowed down dramatically. Despite the calm and relatively cold morning conditions the vast majority of the trail cam pictures are at night. The deer we are seeing in the afternoons are right before dark. We have been seeing mature bucks traveling and feeding together, the only chasing is by young bucks. The peak of the rut here was the last few days of October through the first week of November.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

rhendrix said:


> Anyone know what the deer activity is like in SE OK right now?


Guess it depends on how far SE. I'm in the extreme SE corner and our rut started first week of November. I witnessed four straight days of chasing the second week. 

All my trail cameras show the bucks moving at night right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhendrix (Jul 1, 2011)

Hunting McGee Creek and Stringtown WMA, haven't been there since the first week of November. Curious if the second rut will be starting soon and if deer are hitting food plots.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks like at least one shooter has made it through so far! This was taken yesterday at 10:15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's a good buck . I'd be setting there at 10 lol


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good buck!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Was out the morning and evening on Sunday 11-29. No luck and only saw one small buck moving quickly at 6:45am. We don't hunt our feeders but did pull the cards and the number of pics is getting better. We even had one of our shooters come by. First pic of him since October. 

It seems that the deer are settling in after all the rutting and going back to more normal patterns. The acorn crop is diminishing so more deer are now coming back to the corn feeders. I think we will see more movement for food in the next couple of weeks and to the end of the season. Looking forward to getting between the wheat plots and where they bed. Might have a chance at another deer.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Check out this weirdo! Looks like a buck bred one of the cows or one of the bulls bred a doe lol


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lot of mass on that big boy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

Funky for sure. Shoot him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

I think the 2nd round does are coming in, on my way home from work last night, I saw a high 140to low 150 and another big broken up buck doggin a doe in a wheat field, and of course I gotta work this morning, good luck to the guys still hunting the late season,, we need some cold weather


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah we do I'm roasting this morning . Sure would like to punch my last bow tag . Before flying back home for Christmas


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

In Seiling, OK on a 4 day bow-doe hunt. Got a big doe last night but nothing this morning or tonight. 

Saw a bunch of does tonight but too far away. I will remedy that tomorrow during lunch and be closer to the spot in the afternoon.

The mornings seem slower and the movement in the afternoon has been between 5:15 and dark. Hunting near a newly active scrape in the morning but it is probably a forky. Hoping to see some does come by to sniff who is in the area.

Lots of quail around it looks like the turkey population is better this year.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Punched my first tag of the year no tag soup for me! He is lite on head gear but at 82.6lbs field dressed weight. An I have meat for the freezer plus the new to me hunter elite got its first taste of blood with me. 

Was able to get two videos first one was just watching him with a spike and small doe as they passed by. I passed on him the first time. I thought the nice 8pt I saw 2 weekend ago might happen to be tagging along with the group. Whelp they passed by again only this time a lot closer and it was just to tempting to pass up again. End up being my first spine shot he dropped right where I shot him. Had to hurry up and get down to finish him off with the knife thru the heart.







https://vimeo.com/149177579


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Work and Christmas plans have gotten in the way of me hunting this week . Two Fridays ago had a wedding I need to go to sat when I pulled my card had a gaint 8 come by 3 times that afternoon . So sickening


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm getting reports of bucks shedding in Western Arkansas. Anybody already seeing this? I was counting on getting a couple more weeks in.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Saw lots of does running yesterday, but no bucks. Hoping this freeze puts a little more action in the woods. Be hard at again Saturday morning.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Got out last night, saw two young bucks and 4 does. Does were really active fighting eachother and such. All the action was at last light on a food plot. Eventually deer were chased off by what I assume was a coyote, couldn't see whatever it was in some really tall grass.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

The yotes have been showing up a lot more lately around me. Think that is one reason I have seen less deer. Had a decent 8pt 2 weeks ago spooked by 2 yotes in the field adjacent to the wood lot I hunt in. Had one chance to shoot a yote only to be thwarted by arrow popping of my rest when I drew on him. Causing him to bust me and run off. 
Plan to hunt as hard as I can till season ends next month. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

Just sealed the deal on a lease just south of Lamont Oklahoma, one side of the property border is about 1.5 miles of the salt fork Arkansas river. The place looks awesome and I am hoping it continues to produce the caliber of deer that has been taken on it in years passed. You guys know much about this area? Any advice?


----------



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

nobody visiting this page anymore?


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Been kinda slow lately.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Really slow, Christmas shopping has taken priority to bowhunting haha. It happens in the late season.

Im not familiar with the area you just got. Tho if your not gonna hunt this year you can always start scouting and placing cameras to see what is there. I wait to scout the public areas when deer shed. So I kill two birds with one stone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Long slow season. I hunted around Seiling Monday thru Thursday. Saw deer every sit but it is a very first light and very last light sort of thing. Shot a doe Monday night and then another on Wednesday night. Both were in the last 10 minutes of shooting light. 

Deer out there have to move to wheat because that is pretty much all there is to eat. I watched two deer on two different night eating twigs from a downed Elm tree. They spent a lot of time at those broken branches. Came back to Norman and went out and checked my trail cams and pretty much nothing. I do have one big scrape that is getting hit by 3 or 4 bucks but all at night. One pic showed two of the bucks sparring.

Spoke to a Game Warden today at the gas station. He says that the harvest numbers are down close to 15%. He thinks because there is so much water and acorns that the deer just don't have to move to meet their needs. No movement, no sightings, no shots.

I am not quitting. Back in a tree soon,

John


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd totally agree with that Game Warden. My sighting vs last 4years has been way down. The buck I took had lots of green in his stomach not may acorns or corn. All 3 deer that I saw that day where browsing the green foliage pretty heavily.

I'm in the woods this weekend, for 4 days Christmas weekend, and then the 1st week off of the new year. So hopefully I can punch at least a doe tag and if favor has it a another buck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

This warm windy weather is not going to help. Hunting SE OK, virtually all of our trail cam pics have been at night for the last two weeks. Even the cold front that went through last week didn't seem to help. Maybe tonight&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

No sightings this evening. Gonna mix things up and hunt from daylight until 2 tomorrow. See if they're moving midday or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Y'all aren't making me want to get out. But I'm thinking about going tomorrow evening.



Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

I plan to get out next week a couple times. With the weather I've been doing a little killer control









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Been in the woods 8 times since rifle closed. Ive seen one yearling....


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well after I get back from GA il have a couple of days vaction left so il hunt hard and that will end my season .


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Whelp late season has started to look up. 
Punched my first tag this week on the 6pt, then last night I harvested my first bobcat. Went this morning saw a spike and small doe. Friend was hunting just north of me saw them proceeding a 8pt buck that he tried to get a shot on but couldn't. Thought it might come by me but didn't see him. Tho I plan to be back out this evening. With the hopes that he will walk past. Tho it's Good to know that there is still a shooter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

rhino_81 said:


> Whelp late season has started to look up.
> Punched my first tag this week on the 6pt, then last night I harvested my first bobcat. Went this morning saw a spike and small doe. Friend was hunting just north of me saw them proceeding a 8pt buck that he tried to get a shot on but couldn't. Thought it might come by me but didn't see him. Tho I plan to be back out this evening. With the hopes that he will walk past. Tho it's Good to know that there is still a shooter
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Did you call him in or did he just happen to be passing by?



Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Only the second one I have ever seen hunting. I just happened to look down and see her walking by at 10yds. I had to rush almost to get a shot off. Tho I was able to get a short video of my shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

rhino_81 said:


> Only the second one I have ever seen hunting. I just happened to look down and see her walking by at 10yds. I had to rush almost to get a shot off. Tho I was able to get a short video of my shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen two or three over the last 5 years. Never presented a shot.


Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm sure that a few of them have walked by me that I didn't see. They are quite stealthy animals for sure. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrimzonRider (Nov 14, 2014)

Justin Spies said:


> Just sealed the deal on a lease just south of Lamont Oklahoma, one side of the property border is about 1.5 miles of the salt fork Arkansas river. The place looks awesome and I am hoping it continues to produce the caliber of deer that has been taken on it in years passed. You guys know much about this area? Any advice?


Good area. Have Hunted a little closer to Billings. 
PM me, be glad to help a bit if I can.


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Just had this guy show back up. Saw him the last couple years as an 8pt, he definitely grew this year. Glad he's still around. Maybe he'll be my Christmas present!


----------



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

CrimzonRider said:


> Good area. Have Hunted a little closer to Billings.
> PM me, be glad to help a bit if I can.


PM sent


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

cwschwark said:


> View attachment 3438321
> 
> View attachment 3438329
> 
> ...


Man that would be an awesome Christmas present! Guess it all depends on if you where naughty or nice this year haha



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwschwark (Oct 14, 2013)

Guess we'll find out Thursday and Friday! Lol


----------



## Justin Spies (Nov 15, 2011)

cwschwark said:


> Guess we'll find out Thursday and Friday! Lol


Good luck


----------



## DaltonMcFarland (Mar 31, 2010)

Finally found the Fiance's deer. Sucks that we found it 2 weeks after it had been shot.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah thats a bummer tho finding him still is better than not finding him and not knowing what happened to him.

It'll make a great Eruo mount I really like the character on the rack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

At least you found it! Like Rhino said, it'll make a great Euro!

I'm still at it down here in McCurtain County but the weather ain't helping out much. Off half a day today but temps are in the 70's. And then 100% chance of rain for Saturday and Sunday. Forecasting 8 inches of precipitation!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Gonna be Cold here in the morning 37* plan to be out. Looking to see if I get what I want for Christmas this year haha. Tho it'll be 60plus in the evening, I'll be eating Christmas dinner by then haha.

Oh this is the only shooter buck we have seen in the last month here. Night picture but he has been seen moving during daylight hrs between 730-830am











Want to wish everyone a VERRY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!! 

May the lord bless all your homes with lots of Love and Joy with your families! 



Good luck to those still at it in the woods till the end!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

Heading down next weekend for the first time.. hopefully I can arrow a buck.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Got in the blind just in time for it to start pouring. Sitting here watching a little runt of a buck eat corn.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

I must be nuts. Gear is loaded and heading out the door after finishing another cup of coffee. I think he is worth chasing though.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

okiebob said:


> I must be nuts. Gear is loaded and heading out the door after finishing another cup of coffee. I think he is worth chasing though.
> View attachment 3468337
> View attachment 3468345
> View attachment 3468353


I felt the same way yesterday. I'd probably be out if I wasn't 100 miles away from my spot.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## longbeard2212 (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's an Oklahoma buck I killed this year.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

longbeard2212 said:


> Here's an Oklahoma buck I killed this year.
> View attachment 3468625
> View attachment 3468649


Man that's an awesome buck longbread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Hunted Monday & Tuesday. Monday saw the below buck, 60 yards on the move I was near where I believe he beds. Tuesday saw 7 does on parade into a big food plot. Won't be able to hunt again for a few, and temperatures are supposed go back up. Don't want to say quit yet.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tomorrow and Friday last two days for me . Then bow will be going up for sale ....... As new ones getting ordered today


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

I will be leaving tomorrow and heading out to OK for the first time this year. I really hope it pays off. I need to add a little more meat to my freezer.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Still deer in them woods! It has been tough and I haven't been seeing many deer this year but these last two weeks might be the payoff. I have been putting a little bit of corn on the ground all year and mostly it just sits there and rots.

I was ready to give up but decided to pour half a bag out in front of a new camera spot and just see what happened. In three days I got 100 pics and have two nice bucks, three little bucks and a group of 5 very healthy does at once. I think they have nearly run out of acorns and are ready to hunt for other foods.

If you haven't stowed away you cameras and bow it might be worth a try at your spot too.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll be finishing off strong tomorrow through Sunday.

Then I am calling it a year. I have to start shooting my rifle a bunch for my February Oryx hunt.


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

Hopefully they are hitting our food plots we planted this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm hoping to get out Friday and Saturday.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Gym then the stand ... today has been good hopefully punch that last buck tag


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Debating on whether I'm going in the morning or night. Depends on what time I hit the sack tonight. Hopefully my kids don't talk me into staying up to welcome the New Year.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

ol'okie said:


> Debating on whether I'm going in the morning or night. Depends on what time I hit the sack tonight. Hopefully my kids don't talk me into staying up to welcome the New Year.


I'm sure I'll stay up whether I want to or not. 

Will try get out about mid day if I can.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

The wind did me wrong this morning. Had some deer coming my way and a swirl let them know I was there at 7am. At 7:30am same thing happened again on a lone deer coming from another direction. Got down and went home for a nap and football.

Hope they come back tomorrow. Wind is supposed to be a little stronger and constant. Hoping to see some from my pics a few posts ago.


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

What's the weather like down there right now guys? Any snow on the ground.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

This guy showed up a few days ago....


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Sat for the second morning in a row. Wind was iffy until about 8:30 then about 5mph from the N or W. Saw 5 does a 3 yr old buck and a spike. The 3yr old was sniffing and bumping the does around. They were 40 yds from me with no shot. Finally they moved on and took him with them. About 45 minutes later 3 of the does came back by and only 2 of them left. 

Perfect shot at 16 yds with the Rage 2 blade and she was only alive for the 15 seconds it took her to run 50 yds. Awesome blood trail led me right to my prize. It is not the best hunting spot, 2 does in 14 yrs, but it is close to home.

It was much easier dragging this doe from Central Ok than dragging those big nannys they grow out in NW OK. I would guess her at 80-90 lbs on the hoof as compared to the 110-120 lbs the go up there.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats Godoe on another doe for the freezer!

I had to Put the Backup stand up this evening in a corner of the field I hunt that's not under water. Most of the area I hunt is flooded so I can't reach my other stand I have up. I plan to be out in the morning then I have all next week to hunt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

VonH said:


> View attachment 3494706
> 
> 
> This guy showed up a few days ago....


wow that is a stud! I hope you get him.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Deer tracks and trails everywhere in the snow and not deer tonight. I am hunting around Seiling for the next couple of days or so. There is a lot of snow still on the ground and the roads are a total mess. I can only get to a couple of spots due to the mud. I arrived today about noon and made the rounds to check on things. Plenty of tracks and fresh sign but from the stand I sat tonight I didn't see anything.

It is going to be cold and quiet in the morning so maybe will have some sightings. I would rather be field dressing in the daylight anyway. Hoping to be following a red snow trail tomorrow.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Put some meat on the ground. I thought by the deers body language it was a buck, and it was. He was limping really bad on his right front. I was hoping it was a buck i hit earlier in the year who ran off with a silver flame in his shoulder. Well wasnt the same dude, but glad i killed him. His foot is mangled. Swelled up about the size of a baseball. Think he got it caught on a trap.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome VonH congrats on the harvest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well I got it done the last night I had to hunt this year which was last week . I made up mind last set if it's brown it's down unless it was a younger buck with good genetics ( got a couple I been watching ) well got a shot at a jacked up 3 iv seen some this year it felt and looked good but didn't get a pass thru . With the cold Temps I just decided to come back in the morning . Bad idea no pic boys yotes ate everything but the head . Shoot was good found the hole in the rib cage and he only went 150 yards . Looked like they found him shortly after he died.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Duckman89 said:


> Well I got it done the last night I had to hunt this year which was last week . I made up mind last set if it's brown it's down unless it was a younger buck with good genetics ( got a couple I been watching ) well got a shot at a jacked up 3 iv seen some this year it felt and looked good but didn't get a pass thru . With the cold Temps I just decided to come back in the morning . Bad idea no pic boys yotes ate everything but the head . Shoot was good found the hole in the rib cage and he only went 150 yards . Looked like they found him shortly after he died.


That stinks. Sounds like it's time to take out some coyotes.


Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

spamking said:


> That stinks. Sounds like it's time to take out some coyotes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my awesome mobile device


Been trying but haven't closed the deal


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry that the yotes beat you to your deer especially this late in the season!

Sounds like its time to do a little yote thinning out! If they give me a chance I for sure will take a yote out again! 

I almost had a second bigger bobcat this weekend. Really shocked that it was as noisy walking in but soon as it spotted me while I tried to setup for a shot. It went into stealth mode and I losts sight and sound of it. Crazy how quite and stealthy they can be!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Got a call from my old man last night telling me his friend (less than a mile from where I hunt) saw a black bear on his place, and that a farmer next to him has had several sightings as well. I'm in Central OK, NE of OKC. I run 5-6 cameras and never got one on camera yet so i'm skeptical, but reliable sources so hopefully (i guess?) i'll see them on camera and confirm.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

OkieGrant said:


> Got a call from my old man last night telling me his friend (less than a mile from where I hunt) saw a black bear on his place, and that a farmer next to him has had several sightings as well. I'm in Central OK, NE of OKC. I run 5-6 cameras and never got one on camera yet so i'm skeptical, but reliable sources so hopefully (i guess?) i'll see them on camera and confirm.


I caught one on camera back on 2013 on a camera on Seminole County.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

OkieGrant said:


> Got a call from my old man last night telling me his friend (less than a mile from where I hunt) saw a black bear on his place, and that a farmer next to him has had several sightings as well. I'm in Central OK, NE of OKC. I run 5-6 cameras and never got one on camera yet so i'm skeptical, but reliable sources so hopefully (i guess?) i'll see them on camera and confirm.


We've got a healthy population of black bear down here in SE Oklahoma. Like the hogs, I'm sure they'll eventually migrate that direction.

Coming up on the last weekend of season and true to form, the weather is weird. Friday night low is forecasted to be 44 and the Saturday night low at 21. LOL. What a fitting end to the weirdest season, weather-wise, I've ever seen.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

spamking said:


> I caught one on camera back on 2013 on a camera on Seminole County.
> 
> Sent from my awesome mobile device


Interesting, that is plenty close to where i'm at. Even though the two guys talking to my dad are fairly reliable I've seen plenty of black hogs running single that I won't believe the reports until I get one on camera or see some sign. For now, there are a few bear looking hogs running around is my bet.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

OkieGrant said:


> Interesting, that is plenty close to where i'm at. Even though the two guys talking to my dad are fairly reliable I've seen plenty of black hogs running single that I won't believe the reports until I get one on camera or see some sign. For now, there are a few bear looking hogs running around is my bet.


In 2014 a black bear boar, sow and cub killed a couple of dogs not far from where my camera took the picture.

One was also trapped in a hog trap around that same time.



Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

With all this rain and thus mud if there are bears around there should be some tracks to be seen. Don't they hibernate though? Seems like that would be going on right now if so.

The deer are pounding the corn piles I have been putting out in front of my cameras.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Read this on Arkansas Game & Fish

• Arkansas black bears do not truly hibernate,
although they go into a deep sleep during
part of winter.

I read somewhere else that black bears go to hibernation in the winter when it gets cold and the food runs out. I would assume with the year thus far there is still plenty of food around.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I can finally get to my stand again now that the lake water has reseeded. Tho I plan to hunt the next few days till my vacation is up. I feel that it's gonna be really tough knowing all the pictures I'm getting is night time. Almost like they have gone entirely nocturnal over the last few weeks. But on the bright side I'm seeing groups of doe's and groups of bucks a few that I haven't seen before. So fingers crossed that I can tag one more deer before the end or at least see some unlike the last week has been. 



As for black bears I've heard people talk that they have seen them here tho I haven't. Not sure that I want to meet one in the woods either I'd probably pee myself haha.

Good luck to everyone still trying! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Going to likely get my last two hunts of the season in Saturday & Sunday night. Going to be chilly. You never know.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Finally had some daylight movement yesterday evening bout 4-430. 

Little spike buck blew 2 times kept looking back where he came from. Ended up being 5 more doe walking browsing together guess he was startled by other deer???? Tho they were 25-30yds away it was to thick to get a clear shot. But plan to hunt the next two days and Monday morning hopefully I can tag at least one doe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Sat from 645 until 145 today. Didn't see anything except a coyote going through the woods early. Then I went to grab one of my cameras. Two doe blew at me.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah ain't that the luck 
Pattern wise I think they are moving mostly at night and a bit mid day to early evening. When I walked out yesterday there where fresh tracks headed the opposite way I was going. So I just missed seeing/bumping into deer by maybe a few mins that was at around 3pm. 

Hoping I can still connect this weekend but honestly I'm really looking forward to shed hunting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

rhino_81 said:


> Yeah ain't that the luck
> Pattern wise I think they are moving mostly at night and a bit mid day to early evening. When I walked out yesterday there where fresh tracks headed the opposite way I was going. So I just missed seeing/bumping into deer by maybe a few mins that was at around 3pm.
> 
> Hoping I can still connect this weekend but honestly I'm really looking forward to shed hunting!
> ...


My dad found a shed from last year and a small 6 point skull that had been out a while. 

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats awesome for your dad!

it's quickly become my next favorite thing to Bowhunting! I found tons of morel mushrooms, a bobcat skull, yote skull, along with the 10 sheds I found last year. Plus it's great reason just get out in the woods and pre scout the area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trash2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Probably a long shot but if anyone has a barn, house, etc within an hour or so from Tulsa and willing to lease it let me know. Trying to find a place to store a 4runner and a boat so I can fly into tulsa and hunt. Recently had to move and the drive is 15hrs now. I can also offer alligator hunts for an exchange. Not trying to pay the fair price of a storage unit but will provide hunt swaps or fresh seafood in return. Probably come 2 or 3 times a year and could leave car from August-January(ish). Thanks!


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Put another 1 down Thurs pm.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I am still at it but the deer movement has been very slow the last few days. Two of us sat 3 hours yesterday afternoon til dark and no deer sighted. One was on a feeder and I sat over looking a 2 acres wheat plot. Not very many pictures either in the last few days. I guess they have just hunkered down due to the weather.

Back to NW Oklahoma today or tomorrow for the last time and to take down the stands there then maybe a couple of more sits close to home in Norman. Hate to see it end!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Hunted Saturday afternoon from 2 til dark and saw 9, all doe's and got one almost got a second... They are moving very little and right at last light


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I hunted Saturday AM and PM. Nothing was moving in the AM. Had 12 does on a field in the PM but they wouldn't come any closer than 85 yds and most of them held up at 100+. 

I camped out up there Friday night but chickened out Saturday night when it said the temps would be down to 12. Checked Sunday morning and it was about 6. Glad I was at home in my warm bed!!!!!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Most movement for me has been around noon, 4-430, and at night. Lots of green being chopped down. Had a small 6pt Saturday evening hang out from 430-till dark. I thought the 8pt might be with him as i have pic of them together lately. No luck so I just took pictures of him. Saw the group of doe but they were to far away for any shot. If I get off work early enough this week I'll try another morning hunt. 

Past that it's pretty much over and I'll be gearing up for the shed season!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katcop (Nov 19, 2009)

My goal this year was to finally take 6 deer. It took until Sunday night but I did manage to pull it off. 2 bucks, 4 does, and a bonus coyote. 3 does were muzzleloader/gun kills. The only one I didn't get a picture of was one of the gun does.


----------



## katcop (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats Katcop!!! That's an awesome feeling to tagout!

I almost did it 2 years ago for the first time and couldn't quite get there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

How did you get 3 doe's with muzzleloader/rifle???


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Bonus/Holiday antlerless gun hunt I would say. 

Get one during muzzleloader, during gun, and then one during holiday antlerless gun.
Here a pic of reg's on it.

Means you can potentially get 7 deer a year if you hunt the holiday antlerless gun and tagout, 2 bucks and 5 doe. As the holiday antlerless doesn't apply to season limit.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

legion_archery said:


> How did you get 3 doe's with muzzleloader/rifle???


Tyler....learn the flippn regs homie....you can actually take 4 does with gun/muzz. See if you can figure that 1 out.....

Btw, Katcop is my sis....and she works for odwc....so she might just now the regs...


----------



## katcop (Nov 19, 2009)

Regs also state that you can harvest 1 buck and 2 does in muzzleloader and 1 buck and 2 does in rifle. I have access to land in Delaware, Osage, and Grant counties. Osage and Grant allow a 2 doe limit per muzzleloader and rifle season. So theoretically, you can harvest all 6 deer with a firearm if you have land access to western counties.


----------



## katcop (Nov 19, 2009)

rhino_81 said:


> Congrats Katcop!!! That's an awesome feeling to tagout!
> 
> I almost did it 2 years ago for the first time and couldn't quite get there.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I spent many a sit without seeing a deer. I certainly didn't think I would be able to pull it off. Certainly feels good!


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

VonH said:


> Tyler....learn the flippn regs homie....you can actually take 4 does with gun/muzz. See if you can figure that 1 out.....
> 
> Btw, Katcop is my sis....and she works for odwc....so she might just now the regs...


Oh I know them.... I know that the last day/weekend of muzzleloader/rifle you can use your buck tag to take a doe..... Also by the way the regs are you can actually kill 7 deer per year because of the holiday antlerless rifle season


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Was just curious which way it got done


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have sat more days this year than any year I think without seeing a deer. Made it not only tough to stay out but also tough to keep hunting. I know quite a few you hung it up early this year. Tagging out this year would have been dang near impossible for the area I hunt I feel. 
Unless I harvested a bunch of yearlings which Is mostly what showed up. I think that would've really hurt next years hunting season for me.

I hope one season I'll get the chance again for a tagout season with my bow as I don't rifle or muzzleloader hunt. Tho I happy just harvesting a few to fill the freezer.

This buck just showed up last night first picture of him. Not to mention he is the biggest buck of this season that I have pictures of or seen.

If I had been able to hunt last night instead of working. I may have had a chance at harvesting him.

So I still got a good chance to fill my
2nd buck tag Before the end










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel like I didn't hunt as much this year as in years past. I didn't hunt on the place I had the previous 5 years, so I was learning a new spot. I'm sure that didn't help. Hopefully things will go much better later this fall.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## katcop (Nov 19, 2009)

We had some good deer show up on camera but all of them were at night. Never saw a decent buck during the day on any of my places. Now we did draw into a controlled hunt at McGee Creek. Very interesting/rough country and ended up seeing some monster bucks. It is archery only except for 2 draw weekends. 1 for muzzleloader and 1 for rifle. We bow hunted the week before the muzzleloader hunt and saw hogs and several good bucks. I messed up on a giant that snuck up behind me in my climber while bowhunting. My clothes made noise on the metal stand as I stood up and he bolted. Nothing worse than seeing a big deer like that running the other way....


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I think this year I'm gonna try to draw into a few places. Which I have never done before. 

Sickening feeling to watch a big deer bolt on you. That's why keeping sound/noise to a minimum is my biggest pet peeve next to wind for scent control. 

Tho this year I had more days than most with woods so dead quiet you could hear a mouse fart haha! 

Makes it tough getting out quietly, setting up quietly, and if you need to move on stand doing it quietly. 

Tho I wrap just bout everything on my stand in stealth strips or paracord to keep things quiet!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Double Dang It!.. Took a buddy out to NW Oklahoma yesterday to pull down some stands and hunt til dark. He is a trophy hunter but I needed some help shooting some does. I put him in the good spot and I headed to a marginal spot. East wind was weird. We got in the stands about 3. I had a doe and a fawn (they are pretty big now) come by me at 5 from the wrong direction. The fawn stood broadside in a shooting window at 20' but I couldn't move to get my bow. The mom winded me and blew from about 20 yds away and the jig was up.

Get back to my buddy at dark-thirty and he says he shot a coyote. Cool but did you see any deer. The landowner wants us to shoot some does off this place. Oh yeah, he saw some. 7 he tells me and 5 or them were within 20 yds and he didn't shoot anything. He was worried about the fawn being too small and didn't have the heart to shoot the mom. 

Next time this buddy gets to stay at home! 

Back to a different tree this afternoon closer to Norman.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Who's getting in a stand for the last day tomorrow


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

1 day....1 tag left......


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Off subject...but how many of know in OK that land does NOT have to be posted for you to be trespassing??

Just wondering...a few local guys either dont know or dont care. They have been run off of a few propertys and make it clear that if its not posted, they will hunt it. Sort of wish id catch em on one particular piece i hunt. The owners will prosecute and wont think twice about it.

Anyway.....


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

VonH said:


> Off subject...but how many of know in OK that land does NOT have to be posted for you to be trespassing??
> 
> Just wondering...a few local guys either dont know or dont care. They have been run off of a few propertys and make it clear that if its not posted, they will hunt it. Sort of wish id catch em on one particular piece i hunt. The owners will prosecute and wont think twice about it.
> 
> Anyway.....


Seems to me that if it isn't your land and you don't have permission you shouldn't be there.

I'll have to remind my brother to post signs on his place.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Also off topic . . . I have my FFL and would be happy to provide quotes on firearms and hunting supplies if y'all are ever in the market.

Shoot me a PM anytime if you're interested.

Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

VonH said:


> Off subject...but how many of know in OK that land does NOT have to be posted for you to be trespassing??
> 
> Just wondering...a few local guys either dont know or dont care. They have been run off of a few propertys and make it clear that if its not posted, they will hunt it. Sort of wish id catch em on one particular piece i hunt. The owners will prosecute and wont think twice about it.
> 
> Anyway.....


If its not posted then its just a warning or slap on the wrist BUT they where told that it was private property so the second time they trespass they can be prosecuted but the bad thing is its only around a $30 ticket (I believe) but if they are hunting while trespassing then they can get in much more trouble


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Wrong....

There is no automatic warning or slap on the wrist, all up to the landowner....Ask our local GW.

Land owner wants to prosecute first time, its a go. No freebies, second chances, etc. Doesnt matter if land is posted or not.

Btw, this law was enacted in 2006. Its not new or a recent change.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like the minimum fine is 250...


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well new bow came in this week super pumped . Anybody know a small good bow shop near okc that want charge a arm and leg to set up, time and paper tune ? I got everything bought just need installed . If I can't find nobody I guess IL have to settle for oklahoma archery or h and h


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Duckman89 said:


> Well new bow came in this week super pumped . Anybody know a small good bow shop near okc that want charge a arm and leg to set up, time and paper tune ? I got everything bought just need installed . If I can't find nobody I guess IL have to settle for oklahoma archery or h and h


Arrowhead in Edmond did some work on my Alpine and my sis' Alpine. Seemed more than fair for the amount of work he did.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Good luck to anyone getting out in the final hour. Going out Saturday to do some post season scouting and mark some trees for stands for next year while the sign is fresh from fall and pull down a few climbers I left out. I've got a goal this year to get a bunch of stands and projects done by early/mid summer.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Tried to get up and go this morning but I over sleep. I got to work this evening so season is over for me. 
Be doing some prep work for next season while I waiting for sheds to start falling so I can hunt for those

Good luck to those who get out today and end the season in the woods!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I was in a tree this morning at 6:30. A small, what I suppose was a nubby buck, showed up but never got into a shooting lane. Was nice to see though. Headed to the afternoon spot in a few minutes. Hoping to see something at this spot too. A shot would be a nice bonus.

Tomorrow I go into mourning and begin the grieving process by taking down tree stands and lumping them up into the attic. I am sure that my food plots will blossom and deer will be everywhere now that it will be over.


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

Hoping to go out tomorrow with my brother and thin out some coyotes.



Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Almost finished my last tag at 528 today...

Short story, I picked the wrong stand...again. 11 doe and 2 bucks pass me and head to my feeder and other stand. Havent seen a deer on the feeder all year. I was able to pull one of the bucks off of the does. He crossed fence at 37 yds, but took a weird angle towards me. He came close to a tree I had glassed earlier at 32. Got confused in the heat of battle and confused my numbers. Used 40 yd pin when he got to the 32 yd pin. Saw him drop just a hair as bow went off. Shaved his back just a hair. Found a few hairs on the broad head. Took feeder down on way out, 2 fresh piles of scat under feeder. Scat piles werent there on the way in. Ugh....

Really wanted to smack one as I probably will lose this piece of ground after 12 years. Landowner died 2 weeks ago. Spent hundreds of hours on the property. Would have been nice to pull one more out, but it wasnt meant to be..


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Duckman89 said:


> Well new bow came in this week super pumped . Anybody know a small good bow shop near okc that want charge a arm and leg to set up, time and paper tune ? I got everything bought just need installed . If I can't find nobody I guess IL have to settle for oklahoma archery or h and h


 Try King's Pawn shop on Reno east of the river near Del City.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well I know this thread is pretty much dead since season is gone , but I wanted to put a plug in for arrow head archery in del city . Since moving Here from GA I had yet to find a good bow shop in the city . I'm glad for yall in this thread who turned me onto him . He treated me square and was knowledgeable . and it's a great place to just shoot to.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

So tho the hunting part is over shed season is on the way.

Anyone seen any buck dropping yet? 

It still may be a bit early yet tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spamking (Nov 7, 2011)

I've seen more bucks in the last two weeks than my entire hunting season.

Most still hadn't shed yet.

We saw a group of 7 or 8 on the way to church this morning.



Sent from my awesome mobile device


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Pulled my cameras early this year so no intel into if bucks are shedding. I think i'll start doing some shed hunting around mid march. Anyone else planning on shed hunting, when will you start?


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Some bucks still wearing antlers in SE part of the state. On my last hunt (first wkend of Jan) I had a good buck come through that had already shed one side. Surprised to hear about so many still with horns.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I plan to start in the next week or so. I got a camera out tho all I'm seeing is doe tho a few of them could be bucks that have shed. 
Even if I don't find any just being back out in the woods would be good enough for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iweldedit (Oct 1, 2014)

anyone finding Sheds?


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

iweldedit said:


> anyone finding Sheds?


I did a little walking Friday, didn't find any but honestly I was really scouting for next season stands and probably wasn't looking hard enough to find any that weren't directly on my path. I've heard a few reports from Kansas that some are still holding, thinking i'll go out at the end of the month when i'm surer they have shed.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

So, I'm out scouting turkeys Sunday and see 3 deer. The binos come up and dang they are all bucks with 2 shed and the other a 6 still holding.


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been out once and found one from last year.
Everything looked as if it was still holding!


----------



## iweldedit (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks, I saw a spike still sporting his on the way to work. guess I'll start walking.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

It looks like they are finally dropping here. Friend found half to the wide 8pt that I have been getting pictures of.
I found this so far
1st pic is shed friend found
2nd pic is small buck I found
3rd is big buck I found












Found about 4-5 kill sites so far which I felt a bit high tho some maybe quite old. 

Plan to be out again looking next few days.

Good luck to all headed out be safe the snakes are out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Whelp found another dead 3-3 1/2yr old buck. Plus 3 more dead deer carcass that's a lot more than I expected. 
Found my 1st shed for season today tho!

Buck I found








Shed I found today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Did a burn this weekend, 7acre field hasn't been burned in 10+ years. Did not find a single shed in it after pretty surprising.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Found another dead buck tho this one was pretty old and an arrow in a field.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Okie grant I feel it's gonna be a tough shed season. It's been hard to find any sheds so far just the one. Tho I've tracked about 20miles of walking so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Can somebody post a link to the 2016 thread if we have one going yet. This new tapatalk I can't figure out how to search for threads

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ok_bmac (Jul 18, 2014)

******2016-17 Official Oklahoma Hunting Thread******

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4099162&share_fid=16462&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

